# CRGW cyclers part 4



## kara76

Hiya all

I hope that part 3 brings everyone luck

Babydust to you all


----------



## jk1

Just marking x


----------



## pheobs1

Marking!


----------



## kara76

Jk as you have frozen embryos I think its a case of using drugs to aid implantation. What stage are your embryos frozen at?


----------



## jk1

Hi Kara - they were frozen on day 2 and Lyndon says that we will grow them to day 5 again next time x


----------



## kara76

That's good as you can pick the best then and growing on shows they are as good as fresh for sure.


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks for our lovely new home Kara, hope all is well with you xx 
Jo - well done on af arrival, only one more to go hon and you'll be ready for those snow babies  hope you have a really fab follow up tomorrow, let us know how it goes xx 
Ravan - I'm so impressed that you've already done your Xmas shopping, so organised! Hope you're feeling really well, not long til scan now  xx 
Phoebe - how you doing hon? Xx
Siany - so sorry about your nan chick   xx
Mrs T - hope you've given yourself a couple of hours off today xx
Afm nothing to report til test again on tues, thanks for support girls you're wonderful xx Sorry for missing some out but with our part 4 move can't remember where everyone is up to, sending hugs though xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 2nd Nov.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov

JK1..................FET Jan
























Hyperbexy OTD 30th oct

Ravan.........early scan 9th Nov

Lils............. early scan 10th Nov

Pheobs.......early scan 17th Nov

There you go hyper


----------



## lillsbills

Just a quickie as can't stand using my phone for this. 
Jk how about asking about assisted hatching, that doesn't seem to have done us any harm. 
Will catch up properly later but wanted to put tick out there. Hope your all ok today x x


----------



## jk1

Hi Lills - thanks hun, we've had assisted hatching on our last 3 cycles, so yes i think we will probably continue to have it.  I think they said if our day 5's were at a certain stage than they wouldn't do it as they would be too sticky, which is fine when they are in the uterus but not so good when they are in the dish still!!


----------



## Helen85

Jo loads of luck for u follow up tomorrow. 
Hope everyone else is Good on the thread 
Bexy really hope ur result turns to a bfp on Tuesday   xx


----------



## les0090

Marking here too. XX


----------



## newbie131

Ravan you're very organised with the xmas shopping already. Bet you had a well-ordered list!  

I've been doing lots of star jumps this weekend!  It's starting to get into unknown territory now, as I didn't get this far last time. Feels really weird cos last time my ovaries were so huge I could feel them all the time (to the point of walking funny!) and this time I can hardly feel anything - seems like nothing's happening. Hope it is and we'll be OK to go on Wednesday. Don't want to delay any more than that if possible - I've got this week off but I'm supposed to be back at work next Monday. Scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies, sorry I've not been around much lately but work is still crazy busy - working all day again today. So sorry if I miss anyone. Loving the part 4, I much prefer even numbers, I'm a bit nuts like that!

Bexy - you know I'm praying for you hun. You know where I am. Loads of luck xxx

Jo - loads of luck for your follow up tomorrow, I'm sure they have a plan in mind. Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Newbie - hope the star jumps are working for you! EC is nearly here, you must be getting excited now

Ravan - can't believe you've done all your Xmas shopping already. I've started making a list today so I can get organised as much as possible before ET

Hope the time is passing quickly for the ladies in waiting! 

Ravan, Lills, Phoebs your scans are just around the corner - bet you can't wait

Siany - sorry to hear about your Nan, hope you are coping ok

Kara - hope you are feeling better

Afm drugs all arrived and stacked ready to go. Excited more than last time now I know I've done all I can. Stop the norethisterone on Thursday so then I'll wait for AF and be on my way. 

Actually managed to have a day off yesterday. Was looking forward to some quality time with DH but ended up going shopping with him for a new gaming PC, so boring, lol - apparently it's an essential purchase! Then we went to my SIL's for a Halloween party with all the family and had a Chinese takeaway and watched xfactor together which was lovely. Always come away from big family get togethers so grateful for all my beautiful nieces and nephews but a bit sad that we come home to a quiet house. Hoping that soon we will be missing a quiet house!


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing?  APologies for not being around this last week - i just felt I needed and IVF free week, i'm sure you all know how that feels.  I have been thinking of you all and am soooooooooooooooooooooo over the mon to come back on and hear your news Raven - you must be over the moon. Congrats to you too Phoebe. 

Siany - am sorry about your gran hun

Mrs T - are you excited now?

JK, sending you hugs hun.  Good luck for your follow up

Newbie - good luck for this week.

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name and sending love luck and hugs to you all.

AFM - well,  Was hoping and praying that FET will be Dec / Jan time because Amanda said I needed to have 2 bleeds really and wait for the results of my smear before we can start planning.  Smear is booked now for 21st Novemember, I tried to bring it further forward but they just would let me, apparently I have to wait 6 months from my LOOP before they can recheck,  but AF just doesn't seem to want to come.  I had my bleed after my BFN about 6 weeks ago now and still no AF signs whatsoever!!!! 

ANyway,  hoping our new home is lucky for us all

Oh poo - here comes Boss, sorry girls must dash.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps. welcome Lisa


----------



## pheobs1

Just a quickie, good luck Jo for your follow up today.
Back later for personals, in work and have to tell my boss! Xx


----------



## newbie131

Mrs T - it is nice when the drugs come - and even nicer when you get to the end!  

I'm so excited! Finally we have a definite day for egg collection.    It's a day later than anticipated, so it'll be on Thursday now. Can't believe we were having a conversation with Debbie this morning that was all about egg collection - like it's really going to happen!  

Follies are still a little bit on the small side, so I'm going to stay on the higher dose again today and do the trigger shot tomorrow.  Waiting for a phone call now to say what time. Looking like it might be 5 or 6 for definite, up to 10 if the smaller follicles grow.   that's enough. 

Ooooh it's actually happening!


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie - brill news, they'll grow some more by thurs too hon, very excited for you.  I hope trigger shot goes well and thursday is perfect xx
Jo - been thinking of you all day so hope follow-up went brilliantly xx
Becca - so frustrating, af never comes when you want it and comes when you don't.  Any chance you've got a surprise in there? Xx
Mrs t - thinking of you hon,  really not long to go til jab time now  xx
Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say loads and loads of luck for tomorrow Bexy, you know I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## newbie131

Fingers crossed for tomorrow hyperbexy 

How did it go today JK?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - hope AF arrives soon, the drugs can completely mess up your cycle. 

Newbie - yes, I think you'd better believe it now. Loads of luck for Thursday

Jo - how did it go? Hope you have your plan


----------



## pheobs1

Loads of luck for the morning hyper xx
Jo hope today went well xx
Beca sending you Af flow vibes xx
Newbie super news on your EC, really hope a BFP is coming your way xx


----------



## jk1

Hello,

Just a quick one to say good luck bexy, thinking of you x x x x

Had my follow up, I won't go into too much detail but we are wondering if we did get implantation this time, but we will never know for sure, if we did its a stage further than we have ever got before so we are feeling quite positive.  Amanda said to think about doing a non-medicated cycle next time so I am armed with my ovulation sticks ro try this month to see if I do ovulate.
We are also going to have intralipids but we are not going for the immunes testing yet, or the pgd/pgs.

So looks like we will cycle again in january, would do it sooner but used all my holidays up at work 

Hope everyone is ok 

Jo x x x x


----------



## BexyPob

Right then ladies some   please. We got the faintest of faintest lines this morning. I'm 16 days post et so I know it doesn't look good but never got this far before. Going in to clinic for beta this morning. Hope everyone doing well xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Meant to say thanks so much for all your support lovely ladies xxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy, yay, a line!! I have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun!! Are you going to have bloods done? X x x x


----------



## Emnige

Bexy - It's looking good hun, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Oh hyper! Sending you loads and loads of luck! A line is a line! Maybe just a late implanter xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Huge congrats hyper  xx


----------



## newbie131

Bexy -


----------



## newbie131

JK - sounds promising! If you wanted to go earlier than January, could you get round it by saying you had hospital appointments for the scans and just take one sick day for the transfer? Of course January may be better so you don't have to worry about not drinking at Christmas. I'm just impatient!


----------



## Ravan

JK1 that sounds good,like newbie I would suggest sick days lol But a month of checking ov  would be good too......and a drink at xmas   

Hyper....a line is a line....plus I didnt get mine till 17dp et.....have you done a me   Got everything crossed for you xxx  

Newbie not long now! Is it trigger tonight?

Les hows it going?

Mrs T keep forgetting...when do you start jabbing?Almost there!  

Morning all,nothing to report here,scan a week tomorrow so just wait wait wait


----------



## Ravan

pheobs is the wait killing you too? Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Raven, touch wood the spotting stopped early last week, but in still constantly knicker checking. It's such a drag and I still have just over two weeks to go!
Really hope hyper has done a 'racen'!
JK great news that you have a plan
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Hyper, praying that your little embie is growing in there nicely and that the bloods give you a more accurate result.

Jk, glad your cycling again and non medicated worked for me so I will praying that you get the same outcome.

Hi to all the ladies still waiting and those cycling atm, wishing you all the luck in the world and you ladies still waiting to test.


----------



## SoneaSze

checking in


----------



## Emnige

OverDaBridge - Glad you found the thread. All the best for Saturday. Have you felt any twinges? xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ladies can't thank you enough for your lovely messages. Beta showed only 20 and should be 60 ish by today so debs is thinking chem preg. Back in on thursday for another test anyway. It may sound odd but we're still happy to have got this far, never happened before 

Over -  welcome and good luck for your test on sat, everything crossed for you xx
Phoebe good news on the spotting not long til scan now, but must feel like a lifetime xx
Ravan - hope I've done a you   not long til your scan either hon xx
Helen and em - I keep an eye on you on the other thread and sounds as though you're both doing really well xx
Newbie - you excited? Good luck for trigger xx
Mrs t - thank you, you're fab xx
Jo- so glad you had such a good follow up. Nat fet could be just the job, I'm keeping it all crossed for you xx


----------



## Siany

Bexy - thinking of you and fingers crossed for your test on Thursday.  xx

Jo -  glad your follow up went well.  We may be cycle buddies again! x

Pheobs - glad the spotting has stopped. x

Newbie  - How are you? Has it sunk it yet that EC is really happening? Are you getting excited? Wishing you luck for Thursday incase I don't get on here tomorrow. x

Welcome Bridge. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - you know my thoughts are with you and I'm praying you get a great result on Thursday. You are an example to us all the way you are approaching it with such positivity. Definately hope you are 'doing a Ravan' xxx

Jo - if you don't mind me asking what makes you think you got implantation this time? Glad you've got your plan and you can enjoy the festivities before your next cycle. I've only got two days leave left for my upcoming cycle so gonna play it by ear whether I need to take sick leave or try and convince my boss I need to work from home

Newbie - good luck for trigger

Ravan - not long for scan now, this whole game is waiting and more waiting, lol. I stop the Norethisterone on Thurs so AF should come Monday for baseline and jabbing to start!

Phoebs - glad the spotting has stopped for you

Welcome over - you'll get loads of support and advice here


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 3rd Nov.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov

JK1..................FET Jan


                    



Hyperbexy .....2nd beta 3rd Nov

overdabridge.....OTD 6th Nov

Ravan.........early scan 9th Nov

Lils............. early scan 10th Nov

Pheobs.......early scan 17th Nov






overDabridge added you to the list and reposted so you know where everyone is.

Mrs T. roll on monday!  

Hyper got everything crossed for you,hoping Debs is wrong.I have done the odd  test while waiting for the scans and they have been positive but not as dark as I would like.....until today! So hopefully we both just have late bloomers  

Newbie good luck tonight

pheobs great news the spotting stopped,keep your feet up  

soneasze do you have any dates for the list?

Siany how you doing?

evening all.


----------



## newbie131

Trigger's done!  

Had lots of fun snapping the tops off all the remaining waters and putting them in the sharps bin.    The water doesn't come out even if you hold them upside down with the top off. Must be magic!  

Feels very good to tidy up. Only the pessaries left now. No drugs tomorrow!


----------



## Ravan

YAY well done newbie   it will feel weird not stabbing yourself today   Enjoy your drug free day. Very excited for you.


----------



## Ravan

Bridge how are you finding the 2ww,have you lost your mind yet?

Going to be another interesting week


----------



## kara76

Sorry I've been awol. Broken laptop and then my phone broke

Hyper praying for you hun.

Newbie good luck today

Jk interesting about implantation 

Hiya everyone. Will be back later


----------



## newbie131

It does feel a little weird thinking there are no injections to do tonight! Just have to pack my nightie now.  
More worried about getting there tomorrow than the actual procedure - keep thinking the M4 will be shut or something.   I know, but I'm always like this when I have to go somewhere important. I'll be fine when I get there!


----------



## jk1

Newbie - good luck huni - will be thinking of you xxx

Siany - yay to cycling together in january!!! can't wait can you? xxx

Bexy - been thinking of you today huni xxxxx

Hi to everyone, hope you all had a good wednesday - mine was pants but at least its nearly the weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Newbie - good luck for tomorrow, keep us posted

Bexy - you know I'm wishing you all the luck in the world. Praying for good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone,

Newbie loads of luck for tomorrow.xx
Hyper lots and lots of luck for tomorrow xx

Jo big hugs x

Hole everyone else is well, sorry for my quick posts, I'm pooped and sleeping really early every night. Will get on the laptop tomorrow and catch up xxx


----------



## Ravan

quick one from me...bed and a movie  

Pheobs with you on the tired bit  

Newbie good luck for tomorrow,will be watching for your post.

Hyper got everything crossed for tomorrow,will be thinking of you.

JK1 hope you have a better day tomorrow  

Mrs T OMG your ticker is moving so fast  cant wait to follow your tx

Bridge 4 days!!!!   

Evening all,have a good one


----------



## sammy75

Best of luck today to newbie for ec and hyper for bloods.


----------



## jk1

Hyper good luck hun, you know I'm thinking of you x x x x x

Newbie, good luck for ec huni!! X x x 

Jo x x x


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick post from me to wish Hyper & Newbie good luck xxx


----------



## kara76

Good luck with ec newbie

Hyper hope your bloods go well


----------



## newbie131

Thanks for all the good luck everybody!  

Well we made it there on time, despite apparently there being 2 crashes on the M4 according to Amanda, but they were on the other carriageway and must have been after we went past, cos we didn't see anything. Hope the people involved were OK.

We got 5 eggs - if I'm honest I'm a little bit disappointed with the number, especially as I assume not all will fertilitise, but hoping that's enough. I think having had so many follies on my first (cancelled) treatment I was secretly hoping for loads this time. However, it's the furthest we've ever got, so I'm keeping everything crossed they're good ones! 

Don't remember very much about the procedure - I must have fallen asleep; apparently it took about 45 minutes, but I would guess at 10 if I hadn't seen the clock. Had a lovely sleep for an hour or so afterwards, then woke up for toast and tea (yummy) and went back to sleep for another hour!

Everybody was so lovely.   Apparently Amanda's going to ring later to remind me what to do next (although I've also got a page of written information), then it's just waiting for Lyndon's phone call tomorrow morning. Hoping my girls and DH's boys are getting on well as we speak!


----------



## Emnige

Newbie - Glad you made it there safely. 5 eggs is a good number. I can understand you feeling disappointed but keep positive, one of those little eggies could be your baby in the making. I know it's early days but have you decided how many you would like to transfer back? I'm glad that EC went well for you, they do look after you well there. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Glad all went well newbie, don't be disappointed because it's quality not quantity that counts. Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow's phone call xxx

Anyone heard from redkay? Xx


----------



## Ravan

well done Newbie,I know its not what you were expecting but I agree with pheobs,quality not quantity. Hope you are not to uncomfortable,rest up.......hope Lyndon gives you great news in the morning


----------



## newbie131

Thanks everybody.

Just got a phone call from one of the embryologists - didn't catch her name unfortunately. It seems only 4 of the eggs were mature, but they've injected all those successfully. She said they usually expect about 60-70% to fertilise, so the most likely outcome is 2 or 3, but it could be anywhere from 0-4. Just have to wait till tomorrow now. She says they're likely to call before 10am, which is good. 

Really really really hoping it's more than 0!   

Assuming that at least one fertilises, she says it's most likely that ET will be on Saturday or Sunday. She didn't say but I'm guessing they won't go to blast if there's not many to choose from in case they start deteriorating. It would solve my problem about having to be back at work next week anyhow, although that's the least of my worries!


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie - well done girl, that is fabulous news and as the girls say it really is quality not quantity.  Sending you loads and loads of   for a brilliant phone call in the morning.  I always get sooo nervous waiting for it so be thinking of you.  Hope you're not too sore xx

Phoebs - I've been wondering about Redkay too but haven't heard a thing from her, hope all is well and she's got her ed's all lined up.  How you doing? xx

Just wanted to say a huge thank you ladies your support is just amazing and I think I'd be even closer to the edge than I am now without you lot there keeping me semi-sane.  My rollercoaster continues, our levels have gone from 20 to 35, still no-where near where they should be so fully expecting it to end in bad news. I'm back in on Monday for more bloods. Gonna be a tense weekend  xxxxxx Loads of love all


----------



## sammy75

newbie, glad ec went well and   that you get some great embies to transfer,

hyper, don't know what to say really other than hopefully a little miracle is happenening for you as it can't be chemical as they wouldn't rise at all would they? so as hard as the weekend is gonna be for you i wish you all the luck for monday,   .

hi to all you ladies and hope all is goiing well with your journey's so far, lots and lots of luck to you all.


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.......Helens her name,shes great too.I hope they all make it,just to prove that stats are not written in blood.  fingers crossed for the call tomorrow.

Hyper......you could be doing a me   I was always told anything over 30 is a pregnancy.....you've gone from 20 to 35 in 48hrs....so they have almost doubled!!!! Im going with the positive thinking


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Sammy and Ravan- I am praying I'm doing a you and these embies are just being a bit laid back in their implantation   Thanks for the positivity chick xxx


----------



## Ravan

No point in being negative,good pma for your babies  Its actually anything above 5 is positive but for clinics they like it too be 30 or more....so going in the right direction......Think we may just have lazy embies lol Hope you can keep busy this weekend


----------



## kara76

Newbie well done 5 eggs is great, I know you were expecting more but often people with loads also loss a load when smaller number tend to not loss so many.

Hyper fingers crossed, how many days post ec are you? I'm assume the hcg value is intially low for the time since ec but the rise is pretty good so fingers crossed

Post more later as I'm cooking lol 

Well trying

Hiya everyone. Sexy ravan big kisses to you my sexy bum


----------



## BexyPob

Kara- 19dpt so should be flying by now but hoping they're lazy  Ravan what do I have to do to get a sexy bum, mine is just cellulite and bruising lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Hyper I bet you do have a sexy bum   Kara definately has the best bum     careful Kara Andys put me on a ban and Im feeling a bit   hahaha


----------



## kara76

I shall be asking for bum pics soon lol.

Ravan andy is so mean, come to me huni. I ll sort u out lol


----------



## jk1

Newbie - well done for ec huni!!  I bet you can't wait for the call tmrw, hope you are relaxing and being pampered this evening hun!!

Hyper - they are rising - that has to be a good thing!! just praying its good news for you on monday huni and they are just lazy bums!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## newbie131

Thanks everybody!  You're all lovely!               

Just had a phone call from Amanda to check I'm OK. They're so nice!  She says that assuming they fertilise tomorrow they're planning to do ET on Sunday.

Hyper - here's hoping you've got a couple of lazy bums in there!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Another quickie from me cos I've just come in and am shattered 

Newbie - well done, it's definately quality that counts. Good luck for tomorrow's call and it'll be good to get them back where they belong soon

Bexy - thinking of you and pray you get great news on Monday. You really are riding a roller coaster now. You know where I am xxx

Ravan & Kara - you pair do make me laugh, so rude but I like it, lol.

Last tabs today for me so just waiting for AF to arrive now, nearly there, yay


----------



## Helen85

Newbie - got everything crossed all those little eggs get busy over night and all 4 fertilise , I had ivf/icsi split and I had 10 eggs out of the 5 they Injected all of them fertilised so hopin U have the same result and you'll have a lovely 4 to chose from for transfer  xx

Hyper- such good news that u have had almost a double rise in that time . It can only mean positive stuff  really got everything crossed for u , u posted on the other thread about injectable progesterone , ask u gp it won't hurt, explain ur suituation and If u have a nice gp like mine they should provide u with anything u need xx. I didn't need injectable progesterone but I'm sure if I did my gp would have kindly give it as it was supporting my pregnancy xx

Hello to all u other ladies xx


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie i've got everything crossed for a fab phone call for you this morning xxxx
Helen thanks chick, yeah luckily my gp is excellent just seems no-one including home care have gestone, think I can get protegest instead though xxx
Mrs t whoo hoo not long now hon, fingers crossed af doesn't keep you waiting long xxx


----------



## newbie131

Whoo hoo, we have 4!!!!!!              

We made 4 little babies! (Well, with a little help!) They're the teeniest tiniest little babies in the world  , but I feel like they're ours already.   I know it sounds silly, but I feel quite different about them already compared to yesterday.

Helen rang this morning and she said they may even consider going to blast as there's 4 of them, but it's most likely that ET will be on Sunday. They can't tell anything about the quality yet, so they're going to ring tomorrow to give us an update. They'll ring this afternoon with a provisional time for Sunday, then make the final decision on Sunday morning about whether to put them back then or let them grow more, and let us know a couple of hours in advance.


----------



## kara76

That's wonderful news newbie. 4 is a brill number


----------



## Ravan

yay newbie thats fantastic!!!!! well done,bet your smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous news Newbie xxx


----------



## Emnige

Newbie - That's fantastic news, well done xxx


----------



## les0090

Newbie - that's fantastic. Your little ones are obviously fighters.  

Hyper - best wishes to you. Hope all goes well.    

xx


----------



## sammy75

Newbie, that's excellent, well done.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie that is fantastic news hon, 4 is amazing! Hope you're feeling well and getting ready for et of your lovely embies or may be blasts, fab xxx


----------



## newbie131

Thanks again everyone! 

Getting excited now. Had a second phone call today - ET is most likely to be Sunday rather than Tuesday, although obviously they don't know for definite yet. Actually Sunday would be far more convenient, so either it's good cos it's convenient, or it's good cos it's a blast - win-win! 

I've been webhunting to try and work out why embryos can't fall out - quite apart from Debbie telling me they definitely couldn't - I wanted to know why.

Google led me to a scientific paper that said although it's really difficult to study exactly what goes on after embryo transfer, "It needs to be appreciated that the so-called endometrial cavity is a potential and not a real space. Upon insertion of embryo transfer catheters the endometrial surfaces are separated and then re-oppose once the catheter is removed." I hadn't thought of that, although it's obvious when you think what you see on a scan, with the walls touching each other. It's just that all the diagrams you see in books have this big cavity in middle, which give the impression the embryo would be bouncing round in a load of empty space. And of course once it's implanted it's under the lining of the womb anyway, so it ain't gonna fall out then. 

The link to the paper if you're interested is http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/13/8/2107.full.pdf although I've just realised it's quite old (199 so no doubt technology has moved on a lot since then anyway. It may not even be difficult to study any more - I have no idea, but I don't really care, as it's answered my question.


----------



## Siany

Newbie - Great news on your embies .  xxxx

Bexy - good that your numbers are going up.    for more good news on Monday.  XXX

JK - How are you?  I'm not excited yet as I am still waiting for AF, so we still can't make any plans.  I think the excitement will come when we have our dates. Xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you have a good weekend. xxx


----------



## kara76

The uterus is like putting a pea in a peanut sandwich. The uterus acting like a clench fist, its amazing really


----------



## jk1

Newbie - yay yay yay for your 4 little embies - fab news huni xxxxxxxxx

Siany - i know what you mean - we do have all the fun of christmas in between though so i'm hoping that will make it go quicker!!

Hyper - how are you huni? xxx

Pheobes - hope you are ok too hun xxx

Mrs T - how are things with you?  you still working all hours? xxx

Lesley - how are things going? xxxx

Sammy, Helen and Emnige - how are you three - i pop over onto the pg thread all the time to see how things are going for you - so i am stalking you now!! hahaha xxx

Redkay - hope you are ok hun xxxx

Lills - how are you? xxx

Kara - hope you are all good xxx

AFM - no news - have to start my ovulation sticks to see if i ovulate naturally next saturday which will be interesting!!  I have my eye infection still and the dr gave me some hard core toxic ointment for it of which i applied 3 times last night and now my skin feels hot - i said to kev i think i have given myself radiation poisoning - i will be glowing in bed tonight!! hahaha 

Nothing much planned for the weekend - it's the furbaby's 5th birthday tomorrow so we have bought her a new bed, coat and toy and she will be spoilt rotten no doubt (as usual!!) 

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Newbie - That's great news. I read somewhere here a while ago that the uterus is like a sandwich with the embryo the jam so it kind of sticks to the lining! x
JK1 - It's nice to have a stalker, lol! I'm good thanks, hope you're well. I'm always checking up you and everyone else on this thread and keeping up tp date with you by reading your diary xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie - brilliant news on your embies. Liking you have a win win situation.

Bexy - hope you are doing ok today huni. Hope you have a busy weekend to keep you occupied

Jo - enjoy your furbabys birthday tomorrow. It's good to spoil them isn't it. Work has definately settled down a bit and I have the whole weekend off yay!

Hi to everyone else.

Afm had acupuncture with Jackie today, first time I've had it for fertility although I've been to Jackie before. I nearly had a fit when I turned up and a colleague was in with Jackie before me. She didn't notice me thankfully tho she may have recognised my car when she left. Me & Jackie got our story straight now in case it comes up and she also warned me when she next has an appt so I can avoid her - phew! Hope the acu means AF will turn up soon and then it's full steam ahead..


----------



## newbie131

Hi all!

Had a phone call from Helen this morning. She said the embryos are supposed to be at 2-4 cells today. We've got one 5-cell, which is moving a bit fast - if it's still going too fast by tomorrow the difference will be even more exaggerated and they'll know it's unlikely to survive. Then at the other end we've got one 2-cell, which is looking very good  . Then in the middle we've got 2 3-cells; one is slightly irregular and one is very irregular, so I'm guessing the very irregular one will be a no-go.

They're definitely going to go ahead tomorrow and not take any to blast. Hopefully we'll have 2 put back in. Then it's just waiting I guess! I've decided I'm going to pretend I'm pregnant and enjoy working out how the embryo's developing every day; if I just wish the time away I think I'll go crazy. I've had enough of waiting, so I'd rather pretend it's worked . After all, if it does, I don't want to have missed any of the experience! In some ways we're really lucky because we may get the chance to experience pregancy right from the beginning, whereas most people wouldn't know. Well, that's what I'm telling myself anyway!

Mrs T, I've often wondered how I'd feel if I saw someone I knew at the clinic (I haven't had any acupuncture so I don't know where that takes place) - I guess it would depend who it was whether I'd say hi or hide. I guess it's a bit different elsewhere - I'd be more likely to hide too. Glad you've found a way round it with the appointments. When I had my (only so far) appointment at NHS Wales I was nervous about bumping into anyone I knew along that corridor; at least at CRGW you know the people around you are all there for the same reason, so I think it feels sort of friendly even if you don't make eye contact.

Overdabridge - good luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## Emnige

Newbie - Great news on your embryos, wishing you all the best of luck for tomorrow. Keep up the pma xxx
OverDaBridge - Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ravan

bridge good luck for tomorrow 

newbie good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well,great attitude too  

JK1 are you excited about the ov sticks?

Hope everyone is well today.

I went for a scan today as I have had more spotting and cramps.Not good news for us.
Nothing came up on the scan so suspected miscarraige.Back on monday for more bloods.

As usual I have to thank my rock.....Kara I'd be lost without you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan I'm so so sorry. Big hugs


----------



## Emnige

Ravan - I'm so sorry hun


----------



## kara76

New good news on your embryos

Ravan my lovely mate u know how sorry I am and how I will always be here for u just as you are for me. Hugs


----------



## Siany

Ravan, so sorry. xxx


----------



## sammy75

ravan, i'm so sorry and you and dh take care of each other.


----------



## Siany

Bridge - good luck for testing in the morning. x  
Newbie - good luck for tomorrow. You'll be PUPO soon x.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you Ravan.

I am feeling very stupid tonight. I said to DH that I can't believe how quiet it has been on here this week, I haven't had any email alerts for new posts. Very unlike you chatty bunch. So I went in manually instead only to find you lot have started a new home page, I didn't kow so haven't received alerts!!!! So have spent the last hour reading back through all your pages x


----------



## jk1

Raven - I'm so sorry to hear you news huni - sending you loads of hugs xxxxx

Bridge - good luck for testing today xxxxxxxxx

Newbie - good luck for ET today - I hope DH is ready to pamper you! xxxx

I start my ovulation sticks next saturday so who knows what they will show!!  Kev said that now we think it we had implantation on the last cycle - we should go for another medicated one and not change anything this time.  I still can't decide......

Hope everyone had a good fireworks night - we didn't do anything because of the furbaby - although she takes absolutely no notice of them - she was running around the garden as if nothing was going on last night when we let her out for a wee!!  We had a lovely day for her 5th birthday yesterday and took her for an evening walk along the barrage to Cardiff Bay and back, it was so lovely with all the lights coming on as it was getting dark.


Jo xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

raven i am so sorry thinking of you


----------



## pheobs1

Raven, so very very sorry xxxx

Newbie lots of luck today, I was really nervous and it was completely fine xxx


----------



## kara76

New good luck with et

Bridge good luck with testing


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie good luck today

Overdabridge hope you have had good news and are busy celebrating


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie really good luck today hope it goes brilliantly xxx

Over hope you have some fab news from your test this morning, thinking of you xxx

Mrs t hope af is on her way hon  xxx

Jo it's a difficult one to know if medicated is right way to go or not, I found it v nerve racking without but we got further than we had before   xxx

Ravan I am so sorry chick, how awful this whole thing can be, sending huge hugs   to you and dh xxx
Afm think our journey is over too, tested a v faint line this morning and it should have been bright red if hcg was rising as it should and I feel as though af is on the way too   Love to all xxx


----------



## newbie131

Ravan - really sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  .

Bexy - lots of   to you too.

Afm - 2 little embryos on board, one 8-cell, one 9-cell. Lets hope they're snuggling in.


----------



## Ravan

yay well done newbie! Are they going to freeze the other two? Enjoy the madness   

Bridge hope your celebrating!


----------



## Ravan

Hyper I hope your wrong hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie - congrats on being pupo

Ravan - hope you are doing ok 

Bexy - you know my thoughts are with you. Talk tomorrow x


----------



## newbie131

Hi - it's unlikely they'll freeze the others as they're probably not good enough. They're going to keep them till day 5 or 6 though before making a final decision.

Help - just felt something 'flowing' down there - it's not possible the liquid they were in could be coming out is it? I didn't lie down afterwards - never even thought, I was just so desperate to go to the loo!


----------



## newbie131

Well, had a chat to DH and I think I'm just going loopy, so that's OK.   

Honestly, I didn't think the 2ww madness would kick in quite so quickly lol!


----------



## jk1

Bexy - i'm sending you loads of hugs and i hope you are wrong to huni xxxxxxxxxxx

Newbie - are you imagining it?   I think they are safe and sound and all tucked up - remember what the others said about it being sticky like jam in there!!  oh and the 2ww madness always kicks in instantly for me - stay away from google!! (says the google queen!! hahaha) - congratulations on being pupo huni, make sure you are taking it easy and being pampered!!! xxx

Dizzy - i forgot to say - i asked amanda about a hysteroscopy (can't remember how to spell it!!) and apparently i already had one when i had my cervical dilation - amanda checked my notes from my operation and said that the dr who did it said all was well and no issues.  When are you having yours? xxx

Hope everyone is ok - can't believe its sunday evening again already - i was going to go to m&d's today to tell them about our last cycle and that we think implantation occurred, but i chickened out as can't seem to find the right words, we are normally so open with them about tx and i just feel bad that i didn't tell them now and sad because of what happened.

Jo xxx


----------



## les0090

Sending best wishes Ravan. XXX


----------



## lillsbills

Hi to everyone.
Yet again, I find myself apologising for my abscene, please don't think for one minute that I'm not thinking of you all because I am.  Being back in work and working shifts has completely mucked things up as far as this site for me.  I work on the computer all day and as I'm soo popped all the time I can't face being on a computer again when I get home... very selfish attitude I know, I'm sorry.

I do follow you all on my phone in work, but I can't stand trying to type a message on it, screen too small, fingers too big.

Ravan - Big hugs, so very very sorry, nothing I say will make it any better. Just enjoy snuggles with DH and take care of yourself.
Hyper - I so hope the faint line means something positive, I have been keeping an eye but sometimes I just don't know what to say.
JK - You amaze me...   I wish I had half the strength you have.  Its hard, but your   is fantastic.. 
Mrs T - Exciting times.. Yay... 
Pheobs - How are you feeling?
Newbie - This will be TMI, but with this round of treatment I always feel wet.. like something is dripping out.. sorry I did warn you lol! but I think that stuff is just moving around etc which must cause a bit more fluid than normal.. hope this makes sense.

If I have missed anyone, thousand apologies, I do think of you all.

AFM - doing ok, pooped all the time, scan on Thursday.  At the moment its a guessing games as to how many are in there!  I'm hoping that whatever, at least one is safe, sound and doing well.
Ooo also, a wonderful friend of mine is starting her jabs on the 8th with the clinic, I have encouraged her to jump on board as its so good to share with you guys.  I hope she does, she is a wonderful person that deserves all the luck in the world as we all do  

   to all.  Will try and be a better source of support for all as you were to me.


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

Like Lills apologies for not being around much.  There is nothing really going with me at the mo so like to just keep reading up on you lovelys rather than post.

Raven - am so sorry for your loss honey - have been thinking of you

Newbie - Yey - PUPO for you sweetie .

Hi to everyone else, JK, Dizzy, Helen, Em, Kara, Hyper, Mrs T, and everyone else x

As I said nothing at all happening with me - still waiting for AF - had my BFN bleed on 17th Sept for about a week and nothin since!  Amanda has said as soon as I get a bleed providing we've had the all clear from my smear, we can plan FET.  Am wondering though whether its better to get Crimbo out of the way first, or whether having FET beforehand would be a good thing so I I have crimbo to keep my mind off the 2WW.  What do you think girlies

Well - day off today so just off Christm shopping with hubby.

Love and hugs to everyone - luvs u all xxxxx

ps - if anyone works out how to get  this sexy bum pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease share


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
Newbie - congrats on being pupo, sounds as tho 2ww madness is already setting in for you. Try to stay away from google, easier said than done  xx
Ravan -more hugs hon coz you can never have too many   xx
Lills - best of luck for a lovely scan on Thursday xx
jo - I know what you mean about telling m & d, I'm sure they'll understand and feel pleased for you and dh that you're getting closer to your dreams all the time   xx
mrs t - thanks for your support hon and you know I'm thinking of you and v excited about this cycle for you xx
Overdabridge - how you doing hon? Xx
Afm as expected it's all over for us, hcg less than 5 so gone down v quickly. Already booked follow up for 16th to start again, can't give up when we're this close. Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Bexy - Sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## Ravan

Hyper im so sorry sending even more ugs your way      
When are you thinking of cycling again?
Its been up and down here,after seeing nothing on our scan bloods came back at 602,repeated them and came back at 705. Got to repeat bloods wednesday...hopefully then they will be going down or else they think another ectopic......going to ask for the jab to help move this alone(thanks for the advise Kara...again lol) We've decided to get on with it,so probably going in Jan with natural FET.

Lils good luck for thursday   

How you feeling newbie?

Mrs T a/f here yet?

JK1 have you started testing yet? Was thinking of doing the same,although mine might be a bit messed up this month lol

Becca hope you make a decision soon   

evening all


----------



## kara76

Hyper I am so very sorry huni

Ravan remember if you have the jab no ttc for 3months is 1 dose and 6 months if 2 doses needed yet still better than any surgery.


----------



## Helen85

Bexy- so sorry it hasn't turned out better this time , sending u loads and loads of hugs.
So glad to hear that your taking the positive side from it tho . Hope ur follow up goes really well and your back cycling really soon xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - as you know I'm really sorry to hear your news but so glad you have the strength to take the positives from this cycle and make a plan soon. Massive hugs to you and DH xxx

Ravan - sorry to hear things are not going smoothly, no wonder it's been up and down for you. Thinking of you and so glad you're planning the next cycle

Newbie - definately stay away from google if you can, pure evil!

Jo - don't worry about chickening out. Nobody's chickened out more than me - the only person who knows about my tx is my sister and now she's bored of the whole thing! 

Hi to everyone else

Afm AF arrived so baseline tomorrow at last. I'm really anxious now, think it's because I'm thinking this is our best chance ever and I'm scared of getting my hopes up. Gotta try to find the balance between pma and realism!


----------



## pheobs1

Raven and hyper, so very sorry, words just don't seem enough xxx

Mrs T brilliant news on AF xxx


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t- so glad to hear af is here and u have baseline  once that is done ec and et will be here before u know . So good to be positive  u are doing so much to make sure this cycle is just right u its only natural to feel like it'll work ( which I've got everything crossed that it does!! ) 
Sending u loads of positive thoughts and vibes . This time is ur time  xxx


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - whoop whoop for your baseline - its exciting but i know exactly what you mean as i felt the same this time too xxxxxxxxxxxx

Ravan - no haven't started the ov sticks yet - Amanda said that as I have a 32 day cycle i probably ovulate on day 18 (i have been assuming it was day 16 for the last 5 1/2 years!!) so she said to start them on around day 14 which is this saturday.

Bexy - i am sending you loads of hugs, you were so close this time - i know the next cycle is going to be the one for you - when do you think you will go again? xxxx

Lills - thank you for your lovely words - i'm not really that positive - i just try and convince myself that its going to be ok one day!! xxxx

Becca - i had my 2nd tx 2ww over christmas - and to be honest it didn't feel like it went any quicker for me but then i am obsessed with google and spent my time on-line!! hahaha xxxx  Personally for me i am glad our next one will be after christmas - new year, new start hey!! xxx

Hi everyone - no news from me - just waiting - i am v excited about doing my ov sticks this month for some reason - i wonder if we actually try naturally on the right day for a change if it would work!! hahaha xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## newbie131

Lills - thanks for the TMI!


----------



## Siany

Bexy - so sorry.   

Ravan - so sorry, this has been a real rollercoaster for you.   

Mrs T - glad AF has turned up and that you are on your way. xx

Newbie - how are you coping? xx

Bridge, how are you?

Hi to Jo, Helen, Kara, Em, Becca, Pheobs and anyone else I've missed.

xx


----------



## kara76

Sorry mega busy day so just a quickie to wish mrs t loads of lovely luck with baseline, here you go again


----------



## sammy75

to ravan and bexy, and it's good that you both seem more positive about the next go, let's hope your little embies behave themselves next time and stay where they should.

mrs t, massive good luck for your cycle and as the other girls have said we are   that this is def your time,  .

hi to everyone else and good luck to all of you.


----------



## Ravan

good luck today mrs T. hope it goes well.

thankyou all for your thoughts,I've got passed the fact this one didnt work for me and ready for Jan  
just want the bleed to start naturally now so I dont have to have anything to help it (thanks for the info Kara,I got confused lol)

Think a new list is needed I've forgotten where everyone is....again   plus have to update list for newbie and mrs T  . 

Any news bridge?


----------



## kara76

I've heard from bridge and I'm sorry to say she got a bfn. She needs a little time to get over it but it following everyone and send her thanks for the support and luck to everyone

Ravan how you feeling today


----------



## Ravan

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov

JK1..................FET Jan

Ravan.............FET Jan
























Newbie.......OTD

Lils..............early scan 10th Nov

Pheobs.......early scan 17th Nov


----------



## Ravan

I'm okay Kara hoping for goodnews tomorrow.


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie from me to say Ravan I cannot believe how brave you are being hon, you are really being pushed to the limit by this cycle I am really praying hard for you that you start your bleed and you can fully concentrate on next tx, big hugs xxxxxx ps I'm hoping to start again in Feb if Amanda says its okay 
Bridge - huge hugs hun, such a horrid time, take time to recover chick xxxxxx
Mrs T - massive, huge good luck for fab scan today xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Bridge huge hugs, thinking if you xxx
Same for Raven and hyper xxx

Mrs T lots of luck, hope all is perfect to start xxx


----------



## Ravan

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov

JK1..................FET Jan

Ravan.............FET Jan/Feb

Hyper..............ivf feb

Dwrgi..............ivf Feb


                        


Newbie.......OTD 

Lils..............early scan 10th Nov

Pheobs.......early scan 17th Nov


----------



## Ravan

Bridge so sorry     here when you need us. 

Hyper added yo for Feb  

I'm honestly fine,I dont stay down too long.I know what the outcome will be and hopefully, naturally  

Come on mrs T, I need some good news and since I didnt win the lottery,I'm depending on you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies,

Bridge - so sorry to hear your news, know that we are thinking of you

Ravan - good luck for tomorrow. Hope it all happens naturally for you. You are so brave. Lol at waiting for my news, not quite as good as winning the lottery.

Bexy - glad to hear you are thinking of your next cycle, you've coped so well. Thanks for your lovely message earlier, it really did give me leaky eyes!

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages of good luck and support, it really means the world to know that you all want it to be my time. No pressure eh?!

Well had the most horrific AF cramps last time and ended up with a really upset stomach. That's the last time I take norethisterone - some of you might remember I passed out on the way to the clinic last time after I'd taken it. Felt rough all day. Baseline went ok though, so supercur tonight then start menopur tomorrow. Then start clexane and prednisolone on Sunday. And am waiting for Amanda to call me to book in my first intralipids. Pretty sure I'm doing literally everything! 

A couple of questions - does it matter what time jabs are? I usually do mine at 8 but DH wants me to do them later so he's here for all of them cos he works a late once a week. Also does anyone who's had clexane taken calcium supplements? Sure I read it somewhere?

Oh and Debs told me she is leaving to go back to ivfwales - gutted that she won't be there for my treatment but I wish her well.


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T - i remember you weren't right last time you were on it - hope you are feeling better tonight - and yay for baseline scan and starting all the meds this week!! i think you are doing all you can too!! i always do mine at 7pm but i know ppl who do them in the morning etc so i don't think its a problem what time you do them as long as you do them around the same-ish time.  I am gutted that Debbie is leaving  xxxxx


----------



## newbie131

Hi!

Coping with the wait by pretending everything's normal - back at work this week so that's helping.

Not sure if I'll be on here as much as usual for the next few days - all part of the pretending! Feel a bit like I need to forget about it as much as possible.

Not sure how long this'll last - I might not be able to keep away!

Bye for the mo'.


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t- really glad your baseline went well, I did my jabs at 10 every night when I cycled because of my working hours . 
Why is deb leaving ? So gutted that she won't be there for my next treatment  really wanted to see her when I went for my 4d scan aswell  saw her more than Amanda really ! Pretty gutted she was lovely xx


----------



## pheobs1

Well done Mrs T, bet it feels strangely satisfying to do that first jab! No pressure but we are all behind you ;-) x
Newbie, you stay positive Hun! X

Oh I'm devastated about Debbie :-( I have loved having her support through everything and am quite attached!  It all makes sense now. I've been keeping a little secret since last week. I went to the clinic last Wednesday to pick up some cyclogest and oestrogen. Debbie was there to congratulate me. She asked me if I fancied doing a sneaky scan as she wouldn't be there when I come in for my scan on the 17th - I presumed she was going on holiday. I'm glad I gave her a big hug now. Did she say when she was leaving?
I didn't want to say anything because this is the treatment board and you have all been going through so much, I wanted to support you and didn't want to offend anyone.  Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!  How are you all?  Some of you may remember me from July/August when I had my first ICSI at CRGW, which failed, alas!  Been lurking since then, trying to get myself together really!  I am using DHEA (and have definitely got hairier around the chin area-not a good look), and hoping to do cycle 2 in Feb 2012.  

But, can anyone advise... is it worth having the immune tests that they do at CRGW?  Me and my OH have been TTC for four years, and there must be a reason why we're not getting anywhere.  We are that old cliche, 'unexplained'!  

Love to you all, and fingers crossed for us all too!

And I, too, am gutted that Debbie is leaving... that will be a blow to the clinic.

Night night!


----------



## Helen85

So agree about it being A blow to the clinic debs going !! She's one of the best things about the place . Not knocking the rest of the team but she really looked after me when I had Ohss , couldn't have wanted for better care from her . Really sad actually that she's going xx


----------



## Ravan

pheobs bend over for an   kicking( a gentle one) Dont know about anyone else,but other peoples good news is a blessing! Cant believe you didnt tell us   I do of course now want details!!!!!!! How many?  How did it go,everything okay? Tell tell tell!    you've completely made my day,thank you xxx

Dwrgi just want to say welcome and I'm going to add you to my list   

Newbie I dont blame you for wanting to escape it all,just dont be gone to long   

Mrs T Its a good day today  If your happy to do the jabs later then do that,just do them at the same time every night.Im so excited for you.

Gutted Debs is going back to ivf wales,but I'm sure wherever she is, she'll bring alot of people happiness 

evening all hope your all well


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Raven and Mrs T. Everyone's been going through so much, I just couldn't find the right time. It was too early for heartbeat, it was 5 weeks but measured 4w3d. There are two beautiful beans snuggled in. Debs said try look great, they have a nice ring around them and no bleeds. Just wishing time away until I can see their heartbeats, then I can relax a bit...maybe.
Thanks for your support it really does mean a lot, plus it's been really hard not fellif you all! Xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs, I agree with raven, I love to hear!!  Wow twins hun!! Amazing news, fingers crossed for the next scan, so excited for you huni!! X x x


----------



## Swans72

Just a quickie to wish Mrs T all the very best for this cycle. I've got everything crossed that this will be your time   x


----------



## Ravan

pheobs wow twins lol I knew one would take coz it was sticky but two! You take care of yourself the 17th will be here before you know it


----------



## kara76

Pheobes well done u


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks everyone. Silly question, I have to eat throughout the day. Am I ok to eat nature valley granola bars or special k bars? It only dawned on me yesterday that they have nuts in?
Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Pheobs - Congratulations hun and welcome to the twin club! Not sure about the granola or special K bars. I eat special K bars but the one's I eat don't have nuts xxx


----------



## sammy75

Phoebs, congratulations.


----------



## kara76

Quickie as I'm mega busy

Mrs t I never took anything with the clexane, I believe its only long term use and I used it for 43 weeks ish


----------



## Becca1507

Phoebs thats amazing news hun- I am soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you . Can I get a woop woop .  arr, am so chuffed x

Dwgri - nice to have you back on board hun - of course we remember you - well,  I definately do and am certain the others will too

love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Wow I know I've been away for a day but so much fo catch up on! 
Phoebs - you naughty girl I cannot believ you didn't tell us, it's wonderful news and it's lovely to hear, gives us all hope.  Congratulations and your next scan will be here before you know it xxx

Mrs t - we always did it at 8 because of dh working but the main thing is same time every day.  I've heard of extra calcium with the steroids but debs always said switching to full milk and drinking a good glass a day was adequate. Gosh they are starting your steroids early aren't they, I'm learning loads from your cycle  hope you are feeling really, really well now those horrid tabs have finished, yucky things! Xxxxxx

Dwrgi - course we remember you, good to have you back on the fold. Both mrs t and I have had immunes, I've only had level 1's so  far but mrs t has had them all.  It's convenient having them done there but they don't have the specialist knowledge yet to interpret them so most ladies have a consult with Dr Gorgy i
London to interpret them and he'll do a treatment plan too.

Gutted about debs, she's brill. Funnily enough she looked as though she'd been crying when I saw her on Monday and that would make sense now. Hope standards don't start to go down hill there now  Can't help wondering why she'd want to go back to the nhs .....  Just wanted to say to all of you lovely girls thanks so much for all of your wonderful support, you're amazing  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all

Phoebs - you know I'm thrilled for you and was really pleased to hear your good news, so glad everyone else feels the same way too and we all look forward to hearing of next weeks scan

Bexy - glad work is keeping you busy and hope things start for you soon. Only a week til follow up now

Kara - Debs hadn't heard of taking calcium either but I'm sure I read it in the immune stuff on the CRGW website. I'll check with Amanda when I'm in for intralipids on Saturday. Hope you are ok, you sound really busy at the mo

Ravan - you're right, it was a great day!

Dwrgi - welcome back. Yep I had every test I could after my third failed ICSI and I'm so glad I did. I found out I've got clotting issues and immune issues so I think I am no longer 'unexplained' - yay! Go with your instincts and get tested if you think it'll help you move forward. Dr Gorgy said to me that without the right protocol I have had up to 50% less chance than I should have. 

As for Debs, she said to me it was for entirely personal reasons including the travelling. Dunno where she lives

Hope everyone else is doing good

Had acupuncture today with the wonderful Jackie and I came away feeling so positive. I said to DH last night I'm gonna be fed up of going back and fore to the clinic and he reckons not half as fed up as they will be of seeing me - charming eh. Oh, and he asked me what is the next scan for? What do you bloody think I asked - after 4 iuis and 3 icsi's you'd think he'd know by now. Shows how much notice he takes, lol!


----------



## BexyPob

Omg mrs t I'm beginning to think our dh's are related - I told him when follow up is  and he asked if he needs to come too! well if you don't want me to find donar sperm in your absence I suggest you turn up  they are unbelievable sometimes xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Fantastic news Pheobs.  I am so pleased for you.  Twins!!  Please let us know how you get on at your next scan.  

Lils - good luck for your scan.  xx

It is a real shame that Debs is leaving.  She did my AMH test when we attended an open evening so that I wouldn't have to make a separate journey back to the clinic as we live quite a way from the clinic.  When I was last at the clinic, we were chatting about my journey and she said then that she lived closer to the Heath than CRGW.

Hi to everyone


----------



## jk1

Mrs T and Bexy - i am laughing and just read your posts out to Kev as he is the same - he says he doesn't need to remember things and google because he's got me!! hahaha xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Hi guys, just a quickie as up to my eyes today. Scan went well its Twins! Identical ones at that. . Over the moon, but still being calm as its still early days, 7 weeks preg today  
Hope your all ok, will catch up prop asap.


----------



## kara76

Wow lills congratulations. Identical twins double wow.

Ladies remember there is a thread you can join when your ready on the main south wales board yet please also stick around to support those still waiting


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous lils that's amazing! I'm a week behind you and got my scan next thurs. When we are ready maybe we can make the jump together. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Lills, that is fab news. More double trouble!


----------



## Emnige

Lills - Fab news hun, welcome to the twin club! As Kara has said when you are ready you can join me, helen, sammy & bellebaby on the wales bfp thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0


----------



## BexyPob

Wow lills that is amazing news, well done I bet the scan was incredible xx
Newbie and Mrs t brace yourself looks as though twins are catching on here at the mo  xx


----------



## sammy75

Lils, congratulations, and I hope the good news keeps coming so good luck to all you ladies.


----------



## jk1

Lills - wowwee!!! identical twins!! fab news huni!! xxxx


----------



## Siany

Identical twins! Great news Lils!  So glad your scan went well. xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t did you decide a jab time? Hope stims go well

I am reading all the time ladies just busy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - I should be so blooming lucky!

Kara - decided to go with 8.30 in the end cos didn't want it to get late and I get too tired. Might push it back a bit after EC so DH can help with the gestone


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Everyone,


Im after abit of advice........im torn between staying with ivf wales or transfering to CRGW   . I had ivf in 2007 with IVF wales and it was successful (had my handsome little boy) and then in july 2011 had FET which was a BFN, i really felt at ivf wales i didnt have the care and attention like i did in 2007 plus Debbie was soooo helpful and supportive throughout. I heard that a new clinic had opened CRGW and looked into it, plus most of the staff there was from ivf wales too!! Im booked in for the open evening on 22nd November with CRGW and im really looking forward to it as i hope to start treatment after christmas  . Any feedback would be great from yourselves as im so undecided weather to stay with ivf wales or move to CRGW. Im so gutted though that Debbie is leaving too! deep down that was one of the reason why i thought of going to CRGW  


Thank you Ladies


xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Just quick message to wish Mrs T good luck! The Norethisterone didn't make me feel great either. This cycle sounds very promising.

JK hello again, good luck with your FET too

This thread seems to be blessed with twins! Twins all round! Good luck to all of you cycling at the moment.

I had hoped that we'd be starting ICSI #4 this month, but our results of some of our immune tests haven't come back yet. I had to have my chromosome tests done twice. It's a 7 week wait for these on the NHS. Further immune testing after these results come back too. No clinic seem to operate over christmas, so I don't think we'll be in a position to try again until Feb next year. I had waiting, but we've waiting 7 years already, a few more months won't hurt. I have been taking DHEA since August. Is it safe to continue taking it for more than 3 mths?


----------



## SoneaSze

Also, OMG! Debbie is leaving??


----------



## Ravan

Tanya firstly welcome to the mad house and congratulations on your son  
I think after your open evening,the decision will be easy   The crew at CRGW are fantastic and care so much.I think they are so much better than ivf wales just with the way they make you feel so relaxed.You can ALWAYS get hold of someone if needed(even on a weekend)They go out of their way to help......and open 7 days a week if transfers are on a weekend......thats my opinion anyway  



SoneaSze dont know about the DHEA,Im sure one of the other girl will be able to help though.You wont be alone in Feb....Jan /Feb will be busy here lol   


Lils wow massive congratulations to you both,take care now and be careful.Wow twins   


Morning all Looks like I've got alot to catch up on! Will have to read up later.

Ive been getting my bloods done at the hospital, hcg levels still rising slowly and had another scan,they have detected another ectopic for me......Im not in pain so let me home and having another test today.......hopefully my levels are dropping and that will be the end of it. If not I've opted for the jab,so my tx could be delayed by 3 months. Will wait till later to see I guess.


----------



## Emnige

Tanya, welcome to the thread. I agree with everything Raven has said about CRGW. I started at IVF Wales but made the move to CRGW and I am so glad I did. Congratulations on your little boy and I'm sorry to hear about your FET. All the staff at CRGW are very supportive and friendly and they do genuinly care about you. They ring you in the evening to check up on you to make sure you are ok, they offered me extra scans whilst I was stimming to reassure me especially after EC as I was in pain and quite bloated so that really helped ease my mind, they also give you tea & toast after EC! Debs is amazing and I'm sorry to hear she is leaving as I was hoping she would do my 4D scan in December. I think as Ravan said after you have been to the open evening your mind will be set and the decision will be easy. I went to their open evening on April and knew straight away that it was where I wanted to have my treatment xxx

Raven hun I hope you are ok and taking it easy xxx

Hope everyone is else ok, I still stalk this thread and spy on you all! xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Lils, absolutely incredible news hun 

Have been googling as we do ladies and trying to find out if there is anything I can be doing / taking etc to help prepare for FET, haven't had much luck though.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

Hope you all have good weekends xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tanya - welcome to the thread, I agree with the other ladies, treatment at CRGW is a 'no-brainer' as far as I'm concerned. You'll easily make your mind up when you see the clinic and meet the people

Ravan - sorry to hear things are not going smoothly for you. Really hope your levels are dropping and you can avoid the jab. Hope you are all taking care of each other

Soneasze - waiting is the pits but if you are like me you will feel a lot better or having all your test results in place before you start again. And you get to enjoy the festivities in the meantime. As for DHEA, you can carry on taking it - I've been on it since February

Bexy - hope you are ok Hun. Really hope things start for you soon so you can move on. Give me a shout if you want to talk follow up questions x

Hope everyone else is good, weekend is nearly here, yay. Off for intralipids tomorrow and out with my MIL and SIL tomorrow night so will be sneaking off to the pub toilets for my jabs. Oh ttc is so glamorous at times, lol.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - posts crossed then. Sorry, I've never been lucky enough to have frosties so know nothing about FET. I'm sure one of the other ladies will have advice though


----------



## BexyPob

Tanya - welcome and I agree completely with the ladies you'll know you're in the right place when you visit for the open evening.  Good luck and let us know how you progress  xx

Becca - sorry I don't know a lot about fet either, sure one of the girls will get in touch though xx

Mrs t - sounds as though the jabbing is going well hon, any growing pains yet ? Enjoy relaxing for an hour with the intralipids tomorrow, I loved the attention of Karen checking on me every 15mins felt like lady muck. Hope it goes really well, and you sneak out to the loo unsuspected tomorrow night. When do you start the clexane? Think I'm nearly there with the follow up questions, but it depends on amanda's response to me having levels 2's or not coz I'm a bit anti ivig if I needed that anyway so may be pointless.  Babbling now  big hugs xx

Jo - how you doing chick? Looking forward to weekend? Xx

Ravan - you are amazing, bet you just wish it was all over so you can concentrate on fet in the new year, I know that's how I feel and it's not nearly as bad for me.  Loads and loads of hugs xx

Sone a - blimey the waiting is horrid isn't it, I feel as though I spend half my life waiting for one test or another! Agree with the girls though, Xmas is officially non tx time in this house and I intend to open a bottle or two and enjoy myself a bit think you should do the same xx

Siany - how you doing? Xx

Kara - sounds as though you are working v hard, hope you're getting some relaxing time in too xx

Bfp ladies love hearing all your news and em I'm stalking you all on the other thread so snap  xx

Afm I think af has finally started


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

Tanya - like the other girls have said I think the open evening will make up your mind - I had 3 cycles at IVF wales and we moved t CRGW this time last year and haven't regretted our decision for one moment. Even though I think we still have FET's available on the NHS we wouldn't go back now as I trust CRGW and to be honest I'd started to get a bit disheartened by the NHS.

Hyper - i'm ok thank you - have had a wave of tiredness come over me this week but I guess its only 2 weeks since it happened so it might just be my body recovering still - have also been mega busy at work so that might be a big factor!! Yay for your AF starting (if you know what i mean) and you can move on now - have a feeling our 6th cycles are going to be the ones that work for us!! xxxxxx

Siany - hi huni - how are you? xxxx

Soneasze - hello lovely - nice to see you on here again - i hope you get your results soon hun - did you have your immunes done on the NHS? Feb will be here before we know it xxxxx

Raven - sorry to hear that its an ectopic and hope it sorts itself out without you having to have to the jab hun xxxxx

Becca - have you seen the thread from angelbumps on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 
there is a lot of information on there and its not for everyone - i read through and just picked some things that i felt comfortable taking.

Mrs T - wow you are brave doing them when you are out!! i agree - all this is so glamorous - just thinking of myself face down on the bed whilst dh did my gestone injections for me - followed by the massive bruises - lovely!! hahaha   

Lesley - how are things going hun? xxxx

Redkay - hope you are ok huni xxxxx

Lisa - how are you getting on? xxx

Lills, Pheobs, Emnige, Sammy & Helen - hope you are all well ladies!!! xxxx

Kara - hope you are well ? xxxx

Hope everyone has a good weekend - my plans are - nothing!! hahaha - so tired that i just want to sleep all weekend - i still haven't told my m&d about the last cycle so might pluck up the courage this weekend if we see them..........maybe..........

Also start my ovulation sticks this weekend - amanda said i probably ovulate day 18 so to start them day 14 which is tmrw, am thinking i might start them on sunday though as not sure if day 14 would be early and only have 5 - what do you think?

Jo xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Jk, I went and bought more opk from asda as I tested twice a day as I was terrified of missing the peak lol, they are about 7 tests in a box, good luck for your cycle and really hope this is the one that gives u your bfp.

Hi to everyone else and I am always checking how your all doing so sending you all more luck for your cycles.


----------



## jk1

oooo thanks Sammy - i might do that too and test twice a day - good idea - thank you !! xxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all - hope you are all looking forward to the weekend. 

I went for my scan this morning and it only measured 6mm! They've increased my progynova to 4 times a day and put me on patches so I really hope it works!   I go back on Wednesday for another scan and if it hasn't thickened they may cancel this cycle and try again with different meds! I was all prepared to have the transfer next week so I really hope things aren't delayed too much. What an up and down ride this is turning out to be!!

Well fingers crossed these meds will do the trick.
XX


----------



## jk1

Lesley - fingers crossed for you huni - i had 3 tablets a day for the first week and 4 a day for the second week so lets hope the increased dose does the trick for you huni xxxx


----------



## kara76

I always use to catch the surge at around 2pm. Serial opk tester here and I have no tubes lol

Ravan is currently in hospital being treated for an ectopic they have used the jab. She has been in a lot of pain. I'm sure we are all thinking of her


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lesley - hope the tabs etc do the trick

Jo - good luck with catching the surge

Kara - please pass on my best wishes to Ravan. Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## sammy75

Thinking of you ravan.


----------



## les0090

Thanks Jo. Fingers crossed! Hope you are Ok. Have a nice weekend. XX

Sending best wishes to Ravan. XX


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you raven so sorry to hear this.


----------



## BexyPob

Les - really hope the tabs do the job, easier said than done but try not to worry xxxxx

Ravan - sending loads of love and hugs, so sorry you're going through this xxxxx


----------



## Tan1982

Thank you so much everyone for your opinions/advice i really appriciate it!!    Im looking forward to the open evening now and hope to start treatment after christmas    i better start saving!!!!!!! will deffo keep you all up dated on what happenes next   .


Thinking of you all going through or just been through treatment     


love Tanya xx


----------



## Siany

Ravan - so sorry, you've had such a rough time xxx

Les - hope the tablets do the trick and that your treaatment goes ahead

Jo - hope all goes well with the ovulation sticks

Mrs T - hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow 

Bexy - I'm glad AF has started for you

Welcome Tanya.  I totally agree with the others.  We knew from the open evening we attended that this was the place for us.  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you enjoy the weekend. x

AFM - still no AF!!! Amanda phoned this evening to see how I am.  She reassured me that the hot flushes are from the meds and not the menopause and that if AF doesn't arrive in the next few days she will give me tablets to get my cycle on track.  It looks like it will be the new year for us now.  It will be very busy here!


----------



## jk1

Thinking of you Raven xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2060893/Cancer-patients-lose-chance-children-hospital-destroys-frozen-sperm.html

IVF Wales


----------



## sammy75

don't know what to make of that as it seems that the samples were already destroyed whilst being stored so is the man transferring them to a newer container really at fault? but i do agree he should have had someone witness the problem before just throwing them away. they need to sort out quite a few problems by the look on it and i hope this doesn't affect the lists of couples waiting for there nhs treatment.


----------



## BexyPob

Omg on that article! I'm sure the press do exaggerate for a good story but I find the other examples towards the bottom of the article even more worrying. So glad we didn't have treatment there after first poor consultation experience.

How is everyone? Jo any luck with surge yet?  Ravan sending loads of love and hugs xx  newbie when is otd? How you feeling? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

After knowing the full story about a previous incident and how the media got a lot of facts very wrong I take a lot of what the media write about mishaps with a pinch of salt. Even my story has been miss quoted in the media!

I'm sure there is probably a truth behind it and I feel for those involved


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I agree, the press love to sensationalise stories. How is Ravan? Any tips on clexane - first one tonight


----------



## kara76

I heard from ravan yesterday and she wasn't in pain just felt sick.

Clexane- make sure the air bubble goes in last as this helps stop bruising. It will sting and this is normal


----------



## Flash123

Mrs T,

I found my clexane injection sight would start to bleed at totally random times like when I was in the shower or walking around M&S!!! Often it was a good 4/5 hours after the injection. It worried me to death at first but I phoned the clinic and they said not to worry.

Good luck everyone XX


----------



## lillsbills

Just a quickie as I have family staying with me at the moment.
I hope your all keeping yourselves well and enjoying some much needed tlc.

Kara, please pass on to Ravan my best wishes and a


----------



## SoneaSze

Ravan, hope your alright, chick (big hugs)

Emnige, What's an article! I really feel for those who couples who've lost their samples   On a happier note, hope you and the twins are going great.

Mrs T, here's the very best of luck to you. Sending lots of PMA your way. 

JK, I agree with Kara, I was always told afternoons were the best time to use ovulation peaonasticks

Hello to everyone else! Good luck to those cycling this month. Does any one know who's replacing Debbie at CRGW? I don't remember there being another fertility nurse.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for the clexane tips ladies - it was fine, always nervous at the first of anything.

It was Debs' last day yesterday, she looked after me during intralipids and she said she wasn't sure is she was being replaced. Karen is another nurse already there and Lorraine from ivfwales is going to be doing some days for scans etc


----------



## SoneaSze

I am going to miss Debbie. She the first nurse to look after me at IVF Wales and for both my cycles at CRMW. I hope they treat her well at IVF Wales.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I think she'll be sorely missed by all at CRGW but she said although she's sorry to leave she also feels like she's going home. She seemed to be looking forward to it and ivfwales are very lucky to have her


----------



## kara76

Don't panic ladies, debbie is a great nurse and really caring but so will the next.

My first ever nurse was a lady at ivf wales called debbie northcott, an ozzy, straight as a dice and told it how it was, she left to return to the other side of the world. I will always always remember her, she saw intial appointment, failed iui, post ops and later ivf and telling me that I had a low postive and then being truthful enough to tell me it wouldn't be a viable pregnancy. She was like my rock. When she left I was gutted, truely gutted tbh I never gelled with a nurse quite like that again as we had been through a lot I just moved up the ranks and found a friend in your very own lyndon. What I am trying to say is debbie will be very missed yet people at ivf wales will be mega thankful she is back and in time you will all find your rock


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - very true words although I have found several rocks right here on FF - you know who you are x


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t so sorry hon didn't ask about clexane, so glad it sounds as though it was okay. First of anything is tough, loads of love xxxxx
Kara you are absolutely right, they're all so fab at the clinic don't think we can go far wrong with any of them, at same time I'm pleased for debs if she feels like she's going home to ivf wales. Must be fab to feel like that about your workplace...can't say I feel the same about my place  xx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

A mega quick post as in work and shouldn't really be on internet (its down at home though!!!).  Just wanted to send a huge hug, lots of love and positive prayers to Raven.  THinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya, I've been away for a few days, so lots to catch up on.

Firstly Raven, sending you all my love and thoughts at this terrible time. Words can seem so weak, but they are all I have and I am thinking of you xxx

Hyper hope you got all your follow up questions sorted xx

JK hope you enjoyed your quiet weekend, sometimes they are the best. Hope all going well with the OPK's xx

Siany hope AF has turned up. Dong worry about the hot flushes, I had them all the time when I was on long protocol! Also after my AF I went into my normal cycle, so Amanda gave me some tablets to bring on another AF and they did the trick just like she said they would. Xx

Mrs T hope jabs are going well? You can never underestimate the glamour of doing jabs in toilets! If you want to have a life you just have too. I did it at a conferece in the loo, on the train loo and several restaurant toilets! Think we could start a contest for the most obscure place! Xx

Soneasze sorry that you've got a delay. The waiting is the worst. But hopefully all your tests will be back and you will have a lovely BFP cycle xx

Becca sorry I've got no experience with FET but I'm sending you lite of sticky, lucky wishes for it xx

Les hope things are coming along with the upped meds and that you won't gave too much of a delay xx

Hi to lils, Emnige, Kara, sammy and sorry to anyone I've missed.

AFM- just wanted to comment on the article on IVF Wales. Sorry to get on my soapbox and as you've said the press can exaggerate, but I just want to give my view as it strikes a chord with mine and DH situation and experience.  As you will see from my profile, we have had to use donor sperm due to complications suffered by DH as a child.  Knowing how this has effected his entire life, every relationship he has ever had, our marriage, I find it appallingthay health care "professionals" cand inflict this pain on people they are supposed to be helping. 
DH and I were told by our local hospital that they could not treat us as they didn't have a licence for using donor sperm, so we would have to be treated at ivf Wales (over an hour away from our home). Having to use a donor is a huge descision, as I know many of you understand, and there are many considerations that you try to find comfort with. At our first consultation we met Mrs Janet Evans, who totally offended both my husband and I on several personal topics.  We mentioned to her that we would be interested inpurchasing our own donor sperm from a company called Xytex.  Her response was, quote "don't be so ridiculous, what a complete and utter waste of money, we have perfectly fine donors here". 
I was so disgusted by several other incidents we suffered I have written to head of patient services at my local hospital, my local MP, Michelle Ralf and our consultant at our local hospital begging them to allow us to be treated somewhere else. I have been declined and fibbed off at every point.  We had a letter a few months ago saying that a decision had been made to not allow any nhs tx to take place at private clinics. Genius thinking when over worked and under staffed is being blamed for the errors at ivf Wales? They are the only place for couples requiring tx with sperm donors to be treated for my area which is over an hour away.
You can imagine my horror to hear of the violation of the women that were treated with sperm not cleared for various diseases, especially when I had been told by them how ridiculous it was to want to buy sperm for a reputable company with stringent checks and a great track record.
I will be eternally grateful that my husband and I are fortunate enough to affor tx at crgw, for this reason I havent chases our nhs appointment. But to add insult to injury, ivf Wales have no idea we have been having tx. All my tests were completed before we were sent to ivf Wales and it's coming up for 2 years that we have been on the waiting list for donor IUI, at no point have we been contacted to say that they are stopping recruiting donors, which would have a detrimental effect to our waiting time, or any correspondence at all. If they have staff and work load issues why stop all tx in other clinics?
As much as I am sorry to see Debbie go I know that all those still desperately trying to conceive AF ivf Wales will benefit from her expertise and I know she will make a big impact. 
On a personal note, she was the first person we met, she has done every scan, been there through all the BFN's and been at the end of the phone when I've just sat and cried to her. She will forever have a special place in my heart. She is a very special person.
Sorry for my rant but I needed to get it off my chest!
Xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - just wanted to send you big massive hugs hun, I feel for you and like you have also had issues which i won't go into but like you say, we are the lucky ones who are able to afford tx elsewhere, i feel for those still on the waiting lists i really do.  i also feel that having trust in your clinic is so important which is one of the main reasons we are with CRGW.

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok - and thank goodness Monday is out the way!! hahaha  xx

Jo xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?  I hope that you all had a lovely weekend!

Pheobs, I can well understand your frustration with IVF Wales; they don't seem to have a good track record at all.  I always think, 'no smoke without fire' and at the end of the day (when all is said and done, all the usual cliches), they didn't label vials of sperm, and then threw them out.  I think it is completely disgusting, if you are one of the couples who may go back to them for treatment and discover that your sperm has been discarded.  I have heard so many bad things about them, and I can well understand your relief in opting to go elsewhere, and to be able to afford to.  I hope you are okay.

Ravan, huge hugs to you hun.  I hope that you are doing sort of okay.  I had a suspected ectopic two years ago, and I know your frustration.  To get pregnant and for it to be implant in the wrong place.  It's just horrendous.  I hope that you are being given lots of TLC, and that you are being kind to yourself.

Hi Mrs T-glad the injections went well.  Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed!  

Hello to Kara, Hyperbexy, Emnige, JK, SoneaSze, lillsbills, Liz G and anybody else I may have missed.

Did anybody else see the article about Jackie the acupuncturist in the Western Mail?  I know that I go to her and find her absolutely marvellous.  What she said in the article is true-I do feel like I offload to her when I go to see her.  My next appointment is tomorrow.  Does anybody else go to her??  I think I read that somebody did...  I'm on CD14 and am waiting to ovulate, but no twinges or signs or anything yet.  May go and POAS after this (sorry, TMI!).  Otherwise, I hope I didn't ov last week on CD8 when I had my usual ovulation twinges, but didn't DTD!!!  Grrrr.  

Lots of love to you all and hope you have a relaxing night!
xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks guys, just got my knickers in a right twist and needed to offload. The donor issues was a bit close for comfort!

Hugs to raven, hope your ok xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs bless you I'm sending huge hugs, you and dh have obviously had a horrific time.  It makes your success now even more wonderful, I'm just so thrilled it's all working out for you hon and thank goodness for crgw!!! Xxxxxx

Jo I'm with you on Monday feeling, horrid funeral today so more than happy for tomorrow to come. Hope you're okay xxxx

Dwrgi did you detect surge when you poas? Xxxx

Mrs t how you doing hon? When you back in for next intralipids? Hope you're feeling lots of lovely twinges. Not long til wednesday,  yeay xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - big hugs. I too am grateful we can afford to have private tx. I am just about to go over the £23k mark! I didn't have a bad experience with ivfwales although didn't feel as cared for and DH was nervous that something would go wrong there. You've got your happy ending now though 

Dwrgi - I'm having acu with Jackie at CRGW, I used to see her for back problems when she was in Whitchurch. She is such a wonderful lady and after my last treatment I came out feeling so positive and hopeful. Thanks for the crossed fingers, can you keep them crossed for the next few weeks, lol

Hi Bexy - going to book next intralipids when I go in for scan on Weds. Not many twinges here so hope something is happening in there! Not long for you Hun either, hoping your FU goes really really well and I can't wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to add hope you are on the mend Ravan. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ravan

evening ladies   just thought I'd pop on before I go and watch a movie....im knackered lol
Kara my phones dead,but charging so couldnt text my results from today.....but they are good  
Thankyou all for your thoughts(and p.m  ) Its been a stressful week but Im happy to say that my hcg level has dropped by 100!...........Kara you didnt warn me that I would have a dead   from the jab  .

Its nice to know you have all been thinking of me,as I have been thinking of all of you.  
I have to have more bloods on thursday but the hospital are very happy with todays level.

kara I remember the ozzy too,she was great.
I must say that Amanda has been great,she has phoned me a few times just to make sure I was ok,above the call of duty I think  

I cant have any tx before the 11th of Feb now so that gives me a chance to enjoy christmas and be right here for those having tx now. Sorry no personals tonight.....just a big me me post   
Love you all and I'm feeling good  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - so good to hear from you. Glad you are on the mend, get lots of rest now. 11th Feb is a great date, my first niece and godson were both born on that day. And yes, youll get to enjoy Christmas too. You sound in good spirits, you are a proper fighter. Loads of hugs x


----------



## kara76

Ravan my sexy bum. So glad to hear your results are good and the jab is working. I've been thinking of u as you know. I would glady rub your numb bum lol 

Hiya everyone


----------



## pheobs1

Lovy to hear from you raven. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Ravan

hahaha let me tone it up 1st Kara   

pheobs bet your excited for your scan only 2 days to go  

Mrs T just seen your ticker 6 days to go! how are you feeling?

Think Im going to need my list back soon,I cant think if anyone else is having tx at the moment.
Big hugs to those that are waiting to start  

Morning all,its a beautiful day


----------



## Ravan

newbie when is your OTD?


----------



## Becca1507

Raven, you're one remarkable lady hun - you sound so positive. Sending a huge hug xxx


----------



## Ravan

Just got to put it down to experience even thought I've already done the ectopic bit,excactly the same date for both,just 8 years apart....uncanny   But onwards and upwards,cry,brush it off and start again,no point hanging around in this game eh?!


----------



## Ravan

Becca,not often I get called a lady


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan you are amazing.  How weird life is, the exact same thing 8 years apart ?!?!? Sending you loads of hugs and I'm loving the Xmas enjoyment before next tx, I'll be doing the same thing xxxxxxxxxx

Newbie - where are you, we all want to wish you good luck for OTD, not quite sure when it is but it can't be long now xxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t massive good luck for a fab scan tomorrow with loads of lovely follies. Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - loads of luck for follow up tomorrow. Keep me posted x

Ravan - 8 years exactly is really weird. I'm ok thanks Hun, will be better when I know if anything is going on in there! I think I'm the only one cycling at the mo, which suits me - I'm very competitive, lol.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Mrs T for tomorrow!  Fingers crossed for you hun!

Ravan-just too weird to consider how the world operates at times...  Remember though that you did go on to have a child after an ectopic so fingers crossed you will again!!  

Lots of hugs to you all,
Axxx


----------



## pheobs1

Raven xxx

Good luck for lots of follies tomorrow Mrs T xxx


----------



## sammy75

Good luck for scan mrs t and hope you got lots of follies,

Hi everyone else and hope you are all doing ok at whatever stages your at.


----------



## Emnige

Good luck Mrs T xxx

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Siany

Good luck Mrs T. X


----------



## Ravan

Good luck Mrs T  hope theres lots to see today.


----------



## Becca1507

Thinking of you Mrs T xx


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one from me to say i hope it went well Mrs T xxxx

How is everyone?

I am ok, still doing my ov sticks - one in the morning and one in the afternoon - on CD 18 now and still nothing - fingers crossed for tomorrow but we are pretty sure we will go for another medicated cycle!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies, thanks for all your good wishes. Lining was good and I've got 9 follies in total, bit disappointed as I had 14 this time in the last cycle. Although I know, and was reassured by Amanda, Jackie, Kara and Bexy that it's quality not quantity that matters. So trying to be positive and back for another scan Friday and more intralipids on the weekend. So EC likely to be Tuesday/Wednesday now.

Lorraine from ivfwales is working at the clinic on a temporary basis and I was lucky (!) enough to be her first patient this morning as she learned how to use dildocam - thankfully Amanda was there too. 

And great news, I met Deb's replacement this morning - Liz from LWC Cardiff. She was my favourite and saw me through my 4 iui's. So we are lucky to be having her on board - I think she may start in the new year

Bexy - thanks for your messages today. 

Kara - thanks for the pma as usual, look forward to hearing from you next week!

Jo - hope you get your result soon

Hope everyone else is good, sorry for the mostly me post today!


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone as I shall now be calling u, purely cause I think it sounds good. 9 is g r e a t. 
My last cycle I had 8 at the last scan. I've said this many times and it is true, those with millions of follicles and egg tend to lose a lot from day 1 to 2, 2 to 3 etc where those with less tend to get better quaility eggs and embryos and one baby out of 9 follicles is what we are looking for.

Say hi to lorraine for me and this liz sounds nice.

I kinda miss having treatment is a very sad way! Maybe I sud just jab my **** for the hell of it

How is everyone?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mrs T Bone, pmsl. I know Hun, feel better than this morning thanks to all the pma going round! And Amanda said today that no matter how many eggs you get recent studies show that you'll still get the same amount of good embryos to transfer. 

You are nuts, I know what you mean about missing treatment but jabbing your butt seems a bit extreme!


----------



## newbee28

Hi,

I'm stuck in a dilemma as I have received an IVF consultation at IVF Wales on 30th Nov but have also had the experience of the friendliness and professionalism at CRGW. Although we've only had 1 unsuccessful IUI we were excited to have received the IVF letter.

As many of you have commented the recent news coverage about the shoddiness and unprofessional service at IVF Wales has made me extremely worried. Money is an issue as obviously having private treatment is expensive.

Has anybody had or is going through treatment at IVF Wales at the moment?

If we were rich then I would without a doubt stay with CRGW.

Any thoughts? Xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi newbee, I was with IVF wales 2007 to Oct 2010 so a little while ago now so I would imagine things have changed there.  I think everyone has different experiences of tx there, and i certainly wouldn't say don't have tx there, i would just say ask lots of questions, and go with your instincts, the nurses are lovely there and Grace is fab too hun xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T, I'm like a stuck record but it's deffinatley quality over quantity and I'm sure you've got some beauties xxx

JK glad the testing is going well, here's hoping for an ovulation soon xxx

Newbie, money is deffinatley would have become an issue for us. Free tx isn't domething to pass up lightly, but like Jo said, ask lots of questions xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi Lovely ladies
Mrs T Bone - glad you are feeling the pma vibes chick.  Good luck for tomorrow hon but as Amanda told me too they really only like between 5-8 eggs now as there are never normally more than 2 decent ones no matter how many of gazzilions we produce, so all smiles  I'm competing on the money front, we'll hit £28k with the next cycle - eek that is soooooo much money!!!! xxx
Kara- I have a bag full of spare needles you can borrow for your ****! Mind you I may mindlessly use them myself coz I hate this time between treatments, I think I'm wishing my life away!!!! xxx
Phoebs - did I read on your signature that you have a scan today?  If you do I hope it goes brilliantly and you have a lovely view your two little lovelies growing beautifully   xxx
Jo - Keeeeeeeeep peeing! Sorry not particularly good advice is it, just wanted to say it.  Hope you find your surge today  xxx
Newbee - I haven't had treatment at IVF wales but if you can have some free treatment it all helps and just keep nagging them if you feel you need to and ask lots and lots of questions.  Debbie who was at CRGW is there now so I imagine things will be on the up for the Unit again pretty quickly xxx

Afm: follow up went well and Amanda doesn't see any reason why we shouldn't have another go, egg quality is okay and new research about numbers between 5-8 (Mrs T Bone take note) and also the importance of lining over embiee quality means will still have some chance of it working. So we'll go again in Feb with even more drugs.


----------



## lillsbills

Oo Mrs T Bone - makes me feel hungry...    9 is fine.  I had 9 and look at the trouble I am in   two little heartbeats beating away... I really hope that you find yourself in the same trouble as me..lol!  

Ravan - so glad your ok, again you amaze me with your strength  

Hi to all hope your all keeping well.

JK - as the great Bob Holness (Remember Blockbusters) can I have a P ee please Bob.. well ok, the contestants of the show said it to him... sorry, bit of a bum joke... boom boom bums! quite apt for this thread with all the jabbing going on.

Pheobs - scan today isn't it.. how are you?


----------



## jk1

Hello all,

Bexy - well I did an ov test this morning and nothing, then did one when i got home from work today and there was a v v faint line - the pack said that a faint line basically means nothing but it wasn't there this morning (DH verified the presence of the line too) so fingers crossed it will be tmrw.  I still think we are going to go for medicated though as its hard for me to book time off work and harder for me to keep moving it back which is what we would have to do if we do non-medicated i think.  So glad your follow up went well hun - and glad they said all is good to go again - when will you start?  Ooooo and tell me more about this new research about lining etc!!  I need to know!! 


Mrs T - how are you feeling - do you have that weird 'i can feel my ovaries' feeling yet - i always get that although normally nearer to EC I think.... xx

Pheobes, Lills, Em, Sammy and Helen - how are all you lovely ladies? xxx

Siany - how are you my future cycle buddie!! xxxx

Newbie - how are things with you?

Newbee - hope you feel a bit better about going to ivf wales - and like Bexy said - Debbie is back there now which will be fab for you hun xxx

Overdabridge - how are you?  are you enjoying being a host hun?

Ravan - how are you feeling?  Been thinking of you xxxx



Kara - hope you are well - loved your piccies of tyler and rex last week on ** - soooo cute - both of them!! xxxx

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Jk, mine started off with v faint line and then got darker so hopefully you will detect the surge tomorow and you will be on your way so wishing you loads of luck.

Mrs t, good luck for scan tomorow, not much longer and you will also be on your way to being pupo so loads of luck to you,

Hyper, glad appt went well and you got the fight to carry on trying and wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle,

Hi to all you ladies I haven't mentioned but wishining you all loads of luck.


----------



## Emnige

jk - hiya hun, i'm good thanks, still stalking you all! Hope you ovaulate tomorrow  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## newbee28

Thank you all for sending positive messages - i've made a few phone calls today to see whether there would be any chance of getting referred back to LWC Swansea so see what happens with that. In the meantime, like many of you have mentioned at least Debbie is back there. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie - good luck with transferring funding. I was tempted to not use my NHS attempt earlier in try year at ivfwales but I went for it in the end and was pleasantly surprised. And you'll have the lovely Debs now too.

Lills - thanks for the extra encouragement, I'd give anything to be in trouble, lol

Jo - hope tomorrow is the day! I think I would prefer medicated if it meant I could plan treatment. Not that I'm a control freak or anything, not much anyway. I can feel the bumpy ovaries now, feeling a litle uncomfy all for a good cause so I'm not complaining.

Phoebs - I've pm'd you 

Bexy - you know I'm thrilled your appt went well yesterday. I like the new theory on no of embryos and although I am super competitive I'm more than happy for you to win the competition of how much spent on our dream, lol

Ravan - hope you are still doing ok

Hi everyone else, nearly at the weekend yay.


----------



## Siany

Jo - it is looking good for tomorrow.  Hope you get your dark line. 

Mrs T - I have everything crossed for you and sending lots of PMA!  I hope the scan goes well.  

Ravan - how are you?  Hope you are taking it easy, although that might be difficult with young Sam! 

Pheobs, Lills, Em - how are things in the twins club?  How did the scan do today Pheobs?

Bexy - so glad your follow up appointment went well and that you will by cycling again in the new year.  

Newbie - how are you?  Hope to hear from you soon.

Newbee - hope your referral is successful.  

Bridge - hope you are ok.

Hi to Kara, Dwrgi, Becca, Sammy, Helen.

AFM - still no AF!  I think I'm going to need a helping hand to get this old banger of a body back on track.  Will try to speak to Amanda tomorrow to see about getting norethisterone.


----------



## kara76

Ladies update from ravan

She is in hospital. The jab didn't work and last night basically her tube exploded. She is ok but has had to have an op and blood tranfusion


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone good luck for scan


----------



## Emnige

Siany - All ok in the twins club, thanks hun. Have a scan monday so fingers crossed can find out what flavours we are having.

Kara - Please pass on my best wishes to Raven, thinking of her and hope she is ok and makes a quick recovery xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sending Ravan big hugs and hope she is feeling better soon xxxxW


----------



## pheobs1

Kara please pass on my love to Raven xxx
Thanks for all your thoughts, scan went well, saw two lovely little heartbeats xxx so blessed and lucky xx


----------



## sammy75

Wishing u a speedy recovery ravan you are having a tough time.


----------



## Queenie1

please send my love and prayers to raven. have been thinking about her. hope she is ok and recovering after op.


----------



## BexyPob

Kara - please send loads of love and hugs to Raven, poor thing she's having an awful time of it. Really thinking of her and her dh xxxxx

Jo any luck today? Apparently a healthy lining is even more important than embryo quality.  Also for older ladies they say it's pointless over stimming to get loads of eggs because there are only ever two of fab quality so if there are 20 it's harder for the embryologist to fine those two fab ones.  Or maybe Amanda only told me this to make me feel better  xxxxx

Mrs t so chuffed you had a good scan and no pressure but multi-buggy on order    xxxxxxx

Phoebe chuffed for you too hon xxxxx

Siany any luck getting drugs from Amanda to get you started? Xxxxxxxx

Loads of love to all xxxxxxxxxxx gonna have my first glass of wine for 6 months tonight, could be messy!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - so glad Ravan is ok, like I said earlier it's a good job she's a tough cookie. A friend of mine had a similar situation and was told it was very nearly life threatening so glad to hear it was caught in time. Thanks for your support and pma as usual today.
Jo - hope you caught your surge today. 

Phoebs - you know I'm chuffed for you

Bexy - you are funny - no more baby name suggestions thank you, lol. 

Well scan went ok, lining still good and now looks like 8 follies in total. I'm told by a couple of special ff's that 8 is the magic number, so I'm ok with that, lol. We've decided that we are going for quality over quantity, after all 17 embryos didn't do the trick the last time and it doesn't look like I have much choice in the matter! Bit worried about eggs to follicle ratio and % fert but taking it one step at a time. Back in for another scan and intralipids on Sunday so EC now likely Tues or Weds. Have a feeling I may not get to blast this time but I'm ok with that, it only takes the one. I may be clutching at straws but drove all the way home from work behind a car with a numberplate ending in BFP, hoping that was a sign!


----------



## Seren73

Hi All
Hope you don't mind me asking a question.
I am on my second ICSI cycle @ CRGW and got a BFP yesterday.
Went to my GP in Penarth today with the letter from Amanda and they refused to perscribe Gestone(which I can understand as its expensive) or even the pessaries instead. I was given the pessaries via the same GP back in April.
Have any of you had a similar issue?
I tried to explain that by funding ourselves (am on NHS list for treatment approx March 12) we have just saved the NHS a lot of money but that made no difference.
Thank you in advance 
Seren


----------



## lillsbills

Kara - Please pass on my best wishes to Ravan and her DH.  This road is already hard enough, why on earth does it get made even harder for those who deserve happiness.

Pheobs - Twintastic, when is your next scan.  Mine is next thursday 24th.. I'm praying that I still have to little tickers in there.  How are you feeling? sicky?

Mrs T - When is EC? a friend of mine having treatment also at the clinic is having hers Wed / Thursday be nice to think of you both being there, exciting times  

JK - Rumpy pumpy tonight? lol!  Did those sticks show the surge you wanted?  Sorry..was that a bit too forward of me? 

Everyone else - Hi, have a fab weekend, hope your all doing well and enjoying some much deserved TLC.


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T - As you know I had 9.  7 of which fertilsed, at day 3, 3 where of good quality and now I have one that split hence two little dreams inside.  I guess what I am trying to say, is don't think of the numbers too much.  One little sticker is all you need...  

Seren 73 - My doc didn't quibble about putting gestone on script for me, however, you can't get it for love nor money.  Its out of stock with the suppliers.  I will check again next week to see if it is back.  In the end I contacted Amanda and told her, she ordered me some Prontogest from Healthcare at home.  Its expensive £160 for a month, but after spending so much money already I decided that it was worth it for something I thought was better.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Seren73

thanks lillsbills.
going to call Amanda in the morning to sort out.
still shocked they would'nt even perscribe the cyclogest.....moving docs I think!!!


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me to say Ravan i am sending you loads of love and hugs xxxx

did ov test twice again today and both times still v v faint line - maybe tmrw but tmrw is day 21!!! i can't have missed it i just don't think i ovulate!!


Congratulations Seren xxx

xxxxx


----------



## Seren73

Thanks....Hope it works out for you  

Did you get perscription help from your GP at all?  

x


----------



## Siany

Ravan - sending you loads of love . You are having such a hard time.

Jo - if your cycles are irregular, it may be that it'll happen in the next couple of days.

Mrs T - lucky 8 it is   i hope the BFP number plate is a sign of things to come.

Seren - congratulations on your BFP.

Pheobs, glad the scan went well.

Em, I bet you can't wait to find out the flavour of your jelly babies.

Lills, bet you are wishing away the days until your scan

Bexy, enjoy the wine

I was so busy on work today that I forgot to phone the clinic!


----------



## jk1

Seren - Thank you - no i've not had any help in that way, i think i asked once and they said no so i didn't bother again xxx


Sainy - mine are regular as clockwork unless i am down regging when they are usually about 4 days late - i have a 32 day cycle so thought i would have ovulated by now - i'm doing two sticks a day so can't have missed it can i? xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie for seren, my gp prescribed gestone but as others have said couldn't get it anywhere so I ended up back at crgw and paid privately for it in the end!  

Jo I'm about day 19-21 too it's always a surprise when it finally happens...hope it comes tomorrow for you xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - hey, aren't you supposed to be on the wine!

Lills - thanks, I know you're right. A sticky one will do me just fine. I'll let you know Sunday when EC will be

Seren - my GP won't even do a blood test for me. They are all different, mines rubbish I'm afraid. 

Siany - good to hear work distracted you today. You can always email Amanda, she's brill at responding

Jo - hope you get a line tomorrow


----------



## jk1

Morning all, 

Just a quick one, did ov test again, and line is darker this morning but not darker than the control line, was going to give up but now this line is there will go buy some more sticks today! 

Hope everone has a good weekend!

Jo x x x x


----------



## kara76

Get some smiley face ones too


----------



## Seren73

Thanks for all your replies.
Just getting CRGW to order for me...well the gestone equiv anyway.
FYI , but you prob know, got prognova and prednisolone from Asda pharm. Ordered then picked up next day.
Thoughts are with you all.


----------



## newbie131

Hi girls - I haven't been on here for ages and I haven't read back through all the posts yet, so sorry for the me post to start with.

I have a question for anyone that's used Cyclogest pessaries - apologies for the TMI. Did you get little white floating bits in your wee? I've noticed it in the loo - the best description I can give is like skin cells/dandruff floating on the top in the loo - and I had put it down to the wax from the pessaries getting into the loo, but it suddenly occurred to me yesterday it might be some sort of urinary tract infection. I've been putting all the aches and pains down to the result of the procedures and have only just thought of this. I will go to the doctors anyway, but I just wondered if this sounded familiar to anyone.

Thanks!


----------



## BexyPob

Hi newbie - yes the White floaty bits are the wax surround from the pessaries, when it melts it comes away and that's what it looks like in the loo.  How you doing, nearly otd? Xx 
Jo - sounds as though you're nearly there hon, the smiley face ones are brill, they always made me feel extra chuffed I'd found my surge, little things please little minds  xx


----------



## newbie131

Thanks Hyper!  

OTD is Monday, but we think we're going to do it tomorrow; don't want to rush it before work on a Monday morning, and it should be fairly clear tomorrow I think. (We'll retest Monday anyway with the clinic's test whatever the result.)

Sorry I haven't been on for so long - just felt the need to get away for a bit. Just read back everyone's posts. Sounds like Ravan's really been through the wars - Kara, please pass on my best wishes.  

Congratulations to Phoebs, Lills and Seren.


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed and   to you xxxxxx

Mrs t bone good luck for scan tomorrow and enjoy the intralipids  xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie - loads of luck for testing tomorrow. 

Bexy - how was the wine, hangover today?

Jo - I always used the smiley faces too. Have fun this weekend!!

Afm having a PJ day with DH today, catching up on tv and lazing around. A much needed rest after a few hectic weeks in work


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t loving the pj day. Dh and I were supposed to be moving out of the kitchen ready for new one in a week or so but got distracted by Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure, I still love that film! Wine drinking went well but cried all the way through Children in Need and woke up at 2am with a headache, sure drinking wasn't so painful 10 years ago! Dinner in the Bay tonight, yum! Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all - ooooo i didn't see the messages about the smiley face ones until i got home with the line ones!! hahaha - tested again this afternoon and line is darker again so thinking maybe it'll be tmrw - day 22!! i'm sure i used to ovulate earlier than that (when i did ovulate anyway!!)

Bexy - how exciting - a new kitchen!!!  I'd love a new kitchen - ours was new when we moved here but its not really to my taste, plus the dog chewed the ends off the two end cupboards when she was a puppy - not a good look!! hahaha xx

Mrs T - glad you have had a pj day - sounds like it has been made in work for you - have you got long booked off for tx? xx

Newbie - good luck for tomorrow huni!!! xxxx

Jo xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Siany

Newbie - Good luck for testing tomorrow. Hope you get your BFP.


----------



## sammy75

lots of luck for testing newbie    .


----------



## pheobs1

Lots of luck to newbie for testing x

Good luck Mrs T for today x

Love to raven xxx


----------



## newbie131

B


----------



## newbie131

F


----------



## newbie131

P!


----------



## newbie131




----------



## Becca1507

Newbie - Wooooooooooow wwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  COngratulations hun, am so very very pleased for you.  You must be absolutely thrilled.    

Mrs T good luck for today and for EC.  Definately agree, its quality not quantity that counts, all you need is one precious little embryo to snuggle in - am hoping and praying so hard that its your turn now.

Raven - oh bless you lovely, you've really been through it - love and huge hugs xxx 

JK - finally your surge has arrived .  Can I ask a really silly question , what happens now?  I'll be doing FET soon and to be honest I dont really know what happens with drugs etc, all I know is we're doing a medicated cycle.


Hi to Lills, em, phoebs, bexy, Kara, Em, Helen, seren, and everyone else.

Ladies - can I ask a question.  As you may remember I was waiting for my first AF after our negative results on 17th Sept (obviously bleed straight away when got BFN for a few days), I finally though it had come last week.  Sorry for being so graphic here but ...... well,  had the pre AF mucas like discharge for a few days and a bit of mild cramping, then last Saturday it went to the browny colour - the smallest amount in the world mind you, it didn't get any heavier at all in fact I was more than ok just using liners, after about 2 days I thought I better use a tampon as was getting cramps and didn't want to get caught out in work, then when i changed there was the tiniest red streak in the world, and since then absolutely nothing - its just dissapeared!!!!!  Almost like my AF started, then said, nope -= actually, dont want to!!!!!!!  Has anyone else had anything like this?  Its really strange cos usually i'm quite heavy

Well its a cuddly day with furbaby today, TV and lots of coffee and chocolate.

THinking of you all xxx


----------



## Emnige

Newbie,        ^Congrats^        Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Newbie that's wonderful news

Becca might be wise to do a hpt just incase u still have hcg is your system

Mrs t bone good luck with ur scan and intripids today


----------



## jk1

Newbie - whoop whoop - fab news huni!!! congratulations!! xxx

Becca - I am only testing because they suggested a non-medicated cycle next time as its the only thing we haven't tried.  Normally with a non-medicated you test and then when you get your surge they thaw the embies (i think).  As i don't always ovulate we wanted to test this month to see if i get a surge even though we are not having tx this month.  It appears that i haven't had one so we are going to have a medicated cycle again - i can't cope with the will i won't i feeling of that on top of the will i won't i get a BFP!!! hahaha  So with a medicated cycle I started down regging on day 21 as normal and once i'd had my AF I started estrogen tablets 3 times a day for the first week then 4 times a day from the second week onwards (whilst still injecting the suprecur).  I started my tablets on a monday and then the friday of the second week I had my scan and lining was 'perfect' so i did my trigger shot that night, then just carried on with the tablets and no suprecur - and that was it really - they thawed the monday after my scan and we had ET on the thursday at day 5 (ours were frozen on day 2) xxxx

I tested again this morning and line still there but not as dark as the control line still grrrrrr - I remember now why i hate ovulation sticks so much!! I am day 22 now so can't really see it getting darker, I will carry on testing for another day or so but then thats it - I will call Amanda and let her know we want to do a medicated cycle again this time.

Jo xxxx


----------



## newbie131

Thanks girls. I can actually say it now - I'm pregnant!


----------



## pheobs1

Oh wow newbie absolutely fantastic. So thrilled for you xxx


----------



## Seren73

Great news...I'm just a few days in front of you. xxx
What a lovely lot you are on here!


----------



## sammy75

newbie, congratulations on your bfp, so pleased for you and dp.

mrs t, hope scan goes well tomorow and your follies are ready for collection, i'm prayiong this is the one for you so lots of luck,

becca, i agree with kara and do a test just to be sure,

hi to everyone else today, thinking of you all and wishing for you all to get those bfp's.


----------



## Fairydust0790

Hi 

I hope you don't mind me tagging on to this thread but I am completely new to this and have just had my treatment planning with CRGW.  I am due to start my first injections in December.  If you have any advice it would be greatly appreciated and also how have you found the clinic for your treatment?


----------



## Emnige

Hi Farydust0790, welcome to the thread. What treatment are you having at CRGW (IUI/ICSI...etc)? I had ICSI with CRGW and cannot recommend tem enough. Everyone who works there is fantastic, very supportive and friendly. The facilities available are great. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie whoooo hooooo fantastic news, really really chuffed to bits for you xxxxxxx  
Jo bless you must be sooooooo frustrated by now, you're reminding me why I hate ovulation pee sticks so much too!   big hugs and sounds as though you've decided on the medicated, and I can see exactly why, think I'm a control freak too  xxxxxxx
Mrs t  whoo hoo for Tuesday, loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Fairy dust welcome, you'll find loads of support here so just ask away with any questions or worries you'll always find someone on here that's been though it before and can help.  Good luck with your treatment xxxx
Becca I agree with the ladies it would be worth trying a pee stick xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairydust0790

Thanks Emnige !!  I'm trying to get used to this site I need to add a few more details I guess.  My husband and I are going to be having ICSI at CRGW.  I felt at ease with Amanda straight away.  I'm nervous about what is ahead but excited our journey has started    How did you find the injections any tips I am completely frightened of needles but will just have to get on with it??  I will try and add some details about us on here when I figure it out x


----------



## sammy75

fairydust, i hate needles also but they were no where near as bad as i had imagined and i followed the advice of all the lovely ladies on here and didn't really suffer any side effects apart from extreme bloatedness which is unavoidable i suppose, good luck for your journey.


----------



## Emnige

Fairydust - Amanda is very approachable as is everyone at CRGW. I was nervous about the injections as well and I'll be honest my fiancee did all of mine for me as I was too scared to do it myself, but they were fine. They didn't hurt, in fact I couldn't feel anything. The first one was itchy afterwards but that was all. You'll be fine hun, just remember why you're doing it and keep telling yourself that it will be worth it in the end, positive thinking!   xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie - woo hoo woo hoo! I saw your wonderful news earlier but couldn't get to post on my phone. I'm so thrilled for you xxx

Bexy - thanks for your lovely messages today. You must stop being so nice to me because you have a habit of giving me leaky eyes! 

Kara - thanks for the good luck message too. I hear the phone go just as dildocam went in, lol! 

Jo - Grr indeed! You must be fed up of doing those sticks by now

Fairy dust - welcome. FF is a godsend, it's amazing how quickly you get used to injecting and you've always got someone on hand here to reassure or answer any questions

Becca - I agree, I would do a test too

Afm second intralipids went fine, Amanda looked after me today. Scan is still showing about 8 (magic 8!) so EC is Tuesday. Can't wait to be honest, surprisingly uncomfortable considering there's not a lot going on in there and very, very grumpy. Feeling like this had better be my time because I don't know if I can keep doing this. Maybe I'm getting too old! Could easily scream or cry at the mo, probably overtired because I've been working too hard. Got leave for EC and ET and will work from home for a couple of days this week too. Right, gonna try and rest up after a busy day Xmas shopping and put my positive head on. Thanks for all your good wishes xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - meant to ask any further news on the lovely Ravan xxx


----------



## Siany

Newbie - Congratulations on your BFP  

Mrs T - hope you have managed to get some rest after your busy day.  So glad the magic 8 are looking good.  Not long now x

Jo -   you must be soooo fed up of the sticks!  Mmm, seems like there are quite a few control freaks on here (me included!)  

Becca - how are things in work for you?

Ravan - how are you?   

Welcome Fairydust.   I have also found the clinic great. 

Hi Kara, Em, Lills, Sammy, Bexy, Seren, Newbee and anyone else I've missed.  Hope you have had a good weekend.

AFM - spoke to Amanda yesterday and am going for a scan on Tuesday to see 'what's occurring'.  



.


----------



## Becca1507

Just wanted to pop in and say welcome to Fairydust (sorry girls am in work now).  I was scared of the needles too hun and its alien to be injecting yourself.  Ask your doctor for a prescription for EMLA cream - its local anaesthetic cream and if you leave it on covered for about 15 mins you dont feel a thing.  You can get it over the counter but chepaer if you get a prescription - make sure you ask for the big tubes though 

Good luck.

WIll check back later ladies and post more - by the way thanks for the advice, did a test and was as I suspected BFN - bloomin hormones!!! xxxx


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie to wish Mrs T all the very best for tomorrow.  I truly hope this is your time hun, good luck xx


----------



## Ravan

Just a quicky from me ..........

newbie  congratulations!!! Brilliant news  look after yourself.

Mrs T looks like i'm back just in time! Good luck tomorrow,will be thinking of you.

I'm home and resting,thankyou all for asking after me.
wont go into details,as we all know about ectopics,but will say im fine and dandy.  
Have to go back for a scan in 3 months as I may have a cyst on my ovary.
Then we'll decide if we will use frozen or not.

Hope everyone is well,think I'll have to read back a bit and catch up


----------



## Emnige

Hi Ladies,

Raven - So nice to hear from you, i'm glad you are ok  
Mrs T - Hope you are ok x

Hi to everyone else, just a very quick update from me, not long got back from hospital. The scan went well, everything is ok with both babies.........we are having......two   beautiful  little  girls


----------



## pheobs1

Raven so lovely go hear from you. Glad you are doing ok. You've been do brave and a trooper xxx

Fab news Emnige xxx


----------



## jk1

Ravan - glad you are home and resting - sending you loads of hugs xxxx

Em - whooooohooooo!! fab news on the girlies!!! xxx

Hope everyone has had an ok Monday - i got a darker line on my ov sticks y/day afternoon but still not as dark as the control line - and did them again this morning and just now and line is getting really faint again so think yesterday was it - if i did ovulate its awful late in my cylce - day 22 - who would have thought!! hahaha

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Ravan sexy bum good to talk to you earlier

Jk wow that is really late, will be interesting to see when your af arrives as if u have a 28day cycle there is no way your cycle is long enough to substain pregnancy

Mrs t bone big day tomorrow, hope it goes well and will be able to tell you my dream day after tomorrow well I might lol


----------



## jk1

Kara - my cycle is normally 32 days - is that really bad? xx


----------



## kara76

I would say u could do with a few more days at the end of the cycle hormone wise as ovulation sud occur 14days proir to a period. I would deffo opt for a medicated cycle hun, so much easier with timing etc too


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t bone - massive good luck to you and the magic 8 tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you chick.  What time are you in? Enjoy the sleep  big hugs and   loads of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx

Ravan - so good to hear from you, sounds as though as always you're coping so brilliantly. Hope you are managing to relax.  Big hugs xxxxxxx

Em - chuffed for you, you predicted two girls, how did you know?  

Jo - you're even longer than me, sounds as tho medicated is the right way to go and it's been a useful exercise for you hon  

Siany - hope all goes well tomorrow 

Kara, Phoebe, becca, fairy and everyone I've missed big hugs hope you had a good Monday xxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Kara and Bexy - i think you are both right - i can't be doing with this waiting around for something to happen - control freak alert!!! hahaha - i will call amanda tomorrow.

Kara - do you think that could be one of my problems then - i guess it doesn't make a difference in ivf as they give you the trigger don't they but just thinking about ttc naturally - maybe that is one of the problems?

xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi jo my control freak partner...I was told by a consultant a while ago that won't have helped us ( think we have other probs too, like immunes) I'm about a 32-34 day cycle and ovulate any day from 17 to 22 xxxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya hyper how ya doing

Jk it cud be. There is a name for it luthal phrase defect or something. 10days post ovulation is just within reason but even detecting the surge means your 36 to 48hrs from ovulation. With ivf it wouldn't matter at all


----------



## BexyPob

I'm good thanks kara, really busy which helps so much.  Roll on feb for the next go! How you doing, how is Tyler, she hasn't been well has she? Xxxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - i think us control freaks are in good company on here - there are a few of us by the sounds of it!!! hahaha


Do you know - after all the tests and tx we've had it never entered my head that could be one of our problems (one of many!!),  i always thought it was more because i don't always ovulate - i wonder if the bloods we had at the beginning which showed i don't always ovulate were wrong and really its just that it is really late in my cycle - i've always thought it strange because my cycle is so regular - as in to the day......interesting!! xxxx


Kara - i am on my way to google now!! hahaha (or joogle as my friends have re-named it!! hahaha) xxx


Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

I just googled for correct spelling 

Luteal Phase Defect

Hyper feb isn't too far away but far enough I know


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - so good to hear from you, you amaze me with how positive you are given everything you've been through. Hope you are looking after yourself

Siany - hope scan goes ok tomorrow.

Kara - certainly is a big day tomorrow, as you know I'm desperate to find out about the dream, lol

Jo - how did your joogling go,lol

Emnige - wonderful news, I know you're chuffed 

Bexy - EC is 10 and I'm doe looking forward to the sleep! Oh and I'm a total control freak too as you know

Thanks everyone for your best wishes, can't get a signal in the clinic on my phone but will let you know when I can x


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - another control freak!! hahaha - good luck for tomorrow!! joogling identified that it could well be an issue for us - esp as i have regular cycles - all those years/tests and i never knew - thank you Kara - what would we do without you!!!!

xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Jo hope you find some answers xxx

Mrs at just popped on to wish you masses of luck and love for tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Siany

Just a quickie as battling on phone.

Ravan, good to hear from you. Hope you are getting plenty of rest.

Mrs T, good luck for tomorrow. 

Em, lovely news.


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, lots of luck for ec tomorow.


----------



## lillsbills

Just a quickie to wish Mrs T all the best for EC this morning, will be thinking of you 
Ravan - its great to have you back, your an inspiration lady  

Everyone else - Hi, hope your all well and getting on with your christmas shopping, can't do to be stressed now..lol!


----------



## jk1

Good luck for today mrs t!!!! X x x x x x x


----------



## Emnige

Good luck today Mrs T xxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck today mrs t


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone, bone bone bone bone is da girl. I'm not gona spill the beans but she has done good!!


----------



## Helen85

Loads of luck mrs t , I bet you have done brilliant  xxx


----------



## BexyPob

She is da girl, she has done amazingly  This is your cycle missus   Kara was this what your dream was about?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, sorry to keep you waiting - fell asleep as soon as I got in before I had chance to post. I think I slept right through today, I'm sure I was snoring at one point! Best sleep I've had in ages. 

Well despite a few disappointing scans da girl did good - 18 eggs, 2 immature so 16 injected and doing their stuff in the lab right now! Lyndon said afterwards it was the longest EC he's ever done - I love to be the best at something, lol. Took about 80 minutes and Karen said he had about 40 tubes to check. Not sure where I was hiding all those eggies but explains why I was feeling so uncomfortable. So everything crossed for fert call tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your messages and PM's xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Yo go girl! Excellent job Mrs T. Here's to them getting jiggy with it tonight.
So very pleased for you xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo, Mrs. T way to go girl, you did better than good! Oo been itching to.find out how you've done all day. Oh I am thrilled for you. Lots of fluids and protein now. Here's to lots of lab action. Yeeha!


----------



## Swans72

Way to go Mrs T aren't you the clever one   good luck for the call tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

Hehehehehehe bet no one expected that mrs t bone cause I certainly didn't


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No, don't expect anyone did - tell everyone your reaction Kara... Lol


----------



## jk1

Wow wee Mrs T!!! thats brilliant - fingers crossed the the call tomorrow and make sure you are resting up and being pampered now!!! xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Well done Mrs T, all the best for the call tomorrow xxx


----------



## Emnige

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2064757/Couple-devastated-blundering-experts-destroy-IVF-eggs-day-donated.html


----------



## Helen85

Oh mrs t  welldone you!!! Really awesome numbers bet u were shocked . Good luck for your call in the morning . I'll keep a eye out for a update from u  
Everything just sounds like it's going perfect this is sooooo ur time missis I can feel it ,

Hope ur not to sore  xxxx


----------



## les0090

That's fabulous news Mrs T. Congratulations. XX


----------



## Flash123

Woooooooo hooooooo!!!! Well done mrs t, you clever little chicken laying all those eggs. Here's hoping for a 'whole Lorra luuuurving in that lab tonight!!! ( needs to be said in true Barry White voice to get the true effect lol ) 

Enjoy a well earned rest 

Liz xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Forgot to say I have had to change my name. Bit of an issue with privacy and one of my parents (not my parents -  one in the school I work !!!) but tis still me

Liz xx


----------



## Siany

What a result Mrs T!  Good luck for the call in the morning. X


----------



## sammy75

Well done mrs t and praying u get lots of lovely embies tomorow.


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t you know how absolutely chuffed I am for you hon...still running around the room in excitement  Liz I have a fabulous image in my mind of Lyndon singing Barry White to mrs t's embies...tee hee !!!!!!! You know I'll be sending   for an amazing phone call in the morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie131

Gosh Mrs T, how'd you hide all those from the scanner?! 

Jo, interesting to find new info. 

Afm - just been surfing Amazon to see what pregnancy book to buy and I can't quite bring myself to do it yet. Still feels like it's happening to someone else not me! I might dip my toe into the BFP thread though...


----------



## jk1

Morning mrs t, good luck for today's call! I will be at work but I will be checking the thread on my phone!! X x x x


----------



## Ravan

well done mrs T. Thats bloody fantastic! good luck with the call today.Are you going to blast?  
Definately your turn


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Ladies,


First of all, a very well done on the BFP's and the EC's on this thread!!!!!!!!   . I went to the CRGW open evening last night and i have to say WOW!!!!!! DH and i was very impressed, its clean,professional,organised and staff were FAB, the lab was most impressive with all the technology they have. We will deffinetely be transferring from ivf wales to CRGW, we are going to get christmas outta the way now then start our journey again, im so excited!!!!!! Plus im not the wolrds best driver and found it quite easy to get to from where we live . Thanks for all your advice on here everyone i appriciate it lots   


Speak soon


Tanya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Tanya, just wanted to wish you all the best for when you start your treatment xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick me post - Lyndon just called. We're thrilled to have 10 embryos so far. Will get another update tomorrow and take it from there.. Thanks for all your messages x


----------



## Ravan

fantastic you must be over the moon,great number


----------



## Helen85

That's great mrs t   hope ur feelin ok and resting up . I'm sure dh is doing a good job of looking after u  xx

Hi raven hope u are feeling alot better xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Great Mrs Txxx


----------



## Emnige

Well done Mrs T you must be pleased xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Control freaks R US girls  - i'm with you on that too 

Sorry to be so brief, home internet is down so posting quickly at work before a meeting.

Just wanted to say good luck to Tanya for pending treatment - CRGW is so good, the staff are lovely.

Mrs T - A - M - A - Z - I - N -G.  What fantastic news for you..................... this is your cycle 

Love to everyone else

ps. Hug Raven xxxxx


----------



## Swans72

Excellent news Mrs T - will keep an eye out for your updates x


----------



## Seren73

Not been on here for a bit...still in a bit of shock at BFP last week.
Just waiting for scan on 1st Dec now. 

Great news of the BFP's and EC Ladies......my thoughts are with you all!!! 

x


----------



## sammy75

fantastic news mrs t, well done.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone as you know I'm so chuffed for you

Seren congratulations, must have missed you bfp post!

Tanya glad you liked the clinic and the staff, they certainly do care


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T 'I'm smuggling an extra 10 eggs in here' bone - you know I'm over the moon for you and I think nearly as nervous this morning as I am for my own phone call! Hope Lyndon is serenading them tonight for you and you get another fabulous call in the morning, don't make me wait    loads of love xxx

Tanya - the clinic is great isn't it, knew you'd be impressed. Good luck for your treatment in the new year


----------



## SoneaSze

MRS T 18 eggs, 16 injected, 10 fertilised!!! Personal record? Nearly spilled my cuppa.
I am very happily shocked at the news. Congratulations and good luck with ET and the 2 WW.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies, your support is amazing and really helps with the PMA.

Bexy - your post made me laugh out loud, I dunno how I managed that either! I couldn't understand why I was feeling so uncomfy from 8-10 follies but now I know why. Bless you for being so nervous, don't worry you know I'll let you know as soon as I know. 

Kara - I know you are as chuffed as me, still giggling at your text yesterday when I told you the news

Sonea - you're not on your own being so shocked. DHEA does wonderful things for me. Not a personal record - I got 15 embryos from 17 eggs last time but I feel happier knowing I've got my immunes in check this time. 

Sammy - lovely news today 

Liz - was wondering who you were when I saw your first post. Thought you were being a bit familiar for a stranger, lol

Ravan - hope you are ok Hun, over the moon is exactly how I feel

Had quite a busy day working from home, was hoping for a rest but never mind - makes the time pass more quickly. Still pretty sore but don't care, it's worth it. So chuffed with my 10 embryos and grateful for getting through each step of the journey


----------



## Becca1507

Morning all

Apologies Serene I must have missed your post to - congratulations to yooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

Mrs T - good luck for your call today 

Hi to everyone else - Soneaze, hyper, Kara, Em, Helen, lills, Sammy, Swans, Phoebs, dwgri

Raven how are you feeling hun.

Afm - off to have my follow up smear and colposcopy today, just hope I get the all clear and no more nasty cervical cells................  need that to start prep for FET.

Hope you all have a lovely day 

Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Becca hope today goes well. I had cells removed back in 2009 and have been all clear since

Mrs t bone, eggs and bone hope lyndon calls early


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Only just had my call, it's been a very long morning! All 10 still doing fine so going for a split day 3 & day 5 transfer to cover all bases. Although I've got to blast before we were thinking day 3 would be better so this way we get best of both worlds. 

Hope everyone else is good and had a less stressful morning than me, lol


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Great news xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Way to go Mrs T, so pleased for you. Will continue to keep all extremities crossed! Xxx


----------



## Seren73

Looking good Mrs T!!

The lady who was in for ET the same time as me had the 3/5 split and has had a BFP.
Cover the bases!! Good luck x


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - yay to all 10 doing well!! xxxx


----------



## Ravan

mrs T....... thats fantastic! 3/5 sounds good too  

evening all


----------



## Ravan

new list needed I think


----------



## Ravan

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov

JK1..................FET Jan

   

Mrs T (bone)........................OTD ......






I know I've got ahead of myself there Mrs T,but I cant wait to see your name in the 2ww  
Who's names are missing?


----------



## kara76

Quickie ladies

Mrs t bone woo hoo. Lyndon singing barry white must bring the jiggy in the lab lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - hope today went well, was thinking of you

Kara - when are you smacking Lyndon's bum for keeping me waiting so long, lol

Bexy - bet you were stressing in your meeting waiting to hear my news

Ravan - naughty girl getting ahead of things, but I like it! 

Seren - that's interesting, I don't know anyone who has had a split ET, I just like to be different lol

Thanks everyone else, you lot are amazing. I've got Acu before and after ET tomorrow too. Theyre gonna be sick of seeing me there!


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t good luck for et tomorow and does the 3/5 split mean 3dt tomorow and then 5dt in 2 days time coz I havnt heard of it before but sounds good.


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t the smuggler - you know how chuffed I am for you.  I kept getting funny looks in my meeting coz I was bending down to check my bag for news messages every 10 mins, naughty Lyndon! Love the idea of a split, really keeps all bases covered.  Good luck tomorrow hon and enjoy the acu 

Becca hope all went well today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - yep, that's it. Always like to be special !

Bexy - oops, I was the same when you were waiting for your bloods & the rest of my team wondered what was distracting me so much! If only they knew eh.

By the way, all this talk of T Bones thanks to Kara - I just had to have steak for dinner ;-)


----------



## pheobs1

Wishing Mrs T (bone) Los of luck for today, part 1 xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone loads of luck today. Hope those embryos are doing good


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T, good luck today xxx


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t loads of luck for today , how fab they are doing a day 3 and a day 5 transfer on u . They really are amazing and really want everyone's treatments to work so badly they are wonderful people , ( had a little cry thinking about it if I'm honest think it's the hormones but still think they are bloody fab!!!) xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Good look for et 1 today mrs T - hope you enjoyed your steak.  I know what Helen means they are amazing aren't they xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all, thanks for your messages and PM's as usual. 

What a beautiful day to get PUPO (Part 1)! I'm quite nervous/excited to be honest - DH said I shouldn't be as I'm an 'old pro' at it by now, charming as ever, lol. Bit scary knowing this is my best chance I guess. 

Helen - so glad your appt went well yesterday, sorry I made you cry. Yes, they really do care - Amanda said a while ago it is her mission to get me pregnant bless her.


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Mrs T,looking forward to hearing your part 1 is snuggling in


----------



## les0090

Good luck for today Mrs T. XX


----------



## Siany

I'm a bit late but good luck Mrs T for part 1. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, just got home and lying on my sofa now. Part 1 complete - one 7 cell embryo on board. They were running quite late for a change but I was last one in so nice and relaxed (apart from a very full bladder!). 

Had my first womb relaxant with the shakes to follow. Umesh did the transfer and Helen was our embryologist for today (though I did see the lovely Lyndon through the lab window). DH was supposed to be taking a pic but missed the embryo on the screen, honestly I can't trust him with anything! Had my acu before and after too so all done til Sunday now. We both feel as excited as the first time, probably because we know we've got better chances with my immunes in check. Yay, I'm pupo (part 1) x


----------



## pheobs1

Yeahy Mrs T. Rest up for part two, and keeping everything crossed for double trouble too! Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T Congrats on being PUPO part 1 x


----------



## kara76

Yay mrs t bone is pupo with round 1. So did you look? You know what I mean lol bet u did


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ha ha, tried but couldn't see, lol x


----------



## Helen85

well done mrs t  good luck for sunday lovely lady xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t yeay round 1 pupo complete  . Now you two when you say ' did you look?' think you may be talking about part 2 lovely embies, or were you talking about Lyndon? Yes I know mind in the gutter! Stay horizontally relaxed miss us xxxxxx


----------



## Seren73

Glad its went well Mrs T . Good luck for round 2!!

Anyone who is on Gestone...got today from Asda @ Coryton . Ordered Wed and picked up today.
I know a lot of places can't get it at the mo so hope this helps.


----------



## Swans72

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs T all the best for Sunday now x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh just had the worst news, my BIL's skank of a gf who has been on the booze constantly has just announced she is 10 weeks pg. I'm lying her with my precious embie on board thinking if this is not my time I'll never cope with this one. Sorry for the me post, just completely knocked me off my cloud :-(


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Mrs T am still here reading although nothing much to post until my op. i know how u feel so many pregnancies around me lately and some under not ideal circumstances xx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - congratulations on being PUPO part 1.  So sorry that you have had such hard news at this time.  Life is so unfair.  Look after yourself and your precious little embie.  Keep positive.  This will be your time.  xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone you know my thoughts on the ****ty news you got. Here's another hug


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, congrats on being pupo part 1, and sorry to hear about sil, and as for the pic, hubby took one when we had treatment at ivf wales and followed with bfn and when we had transfer at crgw i asked him to take a pic and for some reason he said no i think it's a bad omen and don't worry coz you will get to see it when you have your scan pma, and it got me my bfp so    that you will also get to see your little embie at your 7 wk scan, so pma coming your way.   this works for you as you know we all want this so much for you.

hi everyone else and hope your cycles are going ok and good luck to all of you.


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

How is everyone doing / feeling?  Have been thinking about you all.

Now Mrs T - you get right back up on your cloud lovely, it will be hard if things dont work for you, but we're all so confident they will - its going to be your time we're positive.  This is YOUR 2 weeks hun with your lovely embies nestling in and turning into your dreams - just try to focus on that sweetie and if for some reason it doesn't work, I know it will hurt like hell, but thats then time to deal with it.  Until then just enjoy the thought that you are PUPO .     (good luck for part 2 by the way ).

HOw is everyone else getting on?  Raven how are you feeling hun 

AFM - just wanted to say thank you for the good luck messages the other day.  I made a complete fool of myself at the Gynae clinic.  When I arrived I felt absolutely fine, sat down in the empty waiting room and picked up a magazine.  Looked up about 10 mins later and all of a sudden I was completely surrounded by pregnant women (must have been scan day), and I just broke down,  I couldn't hold the tears back.  A few people asked if I was ok and in the end I went to see the receptionist and asked if I there was somewhere else I could wait. I was so embarrassed girls, I couldn't help myself though, I was focussed on getting my smear and colposcopy out of the way I hadn't even thought about the pregnancies I may see!

Anyway,  consultant said it all looks ok now thank goodness.  Kara, can I ask something personal, when you had your first smear after having the nasties removed, was it really painful?  I nearly hit the roof and have never done that before!

Girls - you are all gems, and at some time or another I am sure our chances will come around.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Becca my repeat smears etc having had a lletz myself have been painful since op. I also have to have sedation for ET too as its painful. My gynae said its because after a lletz you can be left with thin scar tissue making u sensitive  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning ladies, 

Becca - you poor thing, sometimes it hits us when we least expect it but its good to let it out - although I'm sure you didn't feel that way in public. Big hugs lovely xxx Glad it all looks ok though, that's great news. And thanks for such kind words

Bexy - thanks for your messages last night. Nope, me & Kara weren't talking about the embies, we all think alike!

Kara - you really are wise beyond your years huni. I'm sure I'd be a complete mess without you at times like last night. Hope the kitchen goes well today 

Ravan - how are you ? 

Dizzy - good to hear from you, you know where we are

Hope everyone else is good and has a nice weekend

Well after feeling like life is horribly unfair I had a good cry last night and felt a bit better. Just awful timing because weve got a big family meal on OTD so scared about coping. I still feel angry but I'm not gonna let it spoil my time.. 

Was hoping for a nice lie in today but no chance, not easy with the steroids and the shakes after the womb relaxant I guess. DH is working today so me & embie are having a quiet day at home ready for another big day tomorrow xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T, I just want to echo what becca said. Pop back up on your cloud today please, that's an order! Life really is sucky at times and so unfair, but this is your time. Stay on your cloud ready for part two tomorrow xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Becca justwanted to send you big hugs. It must have been really traumatic for you. Sending some more hugs your way xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t - another big hug for you lovely girl, and as the girls say make sure you stay on the pma cloud, it's where you belong  and just to make you giggle I have an image now of you flat on your back, legs akimbo in et trying to cop a look at lovely Lyndon in his scrubs, phwoar!!! And to top it all you get another chance to gawp tomorrow you lucky girl. Kara you're a bad influence on us all Mrs t was so innocent before FF   good luck mrs t you know I'll be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Becca - hon I am so sorry to hear what you went through. I went to dr's after a bfn once on maternity day and burst into hysterical tears inside the room, couldn't speak I was in such a state.  Dr went mad with receptionist who knew why I was there.  I completely relate xx

Loads of love everyone hope you're having a good weekend.  Ps. Seren excellent news on the gestone v. helpful as it's like rocking horse dooodoo's to get hold of   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Just wanted to wish mrs t good luck for part 2 tomorrow  
And I feel for u with your current suituation with bil girlfriend , life is always easy for the people that don't deserve it Hun !!! Life is so cruel.
This time tho missis it'll be u with the big surprise to tell Your family of your bfp  pma all the way as the other ladies have alreAdy said , you have had a prefect cycle and u have done everything u possibly can to make it successful which I'm sure it will do  sending u and dh loads of luck and hugs xxxx


----------



## Siany

Good luck for part 2 tomorrow Mrs T x

Becca, I can totally sympathise.  We went to a m/c clinic after our two m/cs, and were surrounded by posters about breastfeeding and pregnant couples waiting for their scans.  I just about held it together in the waiting room but once we were in with the doctor it was another matter!

I went to clininc on Tuesday and had a scan.  My cycle is finally getting back on track since I stopped the meds (Amanda says AF should make an appearance in about two weeks).  So it is probably looking for February for us now aswell.

Ravan, how are you doing?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. xx


----------



## pheobs1

Siany glad things are headed in the right direction, feb will be ere before you know it xxx

Mrs T lots of luck for tomorrow, you know I'm right behind you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Siany - glad to hear things are getting back on track - its going to be very busy here in Feb. 

Bexy - it's definately all Kara's fault, lol

Phoebs - thanks for your telling off and your lovely PM's

Helen - oh I hope so, thanks

Fingers crossed for a smooth Part 2!


----------



## kara76

Hey who's blaming me for the smut, I blame ravan hehe

Mrs t bone loads and loads of luck with round too and hope fred is being kept warm on board the mother ship. Txt me once pupo again lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, of course I will text you as soon as there's news. DH has been asking after Fred all day too !


----------



## Ravan

morning all.  

Good luck with part 2 today Mrs T.

Dont listen to Kara,Im an angel....and dont do smut   ........well not on a sunday  

Becca and sainy     unfortunately pregnant woman and them posters are everywhere, but I'm sure its just a sign that it will be you soon  

Looks like Feb will definately be busy here  

JK1 are you still testing ov or going medicated?

Im so out of touch with whats going on at the moment,must make more of an effort to get on here.

We have sat down and spoke about our 4 frosties,I left the decision for Andy to decide because after the ectopic he said Never again!
He's had time to think,and we both agree we cant leave them to perish.So, I have to wait till I've had my scan for the cyst,then we will go with the a/f after that......could  be march..ish.
Really scared of another ectopic but hopeful that it wont happen again.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - that's great news that you will be going again, really put a smile on my face this morning. And of course I believe you are an angel..


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone, ding ding round 2. Good luck

Ravan whatever u decide I will support you. Closer monitoring will insured you not left in a dangerous position again


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T ...do i detect a hint of sarcasm in your post   

Kara ...close monitoring will be a must....and an early scan


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t good luck today for part 2. fred will have some company now.

raven good to hear you are going to try again. have been thinking of you hope you are recovering well.


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie to wish Mrs T good luck today xxx


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, good luck today.
Hi everyone else today.


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t loads of luck to u and dh for part 2  

Raven - nice to hear you are on the mend and planning your next step in your treatment . Xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Ladies


I wanted to ask a question regarding price at CRGW, i know everyones case/fertility treatment is different but was just woundering a rough price it costs for the ivf,drugs,tests and other bits, silly question i know but just rough price what it starts from. 


Thank you Ladies  


Love Tanya xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Tanya, our drugs in total cost around £300 but it does depend on a lot of things, age, doseage etc. I was on a low dose so it didn't cost me alot but I know others who have paid double that, it really does depend. I can't say how much tests etc cost as we only had a few done. Hope this helps x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Tanya, we didn't have any tests, but our drugs for ivf cost around £600-700 from what I remember. I was on long protocol and started suprecur aug 30th, I was on 300 menopur for two weeks and had EC beginning of Oct. Hope tha helps xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t   soooooooo chuffed, let the 2ww madness commence ! Xxxxxxx

Ravan you are amazing, but a poor fibber I know your halo slips sometimes   you are so brave to go ahead in feb but it'll be worth it with good monitoring hon xxxxxxx

Tanya the crgw website has lots of he prices on, but em's right the drugs are different for each person I'm no spring chicken and need lots of stimms and supporting drugs and they cost over £1000 eeeek!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Afternoon ladies, 

Tanya - the full costs on the website give a good indication but of course the drugs will depend on your circumstances

Ravan - me, sarcastic? Never, lol

Well I'm home back lying on the sofa and 'Fred' has been joined by 'Pinky and Perky'. We are definately back on cloud 9. Pinky is a grade 4AB and Perky is a 3AA & Perky also had AH to cover all the bases. We have never got further than an early blast before so I know this is the best chance we've ever had. I got really emotional lying in theatre when Amanda left us for a bit, it's just so precious to have hope again after everything we've been through. So praying they snuggle in tight and await the madness of the 2ww. We have 2 others still doing well although a bit further behind - never had frosties and not expecting this time to be any different, and am really ok with that.

Oh by the way Kara named our embies and the names have stuck. I've never named them before

So thanks for all your wonderful messages. Thank goodness I'm back in work tomorrow because I think this could be a long 2 weeks!! xxx


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Glad today went well for you and I hope Fred, Pinky & Perky are all snuggling in nicely for you. When is your OTD? xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone u already know I'm over the moon for you. Fred, pinky and perky are on board the mothership your pupo woo hoo

Tanya I think a figure of 5k is a good guide to incude drugs and intial tests, could be more if drug dose is very high. U can ask your gp to help with the intial tests and even worth asking if they would prescribe the meds. Some will, most won't but its worth a go for sure


----------



## sammy75

Congrats mrs t, and you know that we are all sending you so much positivty that your little embies are there to stay for the next 9 mths.


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t YOU DONE GOOD girly  really good grade too u and dh must being over the moon  got everything crossed for u Hun xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

wow 3 on board that is fantastic news mrs t. well done. i hope fred, pinky and perky are settling in well. this cycle for me was the only time i have named mine. so hope its a good omen for you. 
sending you some


----------



## pheobs1

Yeahy! So pleased for you Mrs T sending lots of sticky positive vibes your way! Xxx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - congrats on being PUPO part 2.  I hope all your embies are snuggling in.  It does seem that they have got everything covered for you with this cycle.  

Ravan - you really are amazing and so brave.  I'm glad you are having another go and am sure that everyone will keep a really close eye on you so that you are not put in danger again.  xx

Tanya - Amanda suggested that we had our tests done through the NHS before we started treatment, so it may be worth seeing your GP to see if they'll do them for you.  We had hepatitis B and C, HIV, rubella, FSH and LH, and semen analysis.


----------



## Helen85

Hi Tanya welcome to the thread , I would second what the ladies have said I had all my bloods done with the gp. Ends up saving u a good bit of money. To be honest I was encouraged by the clinic too, saved us as much as possible . They are lovely just not about getting as much money out of u as possible which I think is nice good luck with ur treatment .

My treatment cost was about the same as emnige but i think we were on a really low dose of drugs xx


----------



## Emnige

Tanya, I just wanted to add that not all GPs will do blood tests etc for you. Mine & DPs refused because they said if any of them came back positive (HIV etc) they didn't have the counselling & support etc to deal with this. We paid £200 at CRGW x


----------



## Tan1982

Thank you so much everyone for your answers!!!! I had about 4K in mind but as you all said each case is different, i hope to  start tx in jan/feb 2012 and im sure the staff there will give me a break down of the cost etc. I better start saving then lol. I will ask my doctors about the tests its worth a phonecall to see what they will say. I also asked Amanda when we was there for the open evening last week should i get all my notes from ivf wales which would cost £50 but she said not to bother as all my last tests were done in 2007 and they would need to do them again anyway, has anyone bothered to get their old notes or not?




Thanks everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Tanya - I made the mistake of requesting my 'notes' from IVF Wales which you have to pay for. You can get your test results for free. You won't need your notes just test results xxx


----------



## kara76

Tanya 4k might well be enough. I did get my notes twice infact purely cause I wanted to see things in black and white and it was the only proof I had that I had ever been pg well before my last cycle anyway, I also requested them for information that I needed. If they aren't needed save your pennies as it would probably pay for a blood test or 2.


----------



## Helen85

I think all in all my whole tx including drugs was about 3600 or there abOuts , so I really think it does vary . I know some of the ladies on here have had to pay alot more than that xx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T yay welldone on having them back where they belong   did you have 2 day 3's and a blast or 1 day 3 and 2 blasts? Either way I think this is your time   

Hyper thankyou in believing I have a halo   although Kara and my hubby Andy would say its more like an ankle bracelet   (I know the truth lol)

Hope everyone is well today.

Tanya welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Becca1507

HI ladies

first of all .................. thank you soooooooooooo soooooooooooooooo much for all of your support.  Its not an easy situation for any of us going through this journey is it, its just so nice though that we are all there to support each other.

Mrs T        one each for Pinky Perky and Fred, and     3 more for you cos you're special and deserve to have your time now.  Have a good feeling for you 

Raven - how are you feeling hun?  Would it be an option to have your tubes clipped?  I know it means more surgery, but CRGW wouldn't accept me until i'd had mine done becuase they were blocked anyway so I had increased risk of eptopic.

Siany -    .  Lets hope February is our time hun

Hi and   to everyone else (am in a huggy mood )

AFM - am STILL waiting for AF to arrive.  its been nearly 3 months now and nothing!  Problem is until it comes as you know we can't start planning again.  Frustratin!!!!

Hope you all have a good day

love and ....... yes, more


----------



## Ravan

Becca this was my 2nd ectopic.Both tubes are now removed so i'm hoping no more,but it can still happen.
Hope your a/f starts soon so you can plan ahead. The clinic or your g.p may be able to give you something to start,i think?!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - pmsl at the ankle bracelet. I had one 3 day and 2 5 day blasts. 

Becca - it's definately worth looking into taking something to bring on AF - I think some ladies take norethisterone. As for supporting you, that's exactly what we are all here for. Thanks for the hugs btw

Afm more good news today, I can hardly believe it. Against the odds we have one expanded blast suitable for freezing so they've also frozen another 2 that were a bit behind, just in case. Never thought in a million years we would get a frostie! Lyndon spoke to DH because I was in a meeting in work, gutted to have missed the call but sooooo ecstatic to have a frostie, yay yay yay ! 

OTD is 10th Dec by the way, had an extra shot of pregnyl yesterday so can't be tempted to test early either


----------



## Seren73

Tanya - we had tests done at Royal Infirmary clinic for free. Just go and make appointment and explain and they will do tests there. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - that is fantastic news!  3 embies on board and 3 snow babies too.  

Becca - Hope AF shows up soon.  It is so frustrating not being able to put a plan in place.  Amanda scanned me last week as AF hasn't put in an appearance since I stopped stimming in the middle of October.  She thinks things are getting back on track, but has given me Norethisterone which I can take if AF doesn't show up in the next week or so.   to you too.


----------



## kara76

Ravan halo on ankle is maybe a little high pmsl

Mrs t bone. I am so so so over the moon for u, this is just brilliant and thank u for texting me, made me smile that's for sure


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T I am absolutely over the flipping moon for you! How fabulous, I just know your little embies are snuggled in nice and tight xxx

Becca I had the stuff Mrs T mentioned from Amanda to bring AF on xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone - can I join you?
I know several of you from the IVFwales thread (where I did my x3 IUI & x2IVF cycles over the last 18mths). Lovely to see so many of you with BFPs (&x3PUPO Mrs T!!!)! 
DH & I are now pursuing DEIVF. It's taken me a while to get my head around and am now finally getting around to choosing a clinic and I think CRGW is the winner! So like you Tanya7 I'm transferring over, booked in for the open eve on 14th dec and hoping to start Tx in the new year (.._and I recently got my notes from IVFWales - they don't say anymore than I already knew and had documented for myself. I think as your tx was in 07 it might not be worth the £50!)_ 
I've had a good read back on this thread but can only see Les0090 who is DE IVF. Is anyone else? I would really like to know your DE experiences / waiting times / costs and why in the end you chose CRGW.
Glad I've found you all!
Daizymay


----------



## Ravan

welcome Daisy   cant help you with your questions but im sure one of the other girls may help.

Kara  how about a toe ring?  

Mrs T fantastic news on the frozen     

evening all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daizymay - Welcome. Redkay was also about to embark on DE but haven't heard from her for a while, think she was planning on cycling in the New Year.

Kara - making you smile makes a nice change, couldn't wait to share good news with you


Thanks everyone else, love the bananas Ravan!


----------



## BexyPob

Whoooo hooo mrs t look at you go hon, super pupo and frosties too, it's just the best news  roll on the 10th I just can't wait! Xxxxxxxxx

Ravan how's that halo hanging on your toe nail? You make me laugh  

Daisy may welcome. Fab decision to come to crgw.  Sure you'll get lots of response about deivf, huge luck with it all.

Becca and siany. Good luck with af, hope she's on the way soon for you both, so frustrating


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Mrs T, I hope this is your time. It seems like having all the tests done is worth the money xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - I'm sure you are as excited as me, lol

Dizzy - I'm not sure what's affected the quality this time, but I have no regrets spending the money to make sure I've done everything right.


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, well done on getting frosties, I bet you can't stop smiling and this is going to be the longest 2ww for all of us as we all want to see you post those those 3 magic letters you so deserve to be posting, lots and lots of luck for otd.

Hi and welcome to the newbies and good luck for your treatment,

Hi everyone else and hope your cycles, 2ww are going ok and those waiting to cycle lots of luck to all of you.


----------



## SoneaSze

Go On Mrs T! I almost can't believe what I'm reading here. Good Luck with the 2 ww and enjoy being PUPO keep relaxing on Cloud 9.


----------



## Ravan

How you feeling Mrs T?


----------



## pheobs1

Yeah, how you doing on your double 2ww? I'm confused, when is OTD? Want to get my celebration icons ready! Xxx

Raven how are you doing? You've been such a trooper. Big hugs xxx
Hope everyone else is ok on this blustery rainy day! Xxx


----------



## Helen85

Welldone on the frosties mrs t defo money well spent with how well ur cycle has gone  and 3 on board could there even be a triplet bfp  wishing u all the luck in the world 

Welcome daizymay  I dont have experience with de but I will say the clinic is amazing so I'm sure u will be in good hands . 
Redkay was progressing with de but she hasn't posted for a while . I remember her saying that they store eggs from Russia ( might have the Russia part wrong) so I assum there isn't much of a waiting time thats if u wanted to use a foreign donor . I remember her saying that they were looking in to getting a red head donor because she had red hair  all the luck with the open evening I'm sure amanada and lyndon with be able to answer all ur questions on the 14th when u visit xxx


----------



## Helen85

Sorry daizymay I take the Russia part back , searched back through the old thread cause I thought i was wrong , they source them from eastern Europe  xxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Sorry I haven't been on here for a while but as you may have seen by my signature our donor cycle has been postponed as they've found a 'lump' in my uterus. We are waiting for a hysteroscopy to find out exactly what it is so fingers crossed it's something can be sorted.

Hi Daizymay - welcome to the thread. It would be lovely to have a donor cycle buddy and hopefully we will be back on track by the new year. We chose CRGW firstly because they are close to us but when we read reviews from other patients we realised it was a great clinic. So far our experience has been excellent. We were told at our first consultation that the best way forward was donor eggs and when we got our head round it we decided it was definitely for us. They work in conjunction with Valencia but have also recently imported eggs from Russia which we opted for as there was no travelling. They already had a list of 5 so we picked one of them with a total cost of £7500 for 8 eggs - this is the same as going to Valencia but there are no travel or accommodation costs. If you need anymore information please feel free to message me.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well.

Les XX


----------



## Helen85

So I was right about them having them from Russia I knew I had read that lol. Think I'm loosing  it lol xx

Les- sorry to hear that your treatment has been postponed . Have u had a date for ur op? Hope u don't have to wait very long before u can get going again. Xx

Hello to all u other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - such lovely words, thanks

Sonea - I know, I'm still struggling to believe it all myself!

Ravan - thanks for asking after me, you never say how you are though.. Hope you are doing ok

Phoebs - whoa with the icons, one step at a time, lol. OTD is 10th 

Helen - defo money well spent getting everything in order, don't know about triplets, I'll be grateful for whatever comes my way

Les - sorry to hear about you needing surgery - are you going private or NHS? I hope you don't have to wait too long, waiting is the pits. Big hugs

Hi to everyone else

Afm stil on cloud 9, still amazed that I've got frosties! Am trying to enjoy being pupo and take it one day at a time. Working is definately making time pass quickly and I'm being careful not to stress or overdo it. Am shattered though, and a little bit shaky which I'm putting down to the steroids. Been having a few crampy pains but that's no different to the other 2wws. So managing to avoid any madness yet! xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T-it has been an absolute joy to read  back over the last two weeks worth of messages and see how well you have done!  I have a really good feeling about Fred, Pinky and Perky!  Am so glad that work is keeping your mind off the dreaded 2WW but be careful to take it easy too!!  Am keeping all my fingers crossed for a happy outcome on Dec 10th!!!  You deserve it so much!  Incidentally, why did they decide to use pregnyl as the trigger?  Good luck though hun!

Ravan, so glad that you are okay.  March sounds like a good plan to proceed-to give you the chance to get over what has happened.  I bet you can't wait!

Les-I hope the little lump is something that can be sorted without any fuss.  Fingers crossed hun!

Becca, I soooooo know how you feel.  Your post really struck a chord.  It is sooooo hard to see pregnant ladies absolutely everywhere.  I swear to God that I'm expecting the 93 year old woman across the road to announce that she is PG!!  But never me.....!  Big hugs hun, you will get there! xx

Lots of love to you all, I'm still here but have been manic the last few weeks.  Still taking DHEA, Royal Jelly, etc. etc. and am now covered in spots and am sure that I rattle.  Hoping to go for ICSI 2 in Feb.  Fingers crossed.

Big   to us all!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - thanks for the lovely post. Keep popping the DHEA etc.. The pregnyl was after ET, Amanda said its an alternative support on top of the progesterone. I'm guessing she's thinking well she's had everything else, she may as well have this too, lol


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Yes we are going private. I can't bear the thought of NHS waiting. Hopefully we can get seen soon in the Royal Glam but not sure what their waiting time is like.

XX


----------



## kara76

Les I don't blame you for going private tbh. I hope they fit u in asap

Mrs t bone hehehe how's pinky, perky and fred and the ice ice babies lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - I would defo go private too, hope it's sorted quickly for you

Hi Kara - we're all good. Still trying to get my head around the fact that I have snow babies, so exciting. Not that I know anything about FET but there's plenty of time for that..


----------



## lillsbills

Hi guys,
Mrs T - exciting times.. crossing everything for you, really really really reallyyyyy hope this is your time.

To all - Just wanted to apologise for not posting on here much for a while, tbh, things although are going well with twinnies at the mo, we have found out it is going to be a hard complicated pregnancy riddled with possible complications. So my head is in a bit of a spin so to speak.  I feel robbed at the joy of being pregnant as it has been replaced by fear and worry.  But just wanted you all to know, that I am watching you guys and praying that your all doing well.

Think of me as the silent watcher..lol!
Take care, and remember I'm watching youuuuuu.........


----------



## Emnige

lillsbills - Sorry to hear you're pregnancy is going to be complicated. Try to enjoy it as best you can. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly xxx


----------



## Helen85

Lillsbills - so sorry to hear that your pregnancy is going to be complicated , got everything crossed it goes alot smoother than expected over the rest of your pregnancy . If u ever need to talk there is a good few of us ladies over on the bfp thread . Sending u and dh big hugs xx


----------



## Ravan

Lills good to hear from you,hope everything is ok.Have they said why its going to be complicated? Or is it because you have identical twins? Dont let them scare you to much,enjoy every second.Hopefully it will go smoothly for you.  

Mrs T Im not really one for talking about myself lol But I am fine,better than fine actually   I've not been on a lot coz I've been sorting out the chistmas shopping,and I'm done   pressies all bought and food shop is done.I can now relax till xmas lol 

I've now had my a/f so can plan dates.If I get my scan in the 3 months that they said ,I can start fet end Feb,but might delay till march....all depends on the scan date......which I havent had yet.
We have an extension to finish on the house,so that should keep me busy till them   


I'm lost again on where everyone is...is anyone having tx before xmas now,or are we all waiting for the new year?

Les private would def be quicker,my appointment is also coming from the glam.Hope the lump is nothing to worry about   

hugs to all


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Just been catching up with the thread.....thinking of you all whatever stage you are at.
So nice to read the kind words on here and I echo them all. xxxx

Been for first/6 wk scan today. One little tadpole on board and heart beating away. 
Praying he/she sticks around now 
Back in on the 14th for next scan.

We have wanted this for 10 years and its coming as a shock that things are finally working for us.

Love and thoughts with you all! x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Seren,

Glad to hear your scan went well. I bet you can't wait for your next scan now, not too long to go.

Feel free to join me, helen, sammy, bellebaby & the others on the wales pregnancy thread here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0

xxx


----------



## Seren73

oh thanks I will x


----------



## sammy75

Lils and seren glad scans went well, and sorry the doc have said you may suffer complications lils, let's hope u prove them wrong.

Mrs t, hope your relaxing as much as u can and the 2ww is passing quickly for u.

Hi everyone else, hope your all ok.


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry haven't been on much just busy with extension and builders at mo (snap Ravan!)

Seren I'm so pleased for you, glad it went well, the next 2 weeks will fly by xx

LIlls sorry you've been warned about having a tough time in your pregnancy, take it easy and I really hope the dr's are wrong and you can relax a little xx

Les massive good luck with the Op, and no I doubt blame you for going private, get it done  xx

Mrs T so pleased you are taking it a little bit easy, don't make me wag my finger  I'm chuffed about your frosties hun but unless you want 6 babies I don't think you'll need them  is it nearly the 10th yet? Xx

Gosh it's gonna be busy on here in Feb!  Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Hyper Im curious what did you extend? We have a kitchen/diner   Build work is done,just need the electrics(next weekend),floor and plasterboard,before we can move stuff in there.

Mrs T  8 days to go,home your keeping busy   

morning all xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody-how are you all?

Liils, sorry to hear that the PG is going to be complicated but it sounds as if they are on it, which is always a relief!

Mrs T-8 days to go, I bet you can't wait.  Hope you're taking it easy.  What was Mr Gorky like in London??  Did you have the full set of immunology tests??  Sorry, think I've asked you this before.

Ravan-glad to hear that everything is getting back to normal, biologically speaking!  Builders are another matter!

Hello everybody else!  Hope you all have a nice weekend planned!  AFM-I am on CD4 and seriously considering going for Level 2 tests at CRGW (any excuse to catch a glimpse of the Lovely Lyndon!!!).  Any views please?  I don't buy 'unexplained infertility' after four years of trying.  Have you girls heard the infertility joke?  You know you're infertile when somebody says 'What day is it?' and you say 'Day 17'!!!  Ha ha... that cracked me up, sadly!!

Anyway, big hugs to you all; wrap up warm, it's going to be cold!


----------



## BexyPob

Dwrgi pmsl at that joke...brilliant  . Yes I completely agree after 4 years it's time for some answers...I did all level 1's and Amanda advised against levels 2's and to spend the money on treating it as though I have level 2 issues, which is fine in theory but I do sometimes still have a niggle in the back of my mind that we could have missed something, so it's whether you can bear that or not.  Personally my guess is inflammatory issues with me coz I did loads better on gestone and extra steroids, also have exthma and asthma (excuse spelling) and arthritis in my family which are indicators.  Good luck whatever you decide and keep the jokes coming xxxx

Ravan, kitchen too dh has let me pinch his games room to extend the hall and have a shower room as long as he has a media area at the end of the kitchen, it's one big compromise tee hee.  We're living upstairs and cooking in a spare bedroom! It's all a fab distraction from fertility stuff xxxx

Mrs t 8 days, yippee not long.  When can I start asking if you're going to test early ? . Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - sorry to hear there may be some complications, I hope things settle down for you and you get to enjoy this precious time

Helen - great news 

Ravan - I gathered you weren't one to talk about yourself. So glad you are doing better than fine and soo jealous that you are all done for Christmas.

Seren - great news your scan went well. 

Bexy - that sounds like chaos to me, I'm not good with coping with mess. Last time I thought about changing the kitchen I decided it was easier to move house instead, lol. You carry on wagging your finger if you like, I'm doing fine though. As for early testing I've never tested earlier than 10 days post 5dt. I had the extra pregnyl shot after ET so not sure how long that would take to work its way out of my system. Am desperate to find out though..

Dwrgi - oh yeah, I had everything - all level 1's and 2's, womb biopsy and saline scan. All tests were done at CRGW and then I went to see Dr Gorgy in London when I got all the results. You can also do telephone consult instead but I thought it would be easier in person and it's a good excuse for a trip to London! his manner was a bit strange/direct but I am confident with my 'recipe'. I've thrown everything at it this time so I'm not sure if this cycle has gone so much better because of the immunes stuff, but I definately have no regrets which I knew I would if I went on regardless and ended up with a bfn. I say if it's on your mind go for it. Any more questions drop me a line any time

How's everyone else? 

Afm working was definately the right decision for me, whilst I haven't stopped thinking about it all and can't wait for OTD, keeping busy has made this week go really quickly. I'm sure the weekend will be more of a challenge though, lol. And as I get nearer to OTD next week he madness is bound to set in..


----------



## ruby78

Hello ladies,

I havent posted for a while, as been trying to get back to normal after our BFN, but have  been keeping an eye on you!

At last we have had a letter from IVF wales with an appointment for the 3rd of Jan! Hope it goes well, after all the bad press they've had lately I'm a bit nervous!

Good luck to all wherever you are in your journey & lots of baby dust! xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T - hope you are not going too mad on your 2ww.

Les - Thanks for the PM, I rang Amanda today and she thinks we can have it done under general anaesthetic the second week of February. I am a big wimp so wanted general, also if anything needs doing I want to get it all done then so not to delay our next cycle. When are you approx having yours? xx


----------



## Fairydust0790

Sorry not been on here for a while its been great catching up on the thread and thank you all for your welcomes!  

Mrs T  - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you - great progress so far   x

I start my injections now in Dec so thank you Becca for your recommendation I am on the case and getting some EMLA cream  

I am now on to panic about the egg collection after getting the info thro the post - I'm not worried about the pain afterwards just wonder what the sedation and procedure is like?  

I have the end goal in my mind so happy to put up with anything I just think its in my nature to be a bit of a control freak about everything xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi Fairydust, good luck with the injections.  Welcome to the 'control freak' world, I think you'll find we're all control freaks on here, including myself and fear of the unknown is the worst kind! I know everyone is different but I haven't found the procedure difficult so far and I've clocked up 4 full sedtaions now.  You feel a scratch when they put the IV thing in your hand and then I have to say I just look forward to a good sleep when they wheel you in and give you the sedation.  It's v. difficult to describe what it's like apart from being incredibly relaxed and sort of aware of what is going on around you, but also not quite 'with it'.  Definately not unpleasant, and I've never felt any pain during the procedure. Usually takes about 30 mins unless you're Mrs T and hiding your follies so it takes a bit longer then   Ask any questions and we'll all happily chip in to set your mind at rest xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairydust0790

thanks for the reply Hyperbexy wow I can relax a little now the fear of the unknown relieved !  Thank you fellow control freak    You don't realise how much better I feel  

Another question from me and I know everyone is completely different - when you are in the  injecting period do you refrain from alcohol completely?  I don't drink much anyway but have a few christmas parties coming up wondering if a few glasses on wine is acceptable or not?  I don't have egg collection booked until January?

Thoughts welcome....... 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Fairy I'd say a drink or two wouldnt hurt,enjoy it while you can coz you'll soon be pupo


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Fairydust Amanda always told me that a few glasses of wine are fine xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t  

How u feeling  You gone stir crazy with the waiting yet ?? Hope not  only a few more days to go  fingers, toes and everything else crossed for u lovely lady xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ruby forgot to say really pleased you have your nhs appointment through.  Now that debs is back with ivf Wales I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about.  Good luck xxxxx

Helen congrats on your little girl news, it's all pink on the bfp board at the moment, come on girls we need to even this up - mrs t no pressure but it's down to you  xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby - great to hear you have your appt through. You will have to join the ivfwales thread too, there are a few cycling in the new year 

Dizzy - glad you've got a date to work to. It'll be here before you know it

Fairy - Bexy's given you a good description there. EC is really nothing to worry about, my 4 have all been absolutely fine. Fire away questions, that's what we are all here for and the reassurance really helps. As for a few glasses of wine, I agree it won't do any harm at all

Bexy - you're not gonna let me forget my 'egg smuggling' are you, lol. How's the extension coming along?

How is everyone else, busy preparing for Christmas? I'm hoping to get the last of my pressies today, pretty well prepared for me. 

Well 6 days til OTD now. I'm so positive this time that I'm afraid I'm getting carried away, and that's scaring me a bit! I don't feel any different to last cycle which I know doesn't necessarily mean anything and I know there's only one way to know. So gonna keep busy and Saturday will be here before I know it


----------



## kara76

Fairy I always say do what u feel comfy with and a couple of vinos won't make a different. I personally choose to refrain from drinking yet I did have a shandy on my last cycle

Mrs t wow so so close

Ruby glad your appointment is sorted

You girls are so chatty. Must post properly on my laptop


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, nothing wrong with being so positive  so keep up the pma, a friend told me to visualise my embryo growing and burying in and she said that she had seen a programme about ivf and the woman kept telling herself everyday I AM PREGNANT!  so i done as you do coz we try anything lol, so don't know if that made a difference but its worth a try i suppose.

hi everyone else today and hope your all ok.


----------



## newbee28

Ruby 78 - sorry about your BFN. We've also got an appointment on the NHS with IFV Wales this Wednesday. Really nervous but I'm hoping it will go well. Good luck with your appointment. Who's is yours with?

Hope everyone is good. Xx


----------



## Siany

I haven't posted for a while, so lots to catch up on.

Mrs T - not long to wait now.  I agree, nothing wrong with positivity. Keeping everything crossed for you. x 

Ruby - Glad you have finally had your appointment.x

Newbee - hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday.x

Fairydust - good luck with the injections.x

Seren - congratulations on your little tadpole. x

Ravan - I am so envious that you have finished your Christmas shopping!x

Lills -  sorry to hear that there may be complications in your pregnancy.  I hope you will be given lots of support. x

Les - sorry that your treatment was postponed.  I hope everything will be sorted soon and that you will be cycling again soon. x

Welcome Daizy. x

Hi to Kara, Bexy, Jo, dizzy, Helen, Sammy, Em, Pheobs, Becca, Dwrgi, Tanya and anyone I've missed.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls, I hope you all had a great weekend.  Can anybody actually believe that we are 20 days away from Christmas?  Yipee!!

Ruby-so sorry for your BFN-but it is such good news to have an appointment with IVF Wales to get straight back into it.  Just a waiting game now.  Hope you're okay.  xx

Newbee-hope it goes well for you with IVF Wales.  Fingers crossed. xx

Fairy-Amanda was really laid back abut my partner drinking alcohol, I never asked for myself.  But everybody I asked said to refrain, as you don't want to have done anything 'wrong' during your treatment that may have affected the outcome.  I think it's a personal call-I know of a few friends who got their BFPs after BIG nights out-body being more relaxed?  I don't know.  Only you know what feels right for you.  Fingers crossed tho!  x

Mrs T-5 days till testing!  Whoo whooooooo!  Good luck!  I think PMA is a very good idea-and I too have read about visualising being pregnant, visualising the embryo getting snuggled in!  I can't wait to hear your news, and keeping everything crossed for you in the meantime!  xxx

Hi to everybody else!

AFM-does anybody have any words of wisdom for TTC with low amh-mine was 2.9 in May.  Do you know of any success stories, or any specfic protocol for treatments?  Any advice gladly received!

Lots of love to you all, Axxxx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi I dont know anything about low amh but Im sure the girls will help you out.

Mrs T 5 days!!!!! How are you feeling?

Afternoon all


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me barging in but I'd like to say hi as I have my first appointment today! So nervous, excited and even a little sad! 
I've been reading your posts with lots of interest and will no doubt be asking very silly questions of you all at some point!

*big waves*


----------



## Emnige

Hi Mrscookiemoo,

Welcome to the thread. I hope your appointment goes well today, you will have to update us all when you get back on how it went. I am no longer cycling at CRGW as my treatment was successful and I'm now pregnant with twin girls but if you have any questions or just wanna chat this is a fab place. The ladies on this thread are so supportive & helped answer all my silly questions whilst I was having treatment xxx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Thanks Emnige!
Appointment went well with Amanda, she was lovely! Me and DH need to discuss further but looks like we'll be trying IUI to start.
Just a few blood tests to get sorted first and then we can get things moving, I'm really excited now!


----------



## Emnige

Mrscookiemoo, glad your appointment went well. Amanda is great, isn't she. You'll be surprised at how quickly things will get moving. You'll be starting before you know it. Are you having your blood tests at CRGW? xx


----------



## BexyPob

Welcome MRscookiemoo pleased your appointment went well and ask any questions you want to the gilrs are full of knowledge  

Dwrgi have you tried DHEA yet? It didn't seem to do a lot for me but Mrs T has had amazing results on it, definatly worth a try if you haven't already xx

Mrs T I cannot believe it's only 5 days to go.....I'm sooo excited.  The pma is exactly what is needed and the acupunturists swear by it too...keep it up lovely girl   Sending loads of hugs and love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Cookie welcome to the madhouse   It may be worth asking your g.p to do the tests, they may say no,but worth a try.Will save you some money


----------



## Helen85

I agree with raven on that one , I had all my blood tests at my gp . Saved me loads  always worth a try. I know not all gp's will do it tho . I know emnige couldn't get hers done with her gp so I think it just depends  xx


----------



## Ravan

mine said no too,but you never know  not sure if they have the same rule for iui as ivf/icsi.


----------



## Helen85

I am pretty lucky with my gp , anything that we have ever asked them for Ive not even been questioned on it they have just said yes straight away. Should have chanced my luck and asked if they could have prescribed my drugs for my ivf cycle but didn't even pop in to my head till I saw kara mention it to someone else lol xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbee - good luck with your appt

Dwrgi - my last AMH was below 6 and you will see from my sig that before DHEA I got 6/7 eggs rather than the 17/18 afterwards so I would definately give it a try. I've been on short protocol with 450 each time and this cycle has been best so far in terms of quality, although I've tried a few different things this time so I'm not entirely sure why! As for success stories, I hope to be one by Saturday!!

Mrscookiemoo - welcome, I dont know how I would have coped without this site, the girls are wonderful. My GP wouldnt do any tests for me either but it's definately worth a try

Hi everyone, wow your support and encouragement is amazing, if it's down to PMA it will definately work from all of your thoughts alone! 5 more sleeps, yikes!! I'm fine - definately better in work than at home so Saturday will be here before I know it.


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Thanks guys for the advice, I'll definately try the GP first for those tests. 
Thank you everyone for the heads up.  

Good luck Mrs T   I agree with pma all the way!!


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello everyone!
I am back. Finally after waiting 12 weeks I have received the test results for some level 1 tests with the GP. As expected, all level 1s are normal. I had some level 2 tests done today to cover all bases. It's wierd to think that right now parts of me are on their way to Chicago (without me). I got the impression that Amanda didn't feel that level 2s were worth it as she's going to use level 2 treatments next time anyways, but I need to know what the problem is, not some stabs in the dark. After 6 years, some answers would be nice. After reading Dr Beer's book I highly suspect I have some NK issues. I guess I just want to know that we've done our very best. Next cycle will be in the new year when these results come back. I've been on the DHEA for 4 months now too, very spotty and my cycles are now 55 days long! 

Mrs T - not long to wait now! Can't wait for the 10th! 

Good luck to everyone! 
Have a Merry Christmas and here's a fantastic 2012, may it be be filled with lots of your babies!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies I have my first consulation at CRGW on Friday at 9.30am  
They said I need to bring money for blood tests? What happens the first consulation?
You will see by my signature what tests I've had done.

Im hoping to egg share too and they said I just pay for ICSI £700 and the blood tests £500 then £500 is refunded back at egg collection?
DO I need to take the £500 blood test money on friday?
the consultation is free they said...    very confused
Hoping this clinic is great as Ive changed my mind from LWC Cardiff

Love and good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Emnige

Hi Staceyemma,

I bet you are looking forward to your first consultation? Me and my fiancée had our bloods done at CRGW, you can just pay by card or cash. At my first consultation (we already knew that we would have to have ICSI) Amanda answered all of our questions and gave us all the information we needed. She really put us at ease. She gave us a rough timeframe of when we could start treatment. They may also scan you. I'm not sure how egg sharing works with regards to costs etc but Amanda will be able to answer any questions you have.

CRGW is a fab clinic, it really is. Everyone is so supportive and helpful and they ring you out of hours to check how you are and you can contact them at anytime. They are fab, would recommend them to everyone xxx

Good luck, I hope your appointment goes well xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Emnige I did just check up on your diary glad to see everything is going well for you  
Im so excited!!!! So do you suggest I take some money with me? I think I'll give them a ring  
My AMH result was back yesterday at 22.5 pmol/L which is quite good so happy about that waiting for SA results hope they're back in time! Lyndon Miles said I will see Amanda and that I will have a pelvic ultrasound too. xxxx

Counting down the hours!!!!!


----------



## Emnige

Stacyemma - Thanks hun, yeah everything is going well for us  I would give them a ring and see what they say. To be honest they are very flexible and if you don't have the money on you on the day they used to say I could just pay next time I was there, so either way I can't see it being a problem. I'm glad to hear your AMH results came back good. Not long to go hun, you'll be there before you know it! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Girls!

How are you all today?  Welcome to Staceyemma-everybody at CRGW is incredibly friendly and approachable, and I am 100% positive that you couldn't go to a better place for treatment.  Good luck to you!

Hyperbexy, thanks for your advice re amh.  And Mrs T too.  It is wonderful that your egg quantity improved so dramatically.  I'm also working on egg quality and taking all sorts of vits.  I am incredibly spotty with DHEA though, but I'm prepared to live with it.  

You said that you had short protocol with 450 mg of menopur?  I have read that menopur isn't necessarily the best stimms drug for those with low amh-that the flare protocol encourages super fast growth which may compromise egg quality.  But, I've also read bad things about gonal-f too for similar reasons.  Hmm.  And pregnyl seems to be the best trigger drug for us.  Anybody with any views??  I'm just trying to prepare for my next cycle in the Spring, and get as much info as possible.  I am certain that my stimms went on for too long and that I ovulated the majority of my eggs before EC, hence only two eggs.  So eager for this not to happen again.  

And good luck for the 10th!!!  

SoneaSze-I hope that you get good results from your Level 2 tests.  I asked Amanda about these and, like you said, she didn't seem that keen on me having them, but I think you have to go with your gut instinct.  If you've been trying for six years and me for four, then something is going wrong somwehere.  And it is just silly to throw money at a treatment which is never going to work anyway.  I have read the Dr Beer book today, and I have a little bit of arthritis in my big toe and little finger-and I have also considered the thought of the NK cells causing my infertility.  It's surely worth investigating.  Good luck with your results and hope you get the answers you need!

Anyway, hope you're all having a good day!  Love to you all,
Axxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks for the welcome.  
I've heard great stuff about the clinic so I am excited!!
Im also very scared and excited all at the same time- guess Im not quite sure what rollercoaster ride Im in for! Im hoping any worries and IVF chat can be done on this website rather than talking my hubby's ear off   Love him...he had a SA this morning hopefully results be in tomorrow!!!!  

Is there any advice anyone can give me about the whole journey, I guess Im more worried about if it doesnt work? But I've got to try


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Just catching up with the posts.
Busy at work so taking my mind off goings on inside! 

Sorry to hear about your BFN Ruby. Glad your straight back on the case and positive.

Need to start thinking of Xmas soon I guess!! 

Thoughts with you all!


----------



## lillsbills

Dwrgi, I had a rubbish AMH, less than 3, took dhea for 3 months, had 7 eggs, 3 good ones put back with assisted hatching. I got my BFP, so don't give up, it can happen currently 11 weeks with twins. All treatment at CRGW. Sorry if this reply is short, hate using my phone to post comments.


----------



## lillsbills

Sorry, also meant to say, I was on 450 of Menopur, never had any issues with it.


----------



## Emnige

Staceyemma - It is both scary & exciting. I hope your DH's results come back ok. The only advice I can give is just to relax and think positive. Don't think, what if it doesn't work, think how wonderful it will be when it does work xxx

Mrs T - Not long until OTD, thinking of you and praying you ger your BFP. How you feeling?

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Emnige  
I phoned CRGW last night and asked what money I need to take they said I dont need to take any money until my screening test £500 (which is refundable at egg collection) they said I need to have an AMH blood test first-which of course Ive already had (yey!) so I can hopefully go straight ahead with my screening tests on Friday! 

Hopefully thats speeded it up a little and one less trip!  

I hope you are well xxx

C'mon 2012 I can't wait!! I feel ohhhh sooo POSITIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you lillsbills and Mrs T and everybody else who has commented on my post.  I need all the positibve stories that I can get as I'm quite disheartened at this stage.  

Lills, you must be anxious but I am sure that Amanda will make sure they keep a close eye on you and do everything that they can to make sure that both your little peas make it to this world.  Hang on in there and try not to fret. Take each day as it comes.  Hope that doesn't sound trite, these platitudes are often full of cliches, aren't they?

Lots of love to you and try not to worry,
Axxxx


----------



## Emnige

Staceyemma - It sounds like you're all set to go for your tests on Friday then hun  I'm good thanks, just trying to sort out my wedding & Christmas shopping!!! Loving the positivity!!! xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

sorry haven't been around for the last week.  My AF has finally come with A VENGENCE!!!!!!!!!!!  Hence, I have been feeling like pooh and just curling up in a ball which is why I haven't posted (sorry ladies).

Just wanted to drop in though and give everyone a hhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeee      and send lots of love.

Mrs T -am looking forward to readin your BFP post on Saturday

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Emnige said:


> Staceyemma - It sounds like you're all set to go for your tests on Friday then hun  I'm good thanks, just trying to sort out my wedding & Christmas shopping!!! Loving the positivity!!! xxx


Its ever since I read your diary! I'm glad everything is going so well for you.

I'll send you a PM on Friday when I'm back to let you know what they said! 
Can I choose to put back 2 eggies if I get to that stage? I know they try and encourage only one?


----------



## Emnige

Staceyemma - Aww thanks hun, positive vibes all the way I say! Definitely pm me on Friday to let me know how it goes. I can't imagine them saying no to having 2 put back. Me & my fiancee were adamant about having 2 put back and they didn't discourage us at all as they knew it was we wanted. We just had to sign a form to say we understood the risks of multiples etc. I'm so excited for you! xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh thank you Im excited to have somone to share it with I feel I need your positivity very much! 

I bet it feels magical to have two beautiful baby girls wriggling around inside you!
Emnige do you think you would have tried another round if this round hadn't worked? Realistically how stressful is a round of ICSI? xxxx So excited to go to CRGW


----------



## Emnige

It's nice to be able to share the experience with someone  Sending lots of positive vibes your way!!!  Yeah, it feels pretty amazing and we feel so very lucky! I would definitely have had another round of ICSI if this one hadn't worked. I didn't really find the treatment stressful as I just took one step at a time and didn't look to much into the future, all though I will admit I would dream about it working all the time, but in terms of the actual process (injections, scans etc) I think the best way to deal with it all is one step at a time. Of course everyone is different but this worked for us. I did take a month off work from the date of my egg collection through to our official test date & some time off afterwards in case it was a BFN so I had some time to deal with it before going back to work etc. My doctor signed me off for 2 weeks & my employer was fab and let me have the other 2 weeks off paid. I think having the time off around treatment helped me to relax and not to stress but I can understand some people prefer to be in work and kept busy to keep their minds off it. If you've read my diary you may have read my experience of egg collection. Most people on this thread and others that I have spoken to have found it a very painfree procedure. I think I was a one off!! But for all of that I would 100000% go through it all again xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I could tell from reading your diary that positivity was a big factor if your success. I intend to relax and believe in the best outcome. If this round doesn't work
for me we have money coming soon so we can pay again. At least that's something I guess.

I'm visualising a bfp and can see myself being pregnant and feel we have a good chance my body feels ready.
I am keeping my annual leave for after egg transfer so I can just chill. I sound so ahead of myself I hope I get that far! I had LLETZ treatment in September to
Remove abnormal cervical cells which hurt but it was bearable sk
I'm Hoping ec isn't much worse. I have an Aunty who
Went through ivf (1 round unsuccessful) who is very supportive and of course u and the other ladies on here!! Xxx


----------



## ruby78

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes, I am over my BFN now!  & just looking forward to our appointment in IVF Wales.  

Amanda recommended I take DHEA also 75mg due to my low AMH, so have been since October & hoping this will give us better results in Jan!

Love & baby dust to all! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, just popping in to say I am banning myself from FF for the next couple of days - gonna keep busy with work/Xmas stuff to make sure I stay sane! I know you are all behind me and rooting for good news and didn't want to just disappear and worry you all. Be back Friday for a proper catch up. Thanks for all your support as ever xxx


Of course if anybody needs me, drop me a PM cause I get alerts on those


----------



## sammy75

Just a massive good luck post for sat mrs t, sending u so much pma your way.


----------



## Emnige

Staceyemma - I'm sure you'll get as far as ET hun, got a good feeling   I think most people find EC ok. It's good that you have your Aunty to talk to as well xxx

Mrs T - Good luck for OTD


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi stacey, i have had a lletz too and that was a hundred times worse than the slight discomfort after ec. I have had a few and havent felt anything during any of them, fast asleep on sedation! Good luck xx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T just want you to know Im thinking of you,I may not be able to get online this weekend as we have visitors but I'll be reading good news monday morning  Hows that for pma  Good luck xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T.  I am so sure it will be your time   ^hu   gme^


----------



## Flash123

Mrs t - Haven't been on all week coz have had my school inspection but I just wanted to send you  loads and loads of my very bestest  most positive good baby vibes. Xxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Good luck Mrs T. Everything crossed!!


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t , loads of luck for the morning  not that I think u need it after the most fab cycle u have had  I'll be keeping a eye out for ur bfp post! Loads of love to u and dh xx


----------



## Emnige

Good for tomorrow Mrs T, will be keeping everything crossed for you and DH xxx


----------



## magz1

goodluck mrs t xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T, no pressure but all the best of luck for tomorrow!  Hope you can manage to stay sane for just a little bit longer!

Becca-sorry you've felt so bad.  Am thinking of you and sending you a huge HUG!  

Ruby-DHEA is making me VERY spotty, especially around ovulation.  It is the pits, but will be worth it when I get my BFP, I hope!  And for you too!

Love to you all, hope you all have a great weekend,
Axxx


----------



## jk1

Good Luck to the lovely Mrs T xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t you know my thoughts on the matter xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies,

A me post you wont mind at all - I've been away because I've been a naughty girl and been keeping a secret, I got a positive result confirmed by second blood test today. (Grr BFP symbol won't work on my iPad when I've been waiting so long to use it!)

It's been quite a week because I tested early on Weds and the line was so faint I got myself into a right state and convinced myself that something was going wrong. So I had first bloods on Weds and repeated again today and the level more than doubled so we are officially pregnant. Oh..my..god, lol. In the meantime I've done 6 peesticks, one of them in work and one in Tescos - never thought I would be one of those crazy women. So I hope you understand why I went away, I didnt want to tempt fate by telling you all and couldn't fib either

Special thanks to Kara and Bexy this week who have tried their best to keep me sane when I was panicking. Although Kara was the one encouraging all the peesticks and making me send her photos of them, what a nutter lol. I think I owe a few quid in phone credit girls!

We are thrilled and overwhelmed and can't believe it's finally happening after so long. I know it's not a shock to most of you, you all knew this was out time and I can't thank you all enough for all the support and encouragement you've given me. I can't imagine anyone could have more people rooting for them than I have. I've had so many PM's and I'll reply to each of you later. 

When I went in for my bloods today Lyndon was there waiting to congratulate me, he said such wonderful things and Karen told me after that he was really excited at my positive. He sent me a lovely text this afternoon too because he had finished work but got the results sent to him. What an angel. He gave me the biggest compliment too, he said I remind him of Kara  Everybody at the clinic seemed so happy for us, what a wonderful team

I hope most of all that for those of you still waiting for your dream that I offer you the hope to carry on with this journey. I couldve stopped long ago and moved on and never have got my dream. So keep strong ladies, if it can happen to me, it can happen to you. And if you have any nagging doubts about exploring options like I did with my immunes go for it.

I'm sure I have so much more to say but my head is all over the place so I'll leave it at that for now. I've made a promise that I will enjoy this pregnancy all the way so let the celebrations begin....

Loads of love 

A very very happy
Mrs T xxx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Mrs T, what amazing news! Huge congratulations to you. What an inspiring result, thank you for sharing it with us. That has cheered me up after a lousy day in work, what a start to the weekend!! Xx


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t OMG !!!!!!!!! So happy for u I was welling up in work reading ur post   no one deserves it more than u Hun !!!! Bet you and dh are completely over the moon !! It might have taken a while but it's all worth it now hey

Just can't wait to have you on the other thread lovely lady .this is just the most fab news. Make sure u take it easy now u xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Hehehehehe as you know I am totally over the moon for you. I loved your post so so much

This gives hope to every body yippee its a bfp


----------



## pheobs1

Yeeha, flipping fabulous! You know how absolutely thrilled I am for you! Xxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm thinking double trouble going on in there mrs t    fab fab fab xxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Soooooooo pleased for you Mrs pregnant T.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks ladies, just burst into happy tears in the middle of my celebration Chinese and said I'm so so lucky. DH was laughing at me because with our history he didn't think lucky was the right description. It's gonna be the best Xmas and New Year and baby will be here before I'm 40, phew

No double trouble or triple trouble here, bloods suggest one which we are more than happy with. To be honest, think DH is a little bit relieved as he's gonna be a stay at home dad. And I'd promised Kara she could name one, lol.


----------



## Helen85

Ha ha ha at saying kara could name one  I couldn't agrees more !! the best Present anyone could have given u for Christmas  xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T a MASSIVE CONGRATS 2 U BOTH im so so happy that u got a bfp i hav bn keeping an eye out all day i thought that u wod hav tested early. What a fab xmas for u and dh u both must b so so happy and im glad u kept going and never give up. Just told my dh and he said 2 tell u well done x x x x


----------



## kara76

Embryo names were luck as I knew they would be. 

Mrs t remember the other thread is there when your ready lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks sun dancer, that's lovely of your DH 

Kara - really, other thread already, lol


----------



## kara76

Whenever your ready sweetie


----------



## sammy75

mrs t,so so so so happy for you both, i am sooo happy reading your post as you certainly prove that never giving up will get you there in the end, many congratulations.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Sammy

I agree Kara - I reckon its either pinky or perky, just like Tyler


----------



## Emnige

Omg Mrs T, so so so happy for you. Congratulations!!! Like Helen I was welling up reading your post. You and Dh must be over the moon xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Huge congratulations Mrs T! So so happy for you, what wonderful news - your post was just so lovely   Have the best Christmas ever....and the next one will be even better xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Em

Aww thanks for popping in Sarah. Oh yeah, next Christmas will be amazing xxx


----------



## magz1

congraulations mrs T and your other half xxx


----------



## Swans72

Woohoo Mrs T I had a feeling that you already knew when you posted on Wednesday   I'm so so happy for you and DH huge congratulations to you both and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months take care Hun x


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T As always I'm a bit late to the party but you already know how absolutely over the moon i am for you   the best Xmas gift ever.  Now can you stop making me cry happy tears please missus, what a fab post.  Enjoy every minute lovely lady you and dh completely deserve this and have given me and mine more hope for our next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

OMG, OMG, OMG Mrs T!!!!!!!!  I can't tell you how very happy I am for you.  I have got tears in my eyes, as you have been through such a lot and have been so strong.  I am absolutely delighted for you and know that you wil be the most wonderful mother.  Have a wonderful weekend and well done chick!!!


----------



## Queenie1

oh mrs t i am crying happy tears for you. so so happy. CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP.


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - A-M-A-Z-I-N-G news!!! so so so so so happy for you and DH - you did well huni!!  You are so going to have the best christmas and new year ever xxxx

Hi everyone - I've not been around much lately because been trying to think about things other than tx (as if!! hahaha).  We start down regging for our 6th cycle on Christmas eve - which I am hoping is a good sign!! 

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend,

Jo xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Just popping in to say a HUGE congrats to Mama T, you did it!! You are so right, enjoy every moment of your pregnancy you deserve it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - sorry about the tears, you weren't in tears when you were whooping around Tesco yesterrday, lol. Can't wait to be celebrating your good news with you lovely girl xxx

Thanks Dwrgi, such lovely words

Queenie - thanks, sorry again about the tears, probably your hormones too, lol

Jo - thanks, you are nearly there Hun. 

Belle - thanks 

Well been for my intralipids today and it seems a few of you need telling off, lol. Amanda has taken several calls this morning asking about the treatment plan of one very lucky fertility friend who got her positive confirmed yesterday. I'm glad I've given hope to you ladies but please remember I've done quite a few things differently this cycle and we'll never know what it was that made the difference. And whatever is needed for me won't necessarily be needed for you. If you've got any questions for me drop me a PM, no trouble I'll help all I can but please don't give Amanda a hard time, he he 

Well todays drama was a car accident on the way to the clinic! Some idiot drove straight into the back of us when we were stationary at a roundabout, gave us one hell of a jolt and really aggravated my old back injury. Thankfully my car is big and tough (like me, lol) and took the worst of it. Couldn't say that for his TT though! Me & DH, whi was driving, are both fine though after the initial shock, it's just an extra drama I could have one without today!


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t- bet you had a right fright with someone going in to the back of u! There's some right nutters on the road tho. A woman drove straight in to the side of my dp works van the other day and had a quick look and drove off !! Cheeky cow , all she said before she drove off was 'im not having another person claiming off me ' lol . Luckily dp was able to follow her a short distance and take her number plate and contact the police ! Xx


----------



## ruby78

Congratulations Mrs T!  A well deserved BFP!  There is hope for us all xxx


----------



## newbie131

Congratulations Mrs T


----------



## les0090

Mrs Thomas - Massive congratulations. XX


----------



## Seren73

Great news Mrs T!!!!


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t - honestly it all happens to you hon! Hope you're feeling well today and your back isn't sore after that utter prat drove into you. Lol about the calls to Amanda I think you've given us all so much hope we just want to repeat your cycle .... For everyone's benefit what supplements did you take this time?  It's fab to see you on the bfp thread hon, I'll be stalking your progress on there, 27th will be here before you know it xxxxxxxxxx

Jo oooooow fantastic that you are starting soon chick, Xmas eve is defo a good omen, you'll be doing a mrs t before you know it. Keep us posted xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Jk-  just wanted to say loads of luck for your treatment in the new year. I'm thinking 6th time lucky for definite  I think mrs t has brought a run of good luck to the thread xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby/Newbie/Les/Seren - thanks all, the congrats just keep coming. DH thinks its unfair that I've got to tell all you lovely ladies when he hasn't got to tell anyone yet, lol

Bexy / Helen - still pretty sore, iced my sciatica last night as the only way to cope. Those who know me know that I'm really really precious about my lovely car, but even some idiot doing that yesterday and the extra pain to cope with can't put a dent in the way I'm feeling at the mo.

Bexy - great idea, I will dig out my list later and post for everyone to see. I don't know if it made the difference but the way I looked at it, it can't hurt can it x


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t- oh poor dh  x 
Hope ur back getting beter soon, my friend suffers with Sciatica and she says that its agony , so really feel for u Hun xx


----------



## SoneaSze

CONGRATULATIONS MRS T! 
The best news i've read for a while. Your post made me cry. So happy for you honey. Take care of yourself and your little bean.


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T many many many congratulations! Im so happy for you both. This christmas will definately be different for you   So chuffed you finally got your dream. Look after yourself,I recon twins  

Been off line for a while as my mother was here so got a bit to catch up on.I was a little annoyed as she said 'dont have anymore tx,its not worth the risk!And I should just be happy with what I have. I then told her I'm more than happy with what I've got but I have 4 blasts in the freezer................she suggested letting them perish   If only she new what tx was like and what we go through. Sorry for my mini rant just so irritated by her views.....which really boils down to her wanting all of her children (3 of us) to only have two kids each.
She even told my sister not to have a reversal to have more kids as she has enough with the two she has.
(new partner and no want for more lol)

Im *****ing now so going to have a coffee  will catch up later.

Jk1 yay really glad your back on track   I'll be watching your 'lucky' cycle


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Girls

Mrs T - I posted on Saturday congratulating you, but something must have gone wrong cos I cant find my post anywhere.  I am so sorry - dont want you to think I haven't congratulated you.  I am so over the moon for you.  Sorry to hear about the car accident, glad you're ok though.

Dwgri - I thanked you too for thinking of me hun.

Ravan - deep breathing hun.  It is difficult when parents are so opinionated.  My mother tried to talk me out of anymore treatment, but it boiled down to the fact she just didn't want to see me hurt time and time again.  Maybe deep down hun you're mum is just concerned - its difficult though for people who haven't been through tx to know how it feels, I can totally understand though whey you are upset.

jo - good luck for the new year hun.  I am hoping to start my 21 day countdown from my Jan af - hopefully now i've had a bleed I will get back into some sort of cycle.  I'm getting quite excited about it.  Very nervous though cos we only have 1 frostie, am a bit worried it may not make it.  Amanda said she thinks it will hatch virtually as soon as it is thawed.

Off to lunch now girls - love and babydust to all of you xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca ...she blames it on caring but she didnt even want me to have tx after Sam   I wont go into what she said about same sex couples coz I dont wont to hurt anyone....but I almost blew my stack! I'm sure I was adopted,but she has a right to her opinion......even though its wrong  
Tx for us will now be a secret


----------



## Becca1507

Well Raven hun,  hopefully it will be the best secret ever and will give you your happy ending .  Sometimes people can be so hurtful cant they.  We're all rooting for you hun - wont be long and those frosties will be snuggling in 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## kara76

Ravan I'm sure she is just caring. My parents don't want me to have anymore tx either. I think parents would do anything to protect us yet should also support us in things we feel are important and remember she has had the pain of infertility so can never understand the pain and stress. Hugs and snogs sexy bum


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - thanks, again sorry about the tears, lol. Don't think I've ever caused so much crying!

Becca - thanks, don't worry - its hard to keep up with all the Congats

Ravan - it's definately gonna be a different Christmas this year, but even more so next year! Sorry to hear about your mother. Trouble is nobody can possibly understand how you feel. I can't imagine the thought of leaving my frosties to perish either! Only you and DH know what's right for you. Tx for us has always been a secret, I found it much easier to cope with the hard times that way. Only my older sister knew we have had treatment and she didn't know this time because she's had her own stuff going on. Imagine what a good surprise it'll be when you get to break the good news though. Big hugs Hun and rant all you like, we are the only ones who can truly understand

Kara - I'm a bit jealous. I've had loads of hugs but never had snogs like Ravan, lol

Afm still struggling with the pain after Sat so off to see my consultant tomorrow. Gonna get some Physio to help. Oh and DH was naughty today, he told his best mate - couldn't hold it in any longer!


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone. Big snogs and bum rubs too. Hope the pain eases soon


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - ooh, I feel better already, he he


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ladies - for those who were curious about my cycle I have posted a new topic with details of my protocol - just shout if there are any questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277397.0#new


----------



## silverbird

Hi Ladies,

I've got a planning apointmnet on 16/12/11 and hope to start IVF with CRGW soon.  Glad to be joining you ladies.


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Wasn't going to post this but need someone to "talk to" as we haven't told anyone about having treatment.

Had BFP mid Nov and first scan early Dec and all OK with HB and size.....had 8 week scan yesterday and there was no heartbeat so we have lost our little one. 

We are both absolutely devastated and I couldn't even begin to put into words how I feel right now.
Have to go to hospital later to go through the unthinkable.

We really both thought this was our time after years of trying.
I just pray I have the strength and health to carry on again and achieve our dream next year. 

Sorry for the gloom with so many positives going on this thread.

Love to you all x


----------



## Helen85

Welcome to the thread silver bird ,you will find so much support on the thread   and the clinic is just brilliant !!!! Is this Ur first round of treatment xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh seren I am so sorry that you had such horrible news yesterday. I hope and pray that you and dh can find the strength to comfort and support eachother during this difficult time

Xxx


----------



## Helen85

Seren- devastated for u Hun , sending you and dh millions of hugs , please look after each other in this terrible time xxx


----------



## kara76

Silver welcome

Seren massive hugs. I am so very sorry for you news. Please know that we are here to offer support through the bad times.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silver welcome to the madness

Seren I am so very sorry for your loss. Wish there were words that could help. Sending massive hugs to you and DH xxx


----------



## Emnige

Silver, welcome to the thread. CRGW are fab xxx
Seren, I am so sorry to hear your news, big hug xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Seren I am so very very sorry. There are no words, we are all here for you. It is just horrendous. DH and I had early scan and saw two heartbeats of our twins and at ten weeks we had lost one, the pain is indescribable, especially after all we go through to get here. Sending you huge hugs and I'm always here to talk as are the other ladies xxx


----------



## Ravan

welcome silver make yourself at home   

Seren Im so so sorry. Im lost for words,awful awful news. Sending you both hugs and love,so sorry.    

Pheobs hugs and love for you too,I didnt know you had lost one


----------



## silverbird

Thanks for your welcome everyone.  It will be my first treatment so I'm very nervous.

sorry for your loss seren and phebos


----------



## staceyemma

Due to start at CRGW but look at my DH results!
Can anyone translate and tell me the count motility etc?
why are there two sets of results?
which are my hubbys results are the ones at the bottom the WHO limits?

06/12/2011	Semen pH (MMH)	8 units
.viewed by:
06/12/2011	PROGRESSIVE MOTILITY      :  40  % (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011	TOTAL SPERM NUMBER/EJACULATE  76  10*6 (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011	COMPLETE SAMPLE            :      (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH 
.result: Yes
06/12/2011	TIME EXAMINED              :  9.30  % (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011	SEMEN LIQUEFACTION        :      (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH 
.result: complete within 1hr
06/12/2011	Semen sample volume (MMH)	2.70 mL
06/12/2011	SPERMATOZOA                :  28  10*6/mL (MMH)	
06/12/2011	Sperm motility (MMH)	66 %
06/12/2011	SPERM MORPHOLOGY NORMAL FORMS  9  % (MMH)	
06/12/2011	FERTILITY TESTS (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH 
.gp comment: just ok,but may need discussion 
.lab comment:  Lower reference limits: ( WHO 2010 ) 
.lab comment:  Semen volume : 1.5 mL 
.lab comment:  Semen pH : 7.2 
.lab comment:  Progresive motility : 32 % 
.lab comment:  Total motility : 40 % 
.lab comment:  Sperm morphology normal forms : 4 % 
.lab comment:  Spermatozoa : 15x10^6/mL 
.lab comment:  Total sperm/ejaculate : 39x10^6 
.lab comment:  Please note, appointments must be made with the laboratory for 
.lab comment:  Fertility Tests. Failure to do so may result in tests not being 
.lab comment:  performed.
06/12/2011	DAYS OF ABSTINENCE        :  3  days (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH


----------



## BexyPob

Seren just wanted to say how absolutely sorry I am for you, I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through at the moment.  I really hope you feel you can carry on with further treatment, but I'm sure it's a bit soon for you to think of that now.  Sending huge hugs to you and dh, you'll find loads of support here hon, and when all you want to do is scream and blub we're here to help you through. Love xxxxxxx


----------



## Seren73

Thanks for the very kind messages everyone.
Been to hospital and won't go into detail, but not looking forward to the next four to five days. 

Knowing there are kind ladies on here, to be able to talk to will help for sure.

love

Seren x


----------



## sammy75

Seren, so sorry to read your news, no words will help make you feel better at this time, take care of each other.

Hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok and good luck for your cycles when you start, good luck to those cycling atm.


----------



## kara76

Seren I chose medical managment which is my cause was an injection as it was a pregnancy of unknown location. One of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Pm me anytime


----------



## jk1

Seren - devastated to hear your new hun - sending you hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Seren, I am soooo very sorry to read your post, you must be beside yourself.  It is all so unfair.  I hope that you are being very kind to yourself and that you and your DH are looking after each other.  I am sending you big hugs and am thinking of you.

Pheobs-big hugs to you too.  It is an absolutely dreadful thing to happen, and without any sense, either.  Thinking of you too.

Big   is in order, I think.

P.S. Thanks Mrs T, for posting your treatment thread on here!  Surely the most popular read this Xmas!!!  

Love to you all,
Axxx


----------



## Siany

Seren, so sorry to hear about your loss.  Sending you both huge hugs.    We are hear to support you through this difficult time and beyond.  I've had both medical and surgical management.  Unfortunately, neither are easy.  Please feel free to PM me.  I wish I'd knowm about this site at the time.

Phoebs, so sorry to hear that you too have lost one of your little ones.  Big hugs to you too and hoping that your other little one stays strong.  

Jo, good to hear from you after going AWOL!  I'm sure starting your treatment on Christmas Eve is a good omen.

Becca, glad things are getting back on track for you.

Ravan, I'm not surprised you were cross with your mother!  I'm sure she doesn't want you You have to do what is right for you and DH.  

Mrs T, how are things on cloud 9?   i hope you are not in too much pain after the bump in the car.

Welcome staceyemma and silvervird.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Sorry, I haven't posted alot recently, but I have been reading and didn't want to read and run tonight.  Not nuch going on here.  AF didn't turn up,  so I started Norithesterone on Saturday only to have a light bleed on Saturday night.  But (I think) because I'd started taking the tablets, everything stopped!! so I'm now taking the tablets for 10 days to try and get things going again.  So I should have AF for Christmas!!!  At least we can plan the next treatment then.  Still hoping for Feb.


----------



## Seren73

Thank you once again for the messages.
I know a lot of you have gone through a lot and its helpful to think of others caring about your situation. 

Having medical management so got to get through the next few days and will hopefully be all ok for a relax over Xmas.

We are determined to carry on in the new year after getting so close.

Happy Xmas to you all

x


----------



## Dwrgi

Seren-carrying on is a really good idea.  Take each day as it comes now and take it easy hun.  Am thinking of you.  

Axx


----------



## Helen85

Just wanted to say well done for being so strong seren !! Glad to here u are getting a plan together . You'll get there in the end Hun I'm sure . Life is just so cruel sometimes . I think mrs t I a example of if you keep going it will happen and kara of course. Sending loads of hugs Hun xxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Just a quickie Mrs T - where did you get your Bee Propolis from?  I'm having rouble finding it

Seren        

xx


----------



## lillsbills

Today has not turned out as hoped. 12 week scan today, came away after being told both babies are gone, no heartbeats. I dont need to tell you how we feel, but I think im done- no more. . Cant cope with anymore, i give in. Thank you for all your support over the months and I wish you all every luck x x


----------



## Emnige

lils, I am so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine what you must be going through, lots of hugs


----------



## pheobs1

Oh my Gosh lils I am so so very sorry. There are no words to help. Sending you and DH lots of love. It must be horrendous xx


----------



## kara76

Lills sorry . I don't know what to say. u poor poor love. I hope u have lots of love and support around.
I'm heartbroken for u


----------



## jk1

Lills - i'm so very sorry - i can't even begin to imagine what you and Seren are going through at the moment, and i know there is nothing i can say so instead I am sending you both big massive hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Siany - good to hear from you too!! big POO to having AF over christmas but fab that you can plan your next tx once it has arrived hun xxx

Hyper - my long lost cycle buddie - how are you huni? xxxx

Sugar-fairy - how are you lovely? xx

Em, Helen, Sammy and Mrs T - I hope you are all well lovely ladies xxx

Amanda - how are you huni xxx

Becca - good to hear from you - hope things are ok with you xxx

AFM not much news - I have finished work till Wed next week now and have my appt tmrw about my eye infection - i am hoping that they don't prescribe anything as don't want to be taking anything apart from my tx meds when i start next week.  Not alot planned apart from having my hair cut tmrw and its our 6th anniversary on Saturday.

Hope everyone is ok and that this weird and wacky weather goes soon!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

Lills there are no words to discribe your pain and I can only send you love and massive hugs to both you and your hubby. So so sorry. Give yourself some time.We are all here if you need us.


----------



## Seren73

Lills....just got your message...will reply now.
So sorry to hear that terrible news which unfortunately puts us in the same situation.
Please take care of yourselves over the next few days  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills, I am so so very sorry, your loss is devastating. Thinking of you at this sad time x


----------



## silverbird

so sorry Lills


----------



## BexyPob

Lills I've got no words, I cannot begin to imagine what you and dh are going through just know we are thinking of you and sending   xxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo my long lost cycle buddy ;-) hope your appoint goes well tomorrow and yu don't need any Meds chick.  all well here feeling a bit fed up with house renovations and trying to be patient waiting for af, cannot wait for Xmas time off xx


----------



## Siany

Lills, so sorry. You must be heartbroken. Sending you both big hugs.  X


----------



## sammy75

Lils, so very sorry, take care.

This thread is very saddening atm and I will be thinking of you and seren and your other halves at this sad time.


----------



## Helen85

Lills - so sorry for u and dh's loss , u know all us ladies are here when ever u need us . Sending u and dh massive hugs xxx

I agree very sad times on the thread atm , my thoughts are with u both xxx


----------



## les0090

Thinking of you Lils. XX


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies can I join please? It's do nice to find this forum! A bit about me and DH we've been TTC for 18 months no issues with me that we know of, DH has had 2 SA's done both showed low morphology. We're waiting for DH's 3rd SA appointment to come through.

The doctor hasn't been much help I've been told that I'm only 30 and it's not as if I'm 38 and it's my last chance. She painted a pretty bleak picture referral to a fertility clinic will be 6 months with a further year and a half wait for any treatment so we've decided to look into going private.

I've booked an open day appointment at the CRGW for January so it would b great to hear what u ladies think of the service/treatment I'm sure I'll b on here a lot in the coming months x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi loopy, welcome you will find lots of help and advice on here. Sorry you find yourself in this position. DH and I are in a similar position, no issues with me but DH has no sperm. Although DH's consultant was a bit more pleasant than your gp sounds, what they are saying is true in our experience. We got referred really quickly, but have been waiting for nhs treatment now (iui) for over 18 months.
Have you had any tests or investigations, like blood tests, And a check that your tubes are all in working order?  All clinics usually like you to have that done before you start treatment.

As for CRGW they are fabulous and I can't recommend them enough. Everyone is so kind, caring and knowledgeable, DH is very sensitive about his condition and they handle it brilliantly. Anything you wantto know please feel free to ask. They have a slogan of patients before profits and in my experience they really live by it Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi pheobs1 thanks for the response I've had 21 day bloods done which were all ok I asked my GP for a scan but was told flatly no as there was no need as there isn't any indication of any problems with me. A bit annoying as the blood test won't show up any internal issues. I've read a few great stories of the CRGW on here already which is great as I was worried cos they are quite a new clinic and I can't seem to find much info. I am feeling nervous about attending the open evening too it just all feels very serious and scary at the same time so nice to hear that the staff are nice.

Good luck with ur treatment Hun x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks, they have released ivf success rates fir last year, I can't remember exactk, buy it's on their website, for people our age it's over 60%.
A few of us on here have had successful treatment ad I'm sure they will be along soon to add their advice. You will probably need some further tests though, but have a chat with Amanda, she is lovely xx


----------



## kara76

Welcome loopy. Have u considered ways to aim to improve the quaility of sperm, lifestyle changes and maybe something like well man vitamins.

I get so annoyed with gp who don't help once a mf issue is picked up. I assume all other sperm parameters are ok? 

Lills and seren hope your both ok, I know u won't be so big hugs and please know we are all here for u


----------



## Emnige

Hi Loopy, welcome to the thread. I agree with everything the girls have said. CRGW is a fab clinic and the staff are all lovely. I went to their open evening back in April and I can understand why you are nervous but there is really no need to be. Everyone there makes you feel relaxed and the clinic is amazing. I had ICSI at CRGW which was succesful, I'm now pregnant with twin girls and I'm actually going to CRGW tomorrow for a 4D scan x


----------



## Ravan

loopy welcome th the madhouse,I cant believe what your gp has said to you.I started treatment at 21 and got my Sam at 35! Although most have luck before my timeline his comment of 'your only 30 and it's not as if your 38 and it's your  last chance' made me mad. Treatment sometimes takes time(hopefully not as long as me) CRGW is fantastic and you wont have any problems there,fantastic people!


----------



## Helen85

Welcome to the thread loopy  please don't be worried about the place being a new clinic  , when I went for my open evening in April last year they had no success rate available at that time which worried me slightly but after I had been and looked at the place and met the team I didn't even have to think twice I cancelled my appointment with lwc as I just knew Crmw was for me  and I can tell u I am so glad I did they were fantastic made my cycle very stress free had me in loads for scans as I was high risk for Ohss and I am happy to say I am part of there 65% success rate  having a little girl . Once youve been and seen the clinic you'll know what I mean.
I too chose to pay private as we had been on waiting list after waiting list with the nhs and thats just to find out that ivf was out only option ( I was the the issue not dp) so slightly different case to yours . Mind u I was lucky enough to have savings that could cover the treatment . Crmw turned out to be really good cost too cost us a load less than I thought It wOuld have . My whole treatment including my drugs was 3600 which I think is really good. Got 6 frozen eggs so will defo be going back in two years to have my second. Loads of luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

pheobs1 I had a look on their website and the success rate is 67%!! So sounding very good. Will I be able to have any additional tests I need through CRGW? I don't think I'm going to have much joy with the NHS unless I wait 6 months - year. I'm just so anxious to get moving and start havign treatment.

Hi kara76 nice to *meet* you  Yes all other sperm parameters were ok it was just the morphology.  TBH I don't think threre are many lifestyle changes my DH can make he eats healthy as I'm a vegetarian so he gets lots of veg, he's in the gym 5 days a week , ideal weight and he doesn't smoke and only drinks once a week and that's only if we go out if we stay in he doesn't bother.  He even gave up alcohol altogether for 6 weeks to see if it would help, I think we'll both give it up for a bit in the new year once Christmas is out of the way.

Emnige thank you for the welcome and massive congratulations on having twins, I would LOVE to have twins! Glad to hear that your treatment was successul at the CRGW.

Helen85 congrats on your pregnancy, I love reading success stories! We've saved a bit of money as we were hoping to have a new car (our's is on its last legs!) but I'll try and buy a cheap thing that doesn't break down and use the rest for fertiity treatment. I think 3600 is a good price too, is it the cheapest in the area?

Ravan I know my doctor made me mad too, the first time I saw her about us having problems 6 months ago she was really nice so I was a bit surprised at her response. I feel the same as you treatment takes time and I know the success rates are better the younger you are.  Don't get me wrong I'd be over the moon with just one child but I'd like to give us a chance of having a second one futher down the line if treatment is successful.  I can't believe treatment took so long for you hun but so glad it worked out in the end it must be the most amazing feeling int he world!

Is there a certain doctor at CRGW that specialises with male fertility issues? I'd prefer to see a woman doctor if I'm honest. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and going to the open evening now thank you for putting my mind at ease x


----------



## Helen85

To be honest I only really looked at lwc and Crmw and Crmw where cheaper by a long stretch , ( that isn't what made me go with them tho) I would have been happy to pay the extra if I thought the other clinic would have been better. 
I only dealt with Amanda there and she is fantastic  I'm sure you'll be more than happy if u have her as it consultant . When u go to the open evening have a chat with them afterwards im sure they will answer any questions u have xx


----------



## Helen85

Also, anything u need testing for crgw will be able to assist  have a look at the treatments available on there website . I had all my testS on the nhs so I don't have first hand experience with that but at one point I did think that I might have to have my tubes clipped before treatment , they don't do this with the clinic but they are linked with Glamorgan hospital and amanda was going to get a place for me there costing about 1000 she said , contacting the spire in Cardiff for a quote and the sent me a email back sayin it would be 4000+ .they really do try and help all the can  thank god I didn't need it but still they would have saved me a load xxx


----------



## Emnige

loopy, you can have tests done at CRGW. Me & DP had some bloods done & I had rubella done there. Thanks for the congratulations. I'm pretty sure CRGW is the cheapest in the area. My treatment was around £5500-£6. It depends alot on how many drugs you need (doseage etc). I know some people were lucky enough to have some things prescribed to them by their doctor & some people got their tests done for free at their GP's as well, we weren't so lucky as my GP refused but CRGW were always able to help and offer advise etc.


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Thank you so much for the continuing messages and thoughts 

Going through the second stage medical management today. I will spare you the detail. 
All a bit of a blur since our bad news on Monday.My DH has taken over and made sure I'm all OK.

Trying to stay positive and think forward now...no giving up here for sure! 

Please all look after yourselves.

And have a great Xmas.

Seren x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Seren73 so sorry to hear you news  

Emnige its nice to know that they will sort everything out for you especially as if it turns out to be cheaper as I'm sure the costs of everythign can run away with you.  Good luck for you 4d scan tomorrow will you post a pic? x


----------



## Emnige

Seren, thinking of you & your family today x

Loopy, thanks hun. We get a dvd of the scan, not sure if we'll get pics, I imagine we will fingers crossed and all the best for your treatment x


----------



## jk1

Seren and Lills - thinking of you both lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm very sad to say we had biochemical pregnancy confirmed by blood test today after I did a leftover test this morning and the conception indicator showed no increase. We are truly saddened and will take time to come to terms with it before we pick ourselves up. We aren't going to give up after coming so close x


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T, I cannot put into words how sorry I am     Reading your post brought tears to my eyes. I am truly gutted for you both xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u already know how very very sad I am for u. Take time and talk and hold on to each other for support.

such sad news here lately


----------



## Seren73

So sorry to hear that terribly sad news Mrs T.
Please take care and stay positive. 

xxxxx


----------



## Helen85

thinking of all 3 of u at this very sad time xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T, there are no words but just a heartfelt sorrow for you both. This road we are all is so very very cruel, my thoughts are with you both.        Seren, its not easy is it, I have been in hosp since 9am, half a job done but my placenta is not moving so I have to stay in overnight for theatre tom. Thoughts and prayers that we get through this with our hearts in tact. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks all

Seren & Lills, been thinking of you both - thanks for your kind words when you are both going through so much


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Mrs T, I am truly sorry. I wish I could give you a hug. Please look after yourself, I can imagine your pain. Words just don't seem enough. Life is so cruel.
Seren and lils, sending you lots of love too, it's just awful and the pain you are feeling, again words seem so empty.

Thinking of you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T Im sending you both love and hugs,cant put into words what I want to say,which I could reach out and hug you.So so sad. Take care of each other.  I cant believe that its now 5 of us with a  loss in such short time.
Massive hugs to lils,mrs t,pheobs,seren....I have Andy to hug me     
Thinking of us all tonight.
Hoping the new brings better luck for all of us xxx


----------



## kara76

Would u ladies that have had sad news like to start a new thread here , somewhere where u can dicuss, cry ,and support each other 

Like ravan said there are 5 of u going through loss atm and its so very hard


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Phoebs, life is vey cruel sometimes, you know that too well hun

Ravan - love and hugs gratefully received. I'm getting loads of hugs here too. I know, such a sad thread at the mo, unfortunately the lovely Bexy is on the list too. 2012 has gotta be our year xxx


----------



## Ravan

Hugs to hyper too    Thats 6,no more please.For me,I can shake it off quite quickly as I believe things happen for a reason and when the time is right.........hence my 14 year wait lol But it breaks my heart for you to all be going through this,I truely have a lump in my throat,life is so cruel.....and all we want is the innocents of life.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm with you Ravan, allowing myself to let it all out at the mo and will try and hang on to the fact that I now know I can get pregnant, and pick myself up soon.

Kara - Once I come to terms with what has happened I would rather put my brave face back on, move forward and get back on the horse for a better 2012. Maybe a part 5 will be more lucky though? I'd be happy to support those in need of such a thread though


----------



## kara76

Ladies there is a very good mc board which might help you along this awful journey so please use it if u need to and remember u can also post here


----------



## Ravan

Im fine Kara,just feel for all the other ladies.Agree with Mrs T....whens part 5 lol lets make it a happy thread


----------



## kara76

I will start part 5 very soon but not quite yet. Maybe christmas eve or even new years eve. This is your thread ladies so you can all decide.

At the moment there is so much hurt and gieving and that needs to take a place here.


----------



## BexyPob

Hi ladies been away for a while to try to focus on something other than fertility ...doesn't work!  

Mrs t you know where I am and how I feel for you, there are no words its so unfair xxxxxxxxxx

Lills and seren it's so awful what you're having to go through xxx

Right come on girls the 6 of us need to turn this around on part 5! 2012 is our year for babies, let there be loads!!!! Big group hug   xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ps ravan, how is the extension? We're still eating dust


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t i am so very sorry to hear your sad news.   you are in my thoughts and prayers.   

to everyone else on this thread i am truely sorry to hear all the sad news at the moment and will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and hope the new year brings joy to you all.


----------



## Ravan

Hyper....same here,eating dust lol But the electrics are now done   now need to insultate the roof and we can get on with the plasterboard and floor tiles,never ending isnt it


----------



## ruby78

So sorry to hear your sad news Mrs T   to both of you at this sad time xx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, so sorry to hear of your loss.  Thinking of you both. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie, Siany, Ruby thanks for your kind words. The support here means so much

Bexy - you know too well how unfair life is too lovely. Maybe we are destined to get that 5th time lucky together

Lills and Seren - been thinking of you both all day. Hope you are both coping

Phoebs - how are you doing Hun? 

Ravan - think a new thread for the new year with some new luck is in order. You'll have to get back into list mode then

Kara - I think you are right, let's let it all out here and move onto a new thread for 2012.


----------



## Ravan

Sam was my 5th time luck!   

Oh yes a new list is definately a must   not sure whos doing what or when yet,will have to keep an eye out for information


----------



## Bloobird81

Mrs T xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T - 5th time lucky it is then...we need to come to terms with the fact that the gods are at work on this one and we are destined to attend pre-natal classes together....we need to relax and accept it   Roll on 2012!   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ravan get ready to start typing that list I think Feb/March are going to be busy times on here! We keep being told the house will be finished by mid-next week but I can't see it myself ...we have half a floor though and a worksurface....small things please me at the moment lol! 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Hyper I know what you mean about the small things...its that one step closer lol Mine wont be done for a while yet,even then we have to do the rest of the house.....we bought a money pit   

Name ive got so far are jk1 for Jan,Sainy for Jan,Hyper feb?,me feb/march? any others to add?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'll be having my FET as soon as I'm allowed


----------



## Ravan

I'll put you in for feb too then lol that should give you 2 a/f's   
Theres going to be alot of fet's are you all having medicated or natural?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - I'm clueless when it comes to FET's, this is the first time I've had frosties so dunno yet


----------



## newbie131

Seren, Lills and Mrs T - really sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - I'm so sorry to hear your news - I'm so sad for you hun, xxxxx


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

Mrs T I'm so sorry to here your news.

I'm going to be doing a short protocol with EC dated for 20/2/12.

Anyone else cycling around then?


----------



## les0090

So so sorry for all the recent and unexpected BFNs we've had lately. We can believe that 2012 is the year for everyone! Don't give up hope. XXXXX  

AFM - I had my hysteroscopy but my lining was too thick for the cons to see anything clearly so I am going back in Feb for a general anaesthetic. 
Dizzy - looks like I'll see you there.

Les XX


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Just checking in to say thanks ever so much for the messages.It does really help.

Last week was tough for a lot of us,but we need to look forward to success in 2012!

My thoughts are with the ladies in a similar postion to me,and I pray we can all achieve our dream next year. 

Love

Seren x


----------



## Ravan

Silver there are a few of us having tx in feb,Hyper,Mrs T and possibly me.I'll add your name to my list   Which will be put up when we get a new thread.

Hope everyone is well and ready for xmas,hugs for everyone


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

there is so much sad news on here at the moment.  I feel for all of you and your familys.  I just wanted to send everyone a huge       

Lets hope Jan / Feb is a successful time for FET's - there will be a few of us going through it together

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - I'll be late Feb early March start I think xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

So sorry to hear your sad new MrsT and Seren73 I really hope 2012 is your year  

Ladies can I ask what FET stands for?

We're still waiting for a letter for hubby's 3rd SA its been a week and a half now, I know not long in the grand scheme of things but I'm really hoping he'll have it done and the results back before we go to the CRGW open evening in January. Just wondered ladies after the open evening what did you do next? Did you pay for a consulation first? I was wondering how quickly things start happening?

I hope you are all having a good day, I'm in work until 8pm tonight so I think it's going to be a long one x


----------



## Ravan

Got your dates Becca and hyper   

Loopy fet is frozen embryo transfer   
With the private clinic ,treatment will happen when you want(subject to blood tests ect) I'd speak to them at the open evening...they are real easy to talk to,and they would be able to answer all your questions or worries.Got your name on my list for Jan/Feb too......we can change it if different,but I'm building a nice list of names so want your name there too


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ahh thank you do much Ravan  I think I've got a lot to learn with IVF terminology!

Counting down to our open evening now, I know that you can have a chat with them on the evening but would they be able to tell us what treatment we will need or will be have to book and pay for a consultation in order to find that out? I'm assuming its ICSI as from my research online low morphology usually needs ICSI for treatment.

Roll on 2012 and lots of BFP's!!! x


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I'm thinking of you all,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

totally forgot to say.....Les I hope evertything gets sorted for you in Feb,not to long to go.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all, 
I am so very very sorry to all of you who have had terrible news lately. I have been keeping an eye on you all and found it very emotional hearing what you are all going through. We all could sure do with some magicdust in 2012. We are a strong bunch and we have come so far we can't stop now. Let 2012 be our year!
Hi Les, I had my letter this week to say my hysteroscopy is Feb 11th at Royal Glam with Dr Watermeyer. Hopefully I can then FET soon after that.
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Siany

Ravan, we are probably looking at Feb for our treatment now. Thanks for sorting the list again.

Thinking of you all. X


----------



## Becca1507

No date yet Raven, but as soon as AF arrives I have to tell the clinic and will be starting meds then on day 21.

Hope everyone manages to enjoy a little of Christmas    

xxxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Mrs T I am so sorry to hear your very sad news, I hope that you and dh have time to look after each other during this very tough time   
Raven    hope the extension gets finished soon. I was tearing my hair out with the mess when I had my log burner put in and that was only for 1 week   

To everyone who has had such a sad time on this thread lately    and    that 2012 will be a good year for us all. I think a new thread for 2012 will be a very good sign for everyone.

I know I dont post much at the moment but I am trying to stay away from thinking 24/7 about my infertility (failing miserably) but I do check in with you all as i will hopefully be joining you later next year.  There seem to be babies everywhere again in my life (deja vu from two years ago), two friends have just given birth and my sil is pg again. I have found it very hard this time round and really struggle with keeping it together.

We have decided to do one last tx - donor egg.  We have decided that we will not be telling anyone about this (except you lot) as I dont want anyone looking for differences in any baby that may be born.  Even though I have increadibly supportive friends and family it is the extended friends and family that I am not comfortable with knowing, and gossiping about, my tx. I dont want any baby to feel different or talked about (and I think that my happen) and besides if I did get pg then it would be my baby and no-one needs to know whose egg it was would they.

Getting excited but scared about tx even though it is so far away. Planning in Aug with tx in Oct seems so long to wait. 

I just want to wish all of my wonderful friends on here a very merry christmas and a fertile 2012


----------



## pheobs1

Hi sugar, just to let you know that we had to use donor sperm, nobody knows about that and I totally understand your reasons. Xx
I'm sending everyone Christmas wishes and preying that 2012 is going to be a great year for everyone xx


----------



## Ravan

Sugar got everything crossed for your tx,you know that the last tx is usually the one to work   
Got your dates for my list   I agree if you think it would cause issues(and them looks!) then keep it to yourself.....he/she/they would be 100% yours in my opinion...hoping and praying that this is your year. I know how tough it is for you...Taz was 15 when we had Sam and I was concerned.......totally un-needed though,hes fantastic with Sam and Sam wont leave Taz alone lol...............on a brighter note,I to now have a log burner,fantastic arn't they   
I recon my extention should be done by Feb   we are doing all the work ourselves so fitting it in around work,pain in the    


Feb is going to be so much fun!!!!!

Becca I think I've made up your dates as your on my list for Feb  

JK1 are you having tx now?

Morning all.


----------



## jk1

Morning lovely ladies,

Sugar - I just wanted to send you loads of hugs hun, I totally understand your reasons and at the end of the day, you will be the one giving life to the baby and it will be 100% yours xxxx

AFM - just waiting for my drugs to arrive and start down regging tmrw (will get my first and last baileys in tonight!!!).  Had a little cry this morning thinking what a crap year its been and here we go again.........................

There was a little mess up with my drugs, we got a call from healthcare y/day saying they couldn't give me gestone so they are giving me something else but I had to pay over £100 extra for it - so we have paid around £300 for our drugs this time which seems loads to me - just what we needed at this time of year!! hahaha

Hope everyone is ok - I am thinking of everyone, I know we have had a bad time on here lately but I agree with Sugar, here's to a very fertile 2012 (it better be or i'm gonna SCREAM!!!!!!) xxx

Love you all loads,

Jo xxxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Just logged on for the 1st time this week and so shocked and sad to see your news Mrs T   I've had a little prayer for your frosties xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie so not many personals sorry

Sugar - great to hear from you, I pray 2012 will be your year too. I'm in the same boat, one SIL is due in a week and another in June and it's really hard being around them in the circumstances. You must do what is right for you and you know we will all support your decision. 

Jo - great news that the jabbing is starting tomorrow. There is still a shortage of gestone so I had prontogest instead. There will be a few of us screaming with you if 2012 is not a very fertile year

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Happy Christmas. Hope those of you still waiting for your dreams manage to forget infertility and enjoy time with friends and families, even for a couple of days. I know I'm gonna really struggle, gonna have to put on a very brave face when I'm with the family and me & DH are thinking of getting away for a couple of days between Christmas and New Year. Been finding it really tough this last week. Anyway, will be still reading but probably won't be posting for a few days. Hope to be back for the New Year that with a more positive outlook.

Those of you who have suffered losses lately will especially be in my prayers. Thanks for all you support, Mrs T xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
Sugar couldn't agree more with you hon xx
Phoebes good luck with the down regging hon, keeping it all crossed for you this time xx
Mrs t it must so difficult for you lovely lady and a few days away will really help, it's rubbish having to be brave constantly.  Hoping that 2012 is our year and frankly if another friend/relative tells me she's pregnant I'll scream so loud!!!!!! 

Happy Christmas all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Hope you have a fantastic Xmas break.
The bad news quite a few of us have had, has not timed very well....but lets all just try and enjoy xmas for what it is..... and I for one will be toasting to a fertile 2012 for us all!!!

xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning Ladies!

I am hoping to join you all in the New year and just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas. 

Here's hoping for a great 2012 filled with lots of BFP's for us all!!!

Becca, I think we may be cycling at the same time, I too have to wait for AF to arrive and then start the cycle in day 21. 

xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

penelope will add your name to my list


----------



## Ravan

JK1.....................fet  Jan
Becca.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Hyper.................fet  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................ivf    Feb/March
Helen.................ivf    Feb/March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


Hows that for a list   I couldnt wait any longer,going to be a busy 2012  
If I dont get on before....Happy christmas to you all


----------



## Queenie1

just want to wish you all a merry christmas. i hope that you are all able to enjoy it and don't find is too upsetting. praying that 2012 brings lots of bfp. 

love to you all


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks Ravan!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Where am I? Hysteroscopy feb 11th then cycling asap after that if all clear. Hope you all have a lovely Christmas and lets hope its a very happy new year for us all xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Happy Christmas Eve everyone


Raven - Fab list    Scary to see my name on it though.  Sounds like the extension is going well.. We have so much more to do on the house, new bathroom and utility room and the garden.  The more we do in the house the more it feels like my own house. We have been there for four years but there are still lots to get it to my liking    .  If tx works this time Em will be 15 too. They grow up so quickly its scary,


Bexy how are you doing. Hope you have a lovely christmas and a great 2012.  I am going to make a mega effort to be on here more next year. I have missed chatting to you all


JK - have a great christmas. Hope you got the drugs and you are all ready to start tx.  I have a good feeling for next year. Hope you enjoyed your baileys, i am sure that it will all be worth not indulging.    and good riddance to a crappy year for us all


Penelope - welcome and got my fingers crossed for you and tx.   


Dizzy - Feb will be here before you know it and then you will be cycling.  Enjoy Christmas and next year things will be so different. Its amazing the difference 12 months make.


Mrs T - the biggest hugs to you and dh    . I hope you have a peaceful christmas and wishing you a fertile 2012. Every tx is a step closer. 


Well I will be toasting to a very fertile new year for us all and will be drinking champagne and wishing everyone everything that they dream off this christmas.


Will chat after Santa has visited us all.


  to everyone


----------



## Ravan

Added your name Dizzy   

Sugar  great age and instant babysitter   We've been here a year now,so so much to do lol Taz is 18,10 days after xmas   they do grow very quickly lol


----------



## kara76

Hope everyone mangages to enjoy christmas and I hope 2012 brings your dreams


----------



## sammy75

just wanted to wish you all a lovely xmas and happy new year, and i'll be praying that you will all be celebrating 2012 with bfp's.


----------



## lillsbills

Hi All, 
Just a quicky to say that I hope everyone has a nice time over the Christmas holidays.  We have had a rough year and fingers crossed that 2012 is a good one.  
JK, no pressure but your first of the mark chick xx

AFM - I would like to thank everyone for their kind messages regarding our recent loss, its been hard, so very hard but we are just taking one day at a time.  I miss them so much..  
Not sure what if anything we are going to do next, need a bit of time to recover from this to be honest.

So, here we go.... Happy Christmas everyone.  We will get through the rough times because we have to and we have each other and most importantly our wonderful partners to lean on.  

Here's to a much happier 2012.  Thank you all for your support you are a bunch of amazing people... happiness should come in droves for you guys  

XX


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick one to wish everyone a very happy christmas. Also wanted to second what Sammy said will be   for you all to have BFPs in the year


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, just stopping by to say Merry Christmas and hoping I can join you.

I had ovarian drilling (OUCH!) on Tuesday at UHW and we have our first appointment booked with CRGW on 5th January. We are really hoping to start a cycle early 2012.
Here's







that 2012 will be a great year for all xx


----------



## Ravan

Helen will add your name to the list for Feb/March,we can change it if its different.


----------



## Seren73

Going to have a bit of a rest(and save up!!) then look to start next tx April/May.
Round 3!! 

X


----------



## Ravan

JK1.....................fet  Jan
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Hyper.................fet  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................ivf    Feb/March
Helen.................ivf    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct




Added you Seren.


I'm loving our list!


----------



## les0090

Any chance of adding me ravan?  Hysteroscopy Feb so cycling hopefully March. Xx


----------



## helen_26

Thanks ravan, seems a little more real seeing it in black and white.


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Hope everyone is making the most of the Christmas/ new year break. My thoughts are with those ladies who had such sad news leading to Christmas. Here's to a fertile 2012 for us all!
I'm hoping to have an iui cycle jan/feb, there seems to be a good number of us looking at treatment early in the year


----------



## Ravan

Les and cookie....your names are on the list   its getting exciting


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning all,

Feeling totally fed up today. Waiting for AF to arrive so I can ring clinic next week to get dates and order drugs etc. I have major pmt but no sign of AF yet and starting to stress that it might be late as we only have a small window in which to start treatment as hubby is going away at the end of Feb which would be about the time of ET!!!! Isnt it just typical, the one month you actually want to have your period turn up on time its late!!!

xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and here's to 2012 bringing lots of BFP's!

Penelope Pitstop sorry to hear AF is messing you about I hope she arrives soon so that you can make the small window for treatment.

Ravan thanks for adding me to the list.

AF arrived for me on Boxing Day so just counting down now to the fertility clinic open evening in Jan.
I want a BFP more than anything but can't help feel nervous and scared at the thought of fertility treatment, it seems like such a big step - did anyone else feel the same? Is it normal to feel like this? x


----------



## kara76

Penelope they could always freeze sperm and use frozen if your hubby is away and u want to go ahead

How is everyone?

Mrs t how ya doing, seren and lills  too? 

I will start a new fresh thread for u all in the new year


----------



## jk1

Hi All,

I've not been on much over Christmas as been too ill   I hope everyone had a good (ish) one and is looking forward to the new year, can't wait for 2011 to end!!

I'm now down regging.....again.....and on top of feeling sleepy from that I also have a really bad throat infection - courtesy of some germs by BIL brought home with him for Christmas - so I spoke to Lyndon y/day and he said is fine to take the antibiotics at the same time as the suprecur - if they haven't started working by tmrw I may have to be admitted to hospital as can't talk or eat properly at the moment - see what I mean about getting 2011 over with!! hahaha

Hope everyone is ok - can't wait for our new thread to start and I have to admit I'm a little scared of being first on the list!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

Oh no jk that sounds pretty awful. Hope the anti bs kick in really soon


----------



## Emnige

Penelope, my af was 6 days late whilst I was waiting to start treatment. Typical as I'm like clock work normally! I hope it arrives soon for you. As Kara said you could freeze sperm x

Loopy, it's normal to feel nervous about treatment, wishing you and everyone else a very fertile 2012 x

JK1, Sorry to hear you have been ill, hope you are feeling better, as you can see I still stalk this thread now and again! xxx


----------



## helen_26

Penelope - It's typical, our bodies never seem to do what you want it to do. My cycles are completely messed up. Maybe the Ovarian drilling will have made a difference though.

Loopy- It's completely natural to feel like that. I still get nervous and I'm about to begin my 3rd ICSI cycle.  Best of luck xx

JK - Hope you start to feel better soon.

AFM - starting to feel better after the ovarian drilling. Had the stitches taken out yesterday, but I'm still a little bruised. Taking Antibiotics as I picked up a troat infection after the tube scratched my throat, but that is clearing up nicely now.
How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hello ladies

Just had a quick catch up with the post - soooooo many new names on here .  Welcome everyone.  There will be lots of us cycling together I think.  I just hope and pray so hard that 2012 is the year where we all get our dreams come true.  

Jo - sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly hun -  

Penelope - its soooo frustrating isn't it.  I never know when my AF is going to arrive as i've never been regular, but I know what its like when you're waiting so you can start treatment and it just doesn't happen!  

We have decided to wait until I have a bleed nearish to the end of Jan and then start 21 day countdown from then.  I have drank quite a bit over Christmas and eaten lots of crap as we all do, so i want to give myself a little extra time to get healthy and to build up the supplements ( you wouldn't believe how many I have - unless you're familiar with Angelbumps list ).  We only have 1 little frostie so want to give us the best chance we can.  I'd hate myself if I didn't do all I possibly could for this to work.  

Has anyone got anything nice planned for New Year?  I think hubby and I will just be having a quiet night in with lots of cheesy telly and of course our furbaby.

Lots of love and BEST FERTILE WISHES for 2012 xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

just a quickie so not many personals sorry. Good to see the list building up, looks like you've got your work cut out Ravan!

Seren & Lills hope Christmas wasn't too painful for you. I've been thinking of you both 

Jo - sorry to hear you are so poorly, hope you feel better soon.

Penelope - hope AF arrives soon for you 

Bexy - yes it's hard with the brave face, especially when everyone else is so happy at Christmas. Thanks for thinking of me, especially on Tuesday

Kara - I'm getting there huni. Thanks for your checking up on me every day, chatting to you by text or pm has really helped me get through this and focus on the way forward. Look forward to the new thread

Well me & DH are getting away tomorrow until Sunday evening. I always struggle at new year at the best of times and DH said he didn't think he could handle me this year so we are going to keep really busy so I'm distracted. May not get chance to post again so here's wishing that all your dreams come true in 2012 xxx


----------



## Becca1507

sending hugs Mrs T, Seren, Raven, Lills


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jk1 sorry to hear that you haven’t been well over Christmas hope you feel better soon.

Emnige and helen_26 thanks for the reassurance its so nice to know that I’m not the only one feeling nervous.

Helen_26 hope the ovarian drilling wasn’t too bad and you recover quickly.

Becca1507 hope 2012 is your year and you have a lovely New Year with your hubby.

Mrs Thomas I hope you have a great new year away with your hubby.

Me and hubby will be out somewhere for New Year, I keep hoping it will be the last one that I’ll be able to drink lol! x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all


Mrs T enjoy your few days away with DH. I know how hard it is but hopefully each day will get a little easier and soon you will be ready to face it all again. Wishing you both a great time and a happier new year in  2012.


JK hope you are feeling better now, being ill is the pits.


Penelope hope af has turned up and you are all sorted for tx


Kara Raven Bex Helen and everyone else hope you have all had a restful time and wishing you all a very Happy 2012


xxx


----------



## helen_26

Evening everyone, just a quickie. I was wondering obout the blood tests that need to be done before starting ICSI. The blood tests I had done at IVF Wales are well over a year and so would need to be done again. Which tests would I have to get done? Has anyone managed to get GP funding for the blood tests or have you had to pay privately?

Thanks guys. Hope you're all doing ok.
x


----------



## Emnige

Helen, me an DP had HIV and hep b bloods and I also had rubella test. Unfortunately GP wasn't interested in funding it


----------



## Ravan

Helen I had the amh and hiv ones .Your hubby just has to have the hiv,unless you are using frozen.
I had to pay...my g.p was mean.

Hug to all


----------



## helen_26

Thanks both. I guess it's worth asking my gp anyway.
Well its the last day of 2011, here's hoping next year will be great for us allx xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Helen, i guess it depends where you live hun.  I got all of mine done by the GP and hubby did (we both had Hep B & C and HIV), but we live in Hereford so come under a different trust to most of you I guess

Happy fertile wishes to all yummy mummys to be for 2012 

xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Happy New Year everyone!!!

Hope you all have a great one, whatever you are doing. 

I am still waiting for AF to turn up but she is being rather stubborn!! 

Hoping for a super fertile 2012 for us all!!!
xxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Hi everyone - Just wanted to send my best wishes to you all for a lovely new year.

Mrs T - Thanks so much for your kind thoughts especially when your going through such sadness too 

So many new names, exciting times ahead for you all, its a roller coaster of a ride but be strong and I pray that happy times are ahead for all of you.

Helen - My doctor did the bloods without a problem but DH's wouldn't, Deb from the clinic said that if we had a problem getting them done to try a GUM clinic and they would do them for free and that is what DH did, I have attached the web address for you - https://www.drthom.com/gum_clinic/Wales/Pontypridd he did not have any problems getting the tests done for free there.

AFM - things have been tough and picking myself up has been hard. To top it off on Thursday I had to make the decision to have my wonderful fur baby Jasper cat put to sleep. He had been a bit under the weather and the vet found he had liver cancer and said it was the kindest thing to let him go. We are heart broken, we had 12 wonderful years with him and I have a huge hole in my heart where he should be. He was amazing, funny, ignorant and damn right cheeky but I wouldn't have changed a single thing. Sleep tight Jaspy  
So, yes, in three weeks I have lost my two babies and my fur baby so am glad to be saying goodbye to 2011 and I pray that 2012 brings us something to smile and be happy about.

Take care everyone and have a Happy new year.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie because I'm away but wanted to send massive hugs to Lills. So very sorry to hear about Jasper, you've been through so much lately, no wonder you are happy to say goodbye to 2011. I lost my fur baby Westie after 14 years in May and still miss her like crazy. Praying that 2012 brings you your dreams xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Off out for the evening so Happy New Year to everyone. I hope all your dreams come true in 2012 xxx


----------



## jk1

Just popping in to say Happy New Year to everyone - so long to 2011 thank god!!!! xxxx

Lills - I am so sorry to hear about your Jasper - I can't imagine what you are going through huni and I am truly praying that 2012 does bring you something to smile about xxxx

I hope everyone has a good evening tonight - personally i'm not one for new year celebrations - have always preferred Christmas but we have m&d coming over tonight and have planned an Arabic night (we used to live in Dubai - thats the link!!) when I say an Arabic night - i just mean the food!! hahaha

Take care everyone - big big big thank you for all your support this year 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Lills so so sorry hun. Our fur babies are our world and often much better to be around than humans

As I said to mrs t early. New year, old dreams and I hope all your dreams come true. 

Bless u all


----------



## sammy75

happy new year to all you ladies and i know that you will be glad to see the back of 2011 so i'm praying that you get your dream in 2012.


----------



## Seren73

Thanks for the kind thoughts Mrs T...hope you've been ok over xmas! x
Hope your ok lills x 

Really looking forward to 2012(its what's kept me sane) now and I hope it brings happiness,health and babies to us all!!.

Take care and happy new year. 

x


----------



## pheobs1

Wishing you all a dream filled 2012, you all deserve it xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Happy New Year!!!

Hope you all had a good night? 

My AF arrived at midnight so hoping thats a good sign to the New Year.

xxx


----------



## helen_26

Happy new year everyone! Here's hoping all our dreams come true in 2012.

penelope- good start!

XxX


----------



## Emnige

Happy new year everyone, wishing you all the very best for 2012 and sending lots of baby dust and pma your way


----------



## Ravan

Happy new year! Let the fun begin


----------



## Siany

Happy New Year everyone. X  Wishing you all a happy, healthy and fertile 2012. X


----------



## jk1

Happy New Year all xxxx


----------



## kara76

Ladies are you almost ready for a new thread?

I will start one asap if your all ready.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I'm ready for part 5 if everyone else is. New year, new thread, old dreams to come true..


----------



## dizzywizzy

Ready xx


----------



## helen_26

Yeah all ready!


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

yup, ready!


----------



## Becca1507

definately ready - New Year, New Thread, and lots of fresh hopes for everyone
xx


----------



## Ravan

ready! Kara can you add our list x

JK1.....................fet  Jan
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Hyper.................fet  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................ivf    Feb/March
Helen.................ivf    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody and sorry I went AWOL again. I need to read back through the thread but just wanted to say that I wish you all a very

*Happy New Year!​*.

I also wanted to say that I wish for us all to have our longed for BFPs sooner rather than later!

Lots of love and hugs to you all,

Amanda
xxx


----------



## Siany

Ready. x


----------



## Helen85

Just wanted to wish all u ladies old and new millions of luck for ur new thread And 2012 treatments , loads of love 
H xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Can I join? my treat ment should be starting soon! Waiting on blood test results for egg sharing at CRGW cant waiit!


----------



## Ravan

JK1.....................fet  Jan
Staceyemma......ivf    Jan
Dwrgi.................icsi  Jan/Feb
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................ivf    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


Added your name for you Staceyemma x


----------



## les0090

Happy New Year everyone.

I'll be there!!

XX


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Ravan xxx   C'mon 2012 I got a good feeling about this year!


----------



## kara76

I will start a new thread once I get time to flick on my laptop. I'm in work tonight so probably tomorrow or the next day


----------



## BexyPob

Happy New Year All  !!!! Lets hope for a very fertile 2012!  xxxx Defo ready for new thread Kara 

Ravan can you put me down for ICSI rather than FET...I didn't have any spares sadly  xx

Hi to all and Jo hope you are feeling tonnes and tonnes better chick and tx is going well xx


----------



## Ravan

Done for you Hyper......I'm never going to keep up with it all lol


----------



## jk1

Ravan you are dong a fine job!

Bexy I'm feeling better although throat still quite sore but nothing compared to last week!!  Hope all is good with you huni x x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Happy new year to you all!

Hope that 2012 brings happy news for us all!

I'm due to start ICSI 2 either end of Jan, or Feb...  bit anxious, as no. 1 went so badly wrong.  How do you cope when that happens?  I'm dreading no. 2 but got to go for it!

Jo-hope you feel better soon!  I'm with you with a terrible cold and sore throat.  Eurgh.

Love to you all,
Axxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Ravan - Sorry to be a pain but can you change mine too I am having FET xx


----------



## Ravan

wow 17 people on our list!   
Added you Dwrgi and updated for Dizzy  
JK1 hows it going? Do you have any dates yet for e/t?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - how are you doing? When is ET?

Ravan - you are doing a grand job with the list. Have you set your dates for FET? We might be FET buddies

Dwrgi - I think my expectations were too high on my first ICSI cycle so I found the next attempt easier if that makes sense

Welcome staceyemma.

Hi everyone else, good to see it getting busy here


----------



## Ravan

No dates yet mrs T.Cant have tx till after 11th Feb due to the jab I had.But a/f due on 13th   lol 
I have hospital on the 14th to see if the cyst/lump has gone...so guess I could go with that month depending on hospital results as I only have to have a day 10 scan with natural fet.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ah I see Ravan, I've got appt with Amanda tomorrow to discuss medicated or natural so I should have an idea of my dates then, depending on whether AF is back to normal after the biochemical


----------



## Ravan

I had a 23 day cycle this month...I'm usually 28 days on the dot.Hoping to be back to normal this month lol
Good luck tomorrow! Be nice to get some dates on that list


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm usually 28 days spot on too, but not sure what the biochemical will have done to my cycle. Thanks, I'm always much better with a plan and dates to work to. Can't wait to start


----------



## Sarah411

Hey everyone. I'm due to start cycle 2 of icsi at CRGW, have me ec booked for 12th March. Please can I join this group   Thank You ladies xx


----------



## Ravan

JK1.....................fet  Jan
Staceyemma......ivf    Jan
Dwrgi.................icsi  Jan/Feb
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................fet    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................ivf    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................ivf    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - welcome back to the thread, you'll get great support on here. Sorry to see you miscarried on your first cycle. Hope this will be your time


----------



## Ravan

added you to my list of madness Sarah,welcome to the gang


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Mrs T I'm hoping this time will be our time.   hello Ravan and Thank you. I'm so excited now and feel ready to try again and I'm going to do everything I can to boost success.   xx


----------



## Sarah411

Morning everyone. Had a lively lie in today I haven't been sleeping properly with everything going arou d in my head so needed a good sleep. Have the cleaning to do then a chill out day. Have to make the most of it I'll be back in work soon  started multivitamins and went to Waitrose last night and got some lovely healthy food. Have a good day all. Xx


----------



## Becca1507

Wow, what a list.  You're doing a fine job Raven .  COuld you change me to FET though please hun.

Hello and hugs to everyone - hope you're all ok - 2012 will be a good year for us i'm sure girls    

Have spoken to Amanda and as soon as poxy AF arrives (its dragging its heals in coming!!!! ), then we can start 21 day countdown to drug time.  There will be lots of us going through FET together

xxx


----------



## Ravan

done for you Becca   

seren do you want to go again before your freebie? And would they find out it you did? If they wont find out I'd be tempted to do another cycle. Its private not nhs so surely ivfwales would only know if you told them


----------



## newbee28

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well.
Seren - I think if you've already had 2 attempts privately then I think it does forefit your free NHS go. I asked the question to Amanda and she said with IUI it doesn't matter how many you have and doesn't go on your record but IVF/ICSI does. Maybe worth double checking with her? 

We have 3 goes at IUI starting from March at IVF Wales and if they don't work then we'll be going back to CRGW and starting IVF. I don't seem to hear many success stories of IUI working but I couldn't stand waiting until Sept to start IVF on the NHS so fingers crossed it does work for us. 

Good luck everyone sending you all hugs


----------



## pheobs1

Seren - I'm sure I've heard somewhere that it does effect your nhs go, but none of our treatment, ivf or iui is on either of mine or DH's medical records, so if it was the same for you, how would ivf Wales know?
I'm no expert though, as we haven't been contacted by ivf Wales in over 18 months xx


----------



## kara76

I am afraid it does indeed affect the nhs tries, wrong I know. While on the waiting list u can have 1 full cycle, which is one fresh and one frozen any more would mean forfeiting cycles of ivf on the nhs. So if you have had 2 private then it would mean your entitled to one cycle! If u tell them!!! I personally hate this ruling as we all save the nhs a shed load of money by cycling privately.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - hope AF arrives soon

Seren - have PM'd you my thoughts on NHS 

Afm we had our follow up with Amanda today, so we are going to think about whether to go medicated or natural and wait and see when AF turns up. Hopefully it won't be too delayed and we can get on with FET asap


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T what do you instincts say.....natural v's medicated?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Instincts say natural, what are you doing?


----------



## Ravan

natural for me too


----------



## Seren73

thanks for your advice all x


----------



## helen_26

Morning all.
Mrs T, have to say that natural would be my preference too.
Seren, don't think I would run the risk of loosing the NHS funding that you are entitled too.
Sarah411, welcome hun. 
Becca, here's hoping af arrives soon for you.

We're off to CRGW this afternoon for our initial consultation. Feeling so much better after the ovarian drilling and really looking forward to starting again.


----------



## Emnige

Helen, just a quick post to wish you all the best for your consultation x


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

how is everyone doing today?

hugs to you all. 

Mrs T and Raven - you 2 deserve this so much, I truely hope this is going to be your time , as I do for everyone.

Can you lovelies tell me why you have opted for natural FET and the cycle for it please.  We had decided to go medicated, for the simple reason we can plan transfer day easier.  Do you think it makes much of a difference?

Did anyone watch One born every minute last night?  the girls here at work are talking about it but I just couldn't bring myself to watch it
xxxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi 

Can I join this group? I had my first consultation with CRGW last month where I was told I had a 1% chance of success with IVF/ICSI. Consultant suggested I try taking DHEA micronised which may kickstart my body. So currently on 75mg and am unable to do much more other than continue as before until begin of April. 

Have joined the over 40's group but then found yours too. 

Cheers
Amanda


----------



## Sarah411

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well. Feel a bit frustrated today as just want to start. Good luck Helen for your appointment. 

Welcome Amanda and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun sending lots of   and   your way.

Waiting for my book to arrive from Amazon all about fertility and ivf ect apparently it is a very good read and lots to learn so hope it's here quickly.
Hello to Mrs T, Ravan, Seren and Becca, hope your well. I watched one born every minute last nigh OMG totally amazing DH was amazed by the baby's head popping out thought he was going to feint lol
Xx


----------



## Ravan

Welcome to the madhouse Amanda.There are a few ladies here who've had dhea so I'm sure if you have any questions they'll be happy to help   

Becca   I opted for natural because I have regular cycles.So the embies go back when I would naturally get pregnant. I have had medicated too(which worked for a while,1st ectopic) I just prefere the no drugs and its less stressful,for me anyway.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

Mrs T, glad to hear that you have a plan in place. Its always easier to deal with all the emotions of ttc when you have plan isnt it??!!! Hope your AF arrives soon so you so you can get started.  

Well, our drugs are ordered, paid for and being delivered next Friday and we will be all set to go for 21st of this month.  Im not feeling very optomistic about this cycle, is that normal when you've had a failed one under your belt? I just feel like Im going through the motions. 

Sarah, what book have you ordered? I didnt watch one born every minute as couldnt bring myself to. That programme always upsets me. 

Welcome Amanda. Good luck with DHEA.

Hope everyone else is well? 

xxxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Everyone 

Thanks for welcoming me to the fold 

Re the DHEA... I take 50mg in the morning and another 25mg in the evening - is that the way to take it ? Or should I be taking one 25mg 3 times a day ? Also do you know if I can take other supplements such as zinc, multi-minerals / vits at the same time too? I haven't managed to speak to my nutritionist about this yet. 

Good luck to everyone else.

Cheers

Amanda xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
Gosh it's sooooooo busy on here at the moment! Welcome newbies and huge luck with you tx's. I've been staying away to try to concentrate on other things for a while but I am thinking of you all.  
Mrs t so pleased your follow up went well yes it would be my choice to go natural too, I did the first time and we did really well with it.  So it may not be long for you hon  xxxxxxx
Ravan doing a fab job on the list, I have no idea how you keep up! 
Amanda jc I took all of the usual supplements with the dhea too, don't think it causes any probs.
I've got one born every minute recorded I love it, a good reason for a sob - suppose I must still feel a bit positive about some success if I cry tears of joy! 
Pen pitstop yes I know exactly what you mean these days I don't feel positive at all until I really get going on treatment and start stimming. You're quite normal  x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - hope your consult went well

Becca - like Ravan I've got a regular cycle and providing AF turns up on time in 2 weeks I can be flexible on time off for ET, I'll only have the day of ET off though probably - that worked for me last time. I will be taking all my immune treatment too so it's not completely natural for me!! The main reason I want to go natural is because it's quicker and I'm desperate to get my frostie back.

Amandajc - welcome. I'm one of the DHEA girls. I take 75mg, but take it all in the morning. It took my egg count from 6 or 7 to 17 or 18 so I'm all for it. As for other supplements, I'm on a shed load - there's a thread on my protocol on the South Wales page. I think I'm singularly keeping Holland and Barrett in business!

Sarah - I hate the waiting too, try and focus on enjoying all the things you won't be ble to do when you start, it helps a bit

PP - yes, its definately easier to cope when you've got dates and a plan, at least the countdown starts then. It's completely normal to feel like that, it's a protective measure I think 

Bexy - hi lovely, thanks - AF is due in 2 weeks, can't wait to get started. How is the extension, still eating dust, hope not x

Hi everyone else


As for one born every minute, love it even though it's hard to watch. It usually makes me cry so I always record it and save it for the weekend when I can cry without worrying about going to work with puffy eyes!


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, well I've had a really good day. All started with my GP agreeing to fund the blood tests, which I had done this morning. 10 tubes of blood later and we were off to CRGW.  The consultation went really well.  Amanda said that (during the last two cycles) I didn't respond as well as she would expect of a person with PCOS so until we have the AMH results she is undecided whether to go long or short protocol. 
Also had a scan and she seems to think that the ovarian drilling has worked well.  So feeling really positive after today and looking forward to feb.

Ravan - Sorry to be a pest, but could you please change me to ICSI on the list.
xx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Wow it is really busy on here! It's so reassuring to share with others this whole experience and to hear how things are going for you all 
Afm, not such a good day as it looks as though I need to move my tx planing appointment as my smear is due! More waiting! I was so excited but I suppose if we're gonna do this it should be done properly! Think it's more likely that we'll be having the iui in march/ April as things stand. I know I'm being a nuisance and messing with the list. Sorry :/


----------



## Sarah411

Evening,

Hi to Penelope pit stop. The book I've ordered is by Zita west it is the complete guide to fertility and assisted conception and preparing your body for IVF It has been recommended by a few people so must be good I think it was £10. 
Very true Mrs T that's what I'm going to try to do hoping to get some decorating done before tx so that should help.
Helen I'm so pleased your appointment went well things looking up now.
Hope everyone else is well? 

xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Sarah,

Ive got that book and it is good. Lots of useful tips about diet and supplements. 

xxx


----------



## kara76

Hey ladies don't get too hung up on zita west, take the bits from the book u want as sometimes trying to do too much can be very stressful and zita west is a business. I personally don't rate her regarding fertility treatment, I've seen many interviews and often she is on about relaxing etc and it will happen. This of course is my personal view and not one of ff
$
Btw so sorry I haven't started a new thread yet, but when I do you will all be the first to know lol


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Hyperbexy and Mrs T

Thanks for your info on DHEA and supplements. I must say it would be easier for me to take all the DHEA in one go - I keep forgetting the evening one!   I thought DHEA was meant to improve memory!!

Just read your protocol Mrs T - you must surely be rattling! I take a shed load too from Foresight but stopped for a bit...will go back on them with a vengeance now. Only prob is I can't swallow them in capsule form so have the lovely taste of them all when I open them up....Yuck!!

Like the idea of doing all the things I won't be able to do once tx starts...was wondering how I was going to cope for the next three months...but work does keep me terribly busy anyway. Zumba...here i come!!

I have Zita West's book Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception - it is very good.
Another good one if you struggle with your food like me is The Foresight Wholefood cookbook by Norman and Ruth Jervis
I have the book...A child is Born...the pictures are amazing...wish I had seen the programme last night. Seeing the book again reminds me of my attempts to become pregnant when I was in my early 20's...Drats   But that was then and this is now and I am a lot healthier now than I was back then....back to positive thinking  

Amanda xx

    to everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - glad your appt went well. You're a lucky girl getting your bloods done by GP. It's a good idea to get amh test done, wish I'd done that before my first cycle because they got the protocol all wrong (not at CRGW)

Mrscookiemoo - definately need to get smear done first. 

Amanda - yep, rattling away but I don't mind if it all helps. 

Kara - I agree with your views on Zita West too. To be honest the only views I listen to apart from the clinic is those of fellow FF's - it's definately what got me this far. I try not to read anything anymore because you read so many conflicting views its pretty confusing!


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello again Ladies.

OMG! What happened? I leave the for a few weeks to "have a break from infertility" and I get back to such terrible news! I am so very sorry! Lils,Mrs T,Pheobs and Seren, my heart goes out to you all. I just want to wrap you all up in my arms and give you all a heart warming hug. You all all such brave women, you are my FF Viking Furies, keep being brave and stay strong. I share my love and strength with you all on this journey. May 2012 bring you much joy, love, happiness, health and most of all parenthood.

Love to you all
Sze


----------



## ruby78

Hello Ladies,

I havent posted for a while as been having a break, but have been reading! 

We had our appointment at IVF Wales on Tuesday, was a complete waste of time!  It was just to check our registration form & get us on their system apparantely!  We thought as it said in their booklet it was to check what tests may need doing to get us started!  Silly me for thinking we would have our NHS treatment soon, "oh no" the doc said, "very sorry but you will now be on the list for treatment which is at least another 6 months, but at least your over half way there as you were referred last May"!!  I was very disappointed & angry to say the least!! 

We are now thinking of having another private go, hubby will be paying so if he says yes then hooray!!  Fingers crossed!   

Hope you are all well and had a fab Xmas & New Year.  Here's to 2012!! xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

JK1.....................fet  Jan
Staceyemma......ivf    Jan
Dwrgi.................icsi  Jan/Feb
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................fet    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................ivf    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


Done for you Helen.
If your names not on the list let me know,I've been busy so not really been on here....apart from to change list lol


----------



## pheobs1

Ruby so sorry your appointment was disappointing, it's so unfair that to get anywhere you need to be able to go pay. I must say our experience has been similar and I am eternally grateful that we were lucky enough to afford private tx and for it to work. We were referred two years ago having had most tests completed and a known diagnosis of NOA with DH, had our first appointment 18 months ago to go over the forms and were told 6 month wait (donor iui, with us paying for a private donor) haven't heard from them since. I think the key is to keep phoning and chasing otherwise you get forgotten. Don't give up on it, hopefully you won't need it if you manage another go at CRGW.

Hope everyone is doing ok, the wait for tx is agonising and for me it was the worst part. I will be wishing lots of positive vibes for you all, you are all in good hands xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys, how are you all?  

Welcome Amanda, I'm Amanda too, but call myself Dwrgi, but I'll just have to remember not to sign off with 'Amanda.'  Good luck with the DHEA.  May I ask where you got it from as I got my first batch from Biovea, who don't seem to do it any longer.  Also, has anyhbody heard of K7-Dhea, I think??  I am hoping that DHEA will improve my egg count too, and I'm finding it okay, although I get terrible acne around the time of ovulation and AF, which is the pits, but hey ho.  I also have to wash my hair more often, as it gets really greasy (oh yes, I'm one attractive lady, thanks DHEA!!!).  Hope it works for you!

Mrs T-I bet you can't wait for AF-blooming witch, always keeps us waiting for one thing and another.  Fingers crossed that your little frosties is THE one!  xx

I gather from my acupuncturist that they have replaced the lovely Debs with Liz from IVF Wales.  I'm sure she will be brilliant too.  

I'm currently waiting for Amanda (CRGW-phew, this is getting confusing!!) to get back to me re treatment.  I really hope it's sooner rather than later, as I just want to get on with it now.

Love to you all, and like Sonea says, let's hope that 2012 brings us all our longed for bb!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Forgot to say that I find Zita West a bit TOO holistic for my liking. I don't see how stroking my belly and imagining a baby in there is going to make me conceive any faster.... Or am I missing the point??!

I did like 'Bump and Grind' by Genevieve Morton, which made me laugh, as she has been through it herself and wrote an honest account of the experience of infertility: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bump-Grind--Z-Survival-Pregnant/dp/1905410883/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325870069&sr=1-1

There are so many books out there, I think that the TTC industry is worth mega bucks to drugs companies, and life coaches, and counsellors and publishers.... It's a complete eye-opener really.

Anyway, that's my rant over!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - thanks for your kind words

Ruby - don't ask hubby, tell him to pay!

Dwrgi - I get my DHEA from DHEA.com. I'm not sure about the K7, think it might be something to do with the micronised? The DHEA.com version is micronised, it's supposed to give less side effects but I'm still spotty and greasy too! AF isn't due for another couple of weeks yet so it'll be a good few weeks. Liz is replacing Debbie, she's from LWC where I had my initial treatment and she is lovely, she was my favourite. Hope Amanda gets back to you soon, we all need a plan.


----------



## Sarah411

Hello ladies, well DH had another test to do today to freeze incase we need it for back up, because of his condition need to get some stored. Poor thing is sleeping now imagine he had to go through what us women have to lol. Amanda did say to check with GP as some are now funding the meds we take but unfortunately mine won't do it so have to pay the full £1095. Typical though a friend of mine has just had hers funded by her GP which I used to be with argh!! But I'm out of the area now so can't go back oh well never mind it was worth a try. Hope you are all well and are having a lovely evening.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278711.new;wap2#new

New homes ladies


----------

